# Raise your hand if you are 100% black with long hair!



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

*****WARNING: IF YOU ARE EASILY OFFENDED OR DON"T TAKE THE TIME TO READ THROUGH ENTIRE POSTS, PLEASE STOP HERE. THE CONTENT CONTAINED HEREIN WILL PROBABLY BE FOUND OFFENSIVE TO YOU.*****

Ok, let me first start by saying that this thread is not intended to offend ANYONE! If you are mixed and have long hair, I am by no means discrediting your accomplishments with growing your hair. I just need some personal encouragement from those who are like me! 

That being said, I want to know if there is anyone out there who is 100% African-Carribean American who has long hair (anything past shoulder) and DID NOT have it all of their life. I am a believer that hair growth is greatly in part due to genetics so if you had long hair as a child, your excluded. If any of your parents are 100% other or are mixed, meaning your Grandma was Caucasian/Indian/Asian/Puerto Rican or any other "an" besides African, you also are excluded. If you grew up being able to say "I got Indian in my family!", yep, your excluded too.   

So who does that leave? The "Both my parents are 100% negro and I did not have long hair when I was little" group. I just need to know that you exist. If you fit the criteria (be honest wit ya self!), please reply and answer the questions below. I will reply to them in a new post (If you have any before/after pics, that would be great too!). 

*What is your current length?*
*How long has it been that length?*
*What is the longest length you had as a child?*
*as an adult?*
*What do you contribute to your length/retention?*

It seems that every time I admire someones phenominal hair growth or health, I find out that they grandma/grandpa was white or Indian. I REFUSE to believe that 100% AA hair doesn't grow long! I need to know there is some hope for me!     

Thank you in advance!

************ALL RESPONSES CAN BE FOUND ON PAGE 19 OF THIS THREAD**********************


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Jan 30, 2008)

Is anyone really 100% black? erplexed 

Unless you were born in Africa of Africans, there's a good chance there's all sorts of races mingling around in your lineage.    And even then there's no guaruntee because there are white Africans.


----------



## lisana (Jan 30, 2008)

You may get more responses if you categorized this by hair type instead. So maybe those who are 4a and/or 4b. I also think if you do a search you will find some threads about 4b's with long hair.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 30, 2008)

delete, I misunderstood the OP.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 30, 2008)

deleted...


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

*What is your current length? *Shoulder I believe

*How long has it been that length? *About 6 months

*What is the longest length you had as a child? *Hmmm...Just around bottom cheek I would say
*as an adult? *2 inches above bra strap in the back

*What do you contribute to your length/retention? *Keeping my hair moisturized/conditioned was mine! Before, I NEVER used to moisturize daily. Ever. It just didn't happen. And I only washed about once every 6 weeks. 







Longest my hair got relaxed. This was after I learned about proper hair care (end of 2004 I believe). As you can see, it was still very thin with damaged ends. 






Big chop in 2005. 






Now. 

Wish I had a childhood pic to show. I'll see if I can find and scan one....


----------



## Traycee (Jan 30, 2008)

lisana said:


> You may get more responses if you categorized this by hair type instead. So maybe those who are 4a and/or 4b. I also think if you do a search you will find some threads about 4b's with long hair.




I agree ....My Grandmother is white but I have 4b hair....so I don't believe that little bit of white helped a sister out!!


----------



## lisana (Jan 30, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I agree ....My Grandmother is white but I have 4b hair....so I don't believe that little bit of white helped a sister out!!



HA! HA!


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

ChocolateSoda said:


> Is anyone really 100% black? erplexed
> 
> Unless you were born in Africa of Africans, there's a good chance there's all sorts of races mingling around in your lineage.  And even then there's no guaruntee because there are white Africans.


 
I agree with that-to a degree. I guess what I want are those who don't have a DIRECT line as far as mother/father and grandma/grandpa. I do realize that we, even as African Americans have a TON of races mingled but in my family they're not so obvious and I know I'm not the only one....


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Jan 30, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I agree ....My Grandmother is white but I have 4b hair....so I don't believe that little bit of white helped a sister out!!


 
And let the church say Amen! My grandmother is Japanese and that silky hair gene has not shown up in any of the grandkids.  Me and my sister often joke that the average full blooded African-American woman has "better" hair than we do and we're "mixed" .


----------



## Traycee (Jan 30, 2008)

ChanelNo5 said:


> And let the church say Amen! My grandmother is Japanese and that silky hair gene has not shown up in any of the grandkids.  Me and my sister often joke that the average full blooded African-American woman has "better" hair than we do and we're "mixed" .


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I agree ....My Grandmother is white but I have 4b hair....so I don't believe that little bit of white helped a sister out!!


 
Thats funny. I just seem to find that MOST of my friends with long hair has a direct line of another race, either grandma or grandpa. Even my sister-in-law who has long beautiful straight hair that doesn't need to be relaxed...but their grandpa was white.


----------



## sonce (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 100% black. 100% African from Nigeria, to be exact. By black, I do not mean black by the generous American/One Drop Rule definition. I mean *black*.No admixture whether immediate or distant (and I know all of my ancestors back to six generations ago, with no reason to think that before then (pre-colonialism) any admixture could have occurred). Black enough? 



> What is your current length?


21 inches and MBL to WL, depending on which area you pull.


> *How long has it been that length?*


For the past several months. I've been keeping it at this length with 1/2" cuts monthly.


> *What is the longest length you had as a child?*


Apparently, I had quite thick natural hair as a child (don't remember). However, when my mother relaxed it, it all broke off and never exceeded neck length (5" at the longest, about 1/2" at the back due to severe, perpetual breagkage).


> as an adult?


Until I went natural 4 years ago, I was relaxed and my hair never exceeded neck length.


> *What do you contribute to your length/retention?*


Going natural, having a good regimen, not letting anyone fill my head with nonsense about what 'black hair' can or cannot do (and boy did people try).



> It seems that every time I admire someones phenominal hair growth or health, I find out that they grandma/grandpa was white or Indian. I REFUSE to believe that 100% AA hair doesn't grow long! I need to know there is some hope for me!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


*MESSAGE TO EVERYONE STRUGGLING WITH STEREOTYPES OF BLACK HAIR: *You cannot know what your hair capable of until you have mastered a good regimen and given things time. If your regimen is fantastic and four years have gone by and you're still neck length, then ok--now we can talk about losing all hope. Until then, letting the idea that 100% African hair cannot grow bother you is ridiculous. Speculating about genes when you have not yet done your part is pointless. _All my life, _I was told that I simply had hair that did not grow and I believed it. But when I went natural, I decided to just let my hair grow and see what it could do. I didn't even set any goals. Just took good care of it for the first time in my life, and let it show me what it was capable of. Almost two feet later, it's _still_ growing. Stop the madness, do your part, and just let your hair show you what it is capable of.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I do not fit in your category personally , BUT, I too want to know this. As a teacher in a poor area small bilingual/monolingual elementary school, I can honestly say that NONE of the AfrAM kids have long hair. In fact ALL of them have chewed up, broken--past broken really--damaged teenie weenie ponytails smaller than by baby finger. It is SO devastatingly heartbreaking esp cuz I'm looking at them among the super long ponytails of the 'other' kids. I would LOVE for them to know beyond the shadow of a doubt, that they too can have the ponytail of their dreams. Why? One: I love kids and I like see everyone living to their fullest potential. Two: Becuz although I don't fit in your category, I do fit in the sense that my hair is different from everyone else in my family, and I feel it necessary to prove that I can grow my hair to phenomenal lengths. I know EXACTLY how you feel so I too hope you get a lot of positive responses.

The only problem is that many are not 100% negro, but hopefully the 8o% and more will understand what you mean and post. I think you have raised an important point, and I personally would like every hair type reach her goal length. BTW, althouh I believe genetics has some to do with speed of hair growth, final length, and in some sense the ease of doing it, I still think that everyone on earth can reach at LEAST brastrap.


----------



## Afrolinda (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, funny thread. Well I am 100% black and african. I don't consider my hair long comparing to the ladies with long hair that I see here, but it's a bit longer than SL.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 30, 2008)

Now one my best friend ( who is a lurker here).. is like you and  as far as she can track she is full black with 4b/c and has always had mid back or waist length hair , her mother and her little sister too!!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so confused 

If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.

But when someone says where are the 100% black ladies at....the whole first page is folks giving her a hard time?

I just want somebody to answer the question. 

Thank you ladies on the second page for answer the questions.


----------



## sonce (Jan 30, 2008)

ChocolateSoda said:


> Is anyone really 100% black? erplexed


Yes. Unless you're counting genes from thousands of years ago. Lineage is important in my family and there are those who know our ancestors as far back as 9 or 10 generations. No joke. They are all 100% African--in fact, they are all 100% _Yoruba_ (meaning of my tribe, which is just one of Nigeria's hundreds of tribes). If anyone is fully black, I am and unless there was paternity fraud going on (and with who else would a Yoruba woman surrounded by Yoruba men cheat, anyway, if not a Yoruba man), I am 100% Yoruba.
]quote]And even then there's no guaruntee because there are *white Africans.*[/quote]
A recent development.


----------



## secretrose (Jan 30, 2008)

sonce said:


> I'm 100% black. 100% African from Nigeria, to be exact. By black, I do not mean black by the generous American/One Drop Rule definition. I mean *black*.No admixture whether immediate or distant (and I know all of my ancestors back to six generations ago, with no reason to think that before then (pre-colonialism) any admixture could have occurred). Black enough?
> 
> 21 inches and MBL to WL, depending on which area you pull.
> For the past several months. I've been keeping it at this length with 1/2" cuts monthly.
> ...


 
what up my nigerian sista!  I'm 100% too.  But my hair is not long now   The longest it's been is APL a few yrs ago


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

sonce said:


> missdivine01 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 100% black. 100% African from Nigeria, to be exact. No admixture whether immediate or distant (and I know all of my ancestors back to six generations ago, with no reason to think that pre-colonialism any admixture could have occurred). Black enough?
> ...


----------



## sonce (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's do a checklist:

1) Is your regimen fantastic? (And I don't mean "is your hair soft" or "do you like the hairstyles you do"--I mean does your regimen protect the integrity of your hair? If you are seeing lots of broken pieces of hair every time you do your hair, the answer to this is _no_!)

2) How is your nutrition? (I fully confess that my nutrition is pretty terrible and I have been iron-deficient all my life with little adherence to the iron pills/diet I was put on. So, if my hair can grow, trust that those of you obeying doctors orders can grow some really nice hair).

3) How is your scalp? (Dandruff? Psoriasis? Ringworm? Dirt? Dryness? Unspecified irritation? All impede growth)

4) How long have you had your regimen and nutrition together? (Don't lose heart if you just got your act together last year or haven't even gotten it together yet) If you want BSL hair, take out a tape rule and measure the distance from your head to your bra strap. Then consider that your hair grows 1/2" a month on average even if you retain _all_ your length. Has enough time passed? Seriously?

5) How was your hair when you got your regimen and nutrition together? (I cut off _all_ the hair I had both while I was relaxing and a year and a half into my natural journey. None of the hair on my head has ever known abuse. Don't build your house on sand and then wonder why it won't stand.)

If you can say that you score 5/5 on this checklist _and_ your hair has not grown to where it should be _realistically_, ok, _then_ we can talk about genetics. The rest of us (including me--every week I learn something new here that I could have done better all this time!) have work to do!


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Jan 30, 2008)

sonce said:


> Yes. Unless you're counting genes from thousands of years ago. Lineage is important in my family and there are those who know our ancestors as far back as 9 or 10 generations. No joke. They are all 100% African--in fact, they are all 100% _Yoruba_ (meaning of my tribe, which is just one of Nigeria's hundreds of tribes). If anyone is fully black, I am and unless there was paternity fraud going on (and with who else would a Yoruba woman surrounded by Yoruba men cheat, anyway, if not a Yoruba man), I am 100% Yoruba.
> ]quote]And even then there's no guaruntee because there are *white Africans.*


A recent development.[/quote]

That's awesome, but most Americans can't claim that. I wish I could go back that many generations. 

There are Latinos on my mom's side and my father was adopted so that leaves me out.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 30, 2008)

sonce said:


> Let's do a checklist:
> 
> 1) Is your regimen fantastic? (And I don't mean "is your hair soft" or "do you like the hairstyles you do"--I mean does your regimen protect the integrity of your hair? If you are seeing lots of broken pieces of hair every time you do your hair, the answer to this is _no_!)
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice checklist! We sisters need to get off of the race issue seriously and just learn to love what God gave us. I too cut off all of my hair in late 2005 down to a teeny weeny afro, so the hair I have today has *all* been loved. And I have had the same exact genetics I had 2 plus years ago before cutting it all off, and back then I had splits, patches, dandruff, the works!


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Jan 30, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Very nice checklist! We sisters need to get off of the race issue seriously and just learn to love what God gave us. I too cut off all of my hair in late 2005 down to a teeny weeny afro, so the hair I have today has *all* been loved. And I have had the same exact genetics I had 2 plus years ago before cutting it all off, and back then I had splits, patches, dandruff, the works!


 

Yeah 'cause folks get touchy about race.  No one wants to feel left out 'cause they "got indian in them"  LOL


----------



## Valerie (Jan 30, 2008)

What is your current length?

My hair is collarbone length, but longer in the back.

How long has it been that length?

About the last six months to a year. 

What is the longest length you had as a child?
as an adult?

When I was a child, nape length

What do you contribute to your length/retention?

Daily rinsing and massaging my hair, the past year Year 06 -07, I dis have a lot of  breakage, because although I coloured my hair, using highlights, I never deep conditioned, and I did not daily rinse only every three days, then shampooed.  I have found that for me daily rinsing, deep conditioning and massaging is the key for me to retain my length. I have 4b hair, my parents are Afro-Guyanese, my mother has 4a hair and my father had 4b and I always believed that my hair was slow growing, it was only when I noticed that when my father would shower his hair daily and he would have to cut it very quick. When I was under stress, my hair would break.  After I started taking better care of my hair, I stopped blowing, I rarely press my hair, I do add highlights and after rinsing daily and deep conditioning.  My hair has improved greatly and I am very pleased with the growth.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


 
Aww, thanks Adequate. 

I knew that there would be those who would not understand and take it personal, or be offended, etc., even though that was NOT my original intent. I thought I made that clear in my original post but there are always those few who skim through or even skip reading a post after seeing "100% African American hair" and go into the "OHH heck no no she didn't! Who does she think she is trying to find people who have hair and a background like her on a HAIR BOARD with all these different people on it who _could _actually be similar to her? I know with all these other threads, I could easily skip over this one and respond to one of those but uh uh, here I go!"


----------



## sonce (Jan 30, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Very nice checklist! We sisters need to get off of the race issue seriously and just learn to love what God gave us. I too cut off all of my hair in late 2005 down to a teeny weeny afro, so the hair I have today has *all* been loved. And I have had the same exact genetics I had 2 plus years ago before cutting it all off, and back then I had splits, patches, dandruff, the works!


Thank you, LadyEsquire. You are exactly right. We need to love what God gave us and do our part. In my experience, black women as a group have _the_ most dismal hair practices imaginable, and that is due to ignorance and a self-fulfilling 'black hair doesn't grow' prophecy. Many of us have never given ourselves a chance to prove ourselves wrong.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 30, 2008)

Raised hand!!! 

My hair is not long by this boards standards however its the longest its every been.  

*What is your current length? *Currently Im grazing APL
*How long has it been that length? *About a month or so 
*What is the longest length you had as a child? *NL and periods of grazing SL 
*as an adult?* This is the longest its every been
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? *Learning how to care for my hair, finding a regimen that works with my hair and not against it, finding products that actually keep my hair healthy and having patience


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 30, 2008)

sonce said:


> Let's do a checklist:
> 
> 1) Is your regimen fantastic? (And I don't mean "is your hair soft" or "do you like the hairstyles you do"--I mean does your regimen protect the integrity of your hair? If you are seeing lots of broken pieces of hair every time you do your hair, the answer to this is _no_!)
> 
> ...



Can I put this in my siggy? Seriously

I couldn't agree more. When I first started, I was using the "good" stuff and still wasn't seeing the change I need to see. Well, at that time, I was eating fast food 90% of the time and I wasn't being honest with myself of my situation and how I ended up at that point. Once I started cutting it off, letting go of negative hair self talk and listening and absorbing with an open mind all the info here, life got 100% easier.


----------



## sonce (Jan 30, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Can I put this in my siggy? Seriously


Absolutely! But give credit where credit is due! 



> I couldn't agree more. When I first started, I was using the "good" stuff and still wasn't seeing the change I need to see. Well, at that time, I was eating fast food 90% of the time and I wasn't being honest with myself of my situation and how I ended up at that point. Once I started cutting it off, letting go of negative hair self talk and listening and absorbing with an open mind all the info here, life got 100% easier.


I'm glad you turned things around.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you ladies who responded and have my similar background. It's good to see you ladies are taking care of your hair AND it's growing! That's encouraging!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 30, 2008)

sonce said:


> Absolutely! But give credit where credit is due!
> 
> I'm glad you turned things around.



Of course! "statement"- Sonce  That statement applies to everything

I really believe that anyone can turn their situation around but you have to fully commit too it. You have to open your mind, let the negative stuff out and let the postive soak in. I got a long way to go to get to where I want to be but its not impossible. I have already made leaps and bounds, I just keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 30, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> Thank you ladies who responded and have my similar background. It's good to see you ladies are taking care of your hair AND it's growing! That's encouraging!



*takes a sip of beer*

Cheers!


----------



## Traycee (Jan 30, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> Thank you ladies who responded and have my similar background. It's good to see you ladies are taking care of your hair AND it's growing! That's encouraging!



This was a very inspiring thread Missdivne......


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

Traycee said:


> This was a very inspiring thread Missdivne......


 
Glad to see the intent didn't get missed!


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

I just noticed the pictures weren't showing! Should be now. Anyone else fall into this category, please feel free to respond! And I definetely wouldn't mind seeing some pics!


----------



## sonce (Jan 30, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> I just noticed the pictures weren't showing! Should be now. Anyone else fall into this category, please feel free to respond! And I definetely wouldn't mind seeing some pics!


Pics are in my fotki, no password needed. I would post them here, but when I do, they are very large and distort the thread.


----------



## DayStar (Jan 30, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> I*f someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.
> *
> ...



...ITA!


----------



## Valerie (Jan 30, 2008)

I would also say that black woman with 4b hair cannot grow their hair to waist length and beyond. Is a myth and it is a political one.  There have been a lot of ignorance about black hair growth, we may not be able to shampoo over hair daily, depending on the type of shampoo off course, but we can daily rinse daily, I make a herbal tea or using one teaspoon of conditioner, aloe vera gel/juice, rosewater, glycerine, amla oil, castor oil, add water and shake vigourously, pour mixture over the hair, wrap towel to remove excess mixture.  I put a mixture of castor oil, amla oil and aloe vera gel in the roots.  

Also I used a daily spritz, made up of the same ingredients, however I add sage and rosemary essential oil. 

Black people have tremendous spending power and they spend billions of dollars/pounds/euros on hair products, which for the most part is filled with rubbish, which is clever marketed at the ethnic market, however we could get quality products which is for the European market, if we used either salon products like Redken, Paul Mitchell, Aveda, JF Lazartique and many others. Or use Dove, L'Oreal, Pantene etc for Chemical treated, permed hair, the formulations is richer for our hair. Another myth is that 4b hair can only grow long in locks, again absolute rubbish. What I love about my hair is that many people think it is short, but when I take out my chinese bumps and show them the length, they are clearly shocked.  I now can put highlights, no more going to get my hair relaxed.  Lord that was horrible, the relaxer buring my sides and scalp and I comb my hair damp which is much easier for me, my mother would comb my hair when it was dry, tears, it was a nightmare and she would wash my hair every three weeks which  I hated it.  Thank God for this forum, I have learned so much, my hair is much longer that it ever was when I was younger.


----------



## Moonxyz (Jan 30, 2008)

funny that you'll have a 30+ pages thread with people getting offended when they are confused (or secretly flattered) with another ethicity, stating with pride they are mainly black, yet the first pages of your thread are filled with 'we are all mixed' , there is no such thing as really black 

Man you learn something new everyday, apparently i'm mixed 

I think the Op was talking about full black as not having direct 'other' ancestry (parents or grand parents); and sorry, most peopole won't consider you mixed if your great great grand mother on your cousins side was indian 

Anyway, i have APL, stretched natural hair, i consider that pretty long, consider that i have the hair type that most don't consider can grow long 

Until recently, i rarely moisturised , but my hair still grew.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 30, 2008)

ChocolateSoda said:


> Is anyone really 100% black? erplexed
> 
> Unless you were born in Africa of Africans, there's a good chance there's all sorts of races mingling around in your lineage.    And even then there's no guaruntee because there are white Africans.



I would agree.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 30, 2008)

great thread OP im with ya girl....no confusion or misunderstanding here!!! 

I am apl 4/a

childhood length: neck

My hair is the longest it has ever been.... Sorry no pics, I still live in 1971 before digital cameras were invented... I know,  one day I will have pics!!!


----------



## jevetta (Jan 30, 2008)

I appreciate Reyna's observations and concern.  I am a 45 year old 100% African American.  It really bothers me that little Black girls are not having their hair properly cared for.  In my mothers and grandmother's day, the hair was thick, long and healthy.  I grew up relatively poor and my hair was thick, not long.  I had a twa starting at age 9, ( it was the 60s and Black Power movement was in full force). I attribute the health of our hair to the very simple hair regimens used.  No relaxers, nor hot comb straightening was done. Now a days small black girls have this done on a daily basis, and it is killing their hair, and I would say self-esteem.  I think these forums are very important to provide information to those who seek it.  I hope I and my daughter can be an example for others with broke down hair of how their natural hair could be.

*What is your current length?                Almost APL*
*How long has it been that length?       2 months*
*What is the longest length you had as a child?      Chin length*
*as an adult?                                               Current length*
*What do you contribute to your length/retention?   *

*No sleeping on cotton pillowcase, sleeping in satin bonnet, detangling during conditioner only,  no more hot combing, no more tight braids with fake hair,  Finger detangling.     Jeve*



Reyna21 said:


> Well, I do not fit in your category personally , BUT, I too want to know this. As a teacher in a poor area small bilingual/monolingual elementary school, I can honestly say that NONE of the AfrAM kids have long hair. In fact ALL of them have chewed up, broken--past broken really--damaged teenie weenie ponytails smaller than by baby finger. It is SO devastatingly heartbreaking esp cuz I'm looking at them among the super long ponytails of the 'other' kids. I would LOVE for them to know beyond the shadow of a doubt, that they too can have the ponytail of their dreams. Why? One: I love kids and I like see everyone living to their fullest potential. Two: Becuz although I don't fit in your category, I do fit in the sense that my hair is different from everyone else in my family, and I feel it necessary to prove that I can grow my hair to phenomenal lengths. I know EXACTLY how you feel so I too hope you get a lot of positive responses.
> 
> The only problem is that many are not 100% negro, but hopefully the 8o% and more will understand what you mean and post. I think you have raised an important point, and I personally would like every hair type reach her goal length. BTW, althouh I believe genetics has some to do with speed of hair growth, final length, and in some sense the ease of doing it, I still think that everyone on earth can reach at LEAST brastrap.


 ​


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 30, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> Ok, let me first start by saying that this thread is not intended to offend ANYONE! If you are mixed and have long hair, I am by no means discrediting your accomplishments with growing your hair. I just need some personal encouragement from those who are like me!
> 
> That being said, I want to know if there is anyone out there who is 100% African-Carribean American who has long hair (anything past shoulder) and DID NOT have it all of their life. I am a believer that hair growth is greatly in part due to genetics so if you had long hair as a child, your excluded. If any of your parents are 100% other or are mixed, meaning your Grandma was Caucasian/Indian/Asian/Puerto Rican or any other "an" besides African, you also are excluded. If you grew up being able to say "I got Indian in my family!", yep, your excluded too.
> 
> ...


 
*What is your current length? APL*
*How long has it been that length? 2 yearserplexed*
*What is the longest length you had as a child? Between APL and BSL*
*as an adult? Between APL and BSLerplexed*
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? Deep treatments, relaxer stretching and Cathy Howse/Growafrolong.com *


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm glad this thread was created.  I'm a newbie and the ladies I see  on here and elsewhere their starting length is AT LEAST full shoulder!  When I was a kid before perms (I believe) I had full shoulder length hair.  But with a military mom I got a jerrie curl and haven't gotten length since.  It is nice to have that encouragement that I too can achieve APL if someone else like me who NEVER had hair now has hair.


----------



## sonce (Jan 30, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> I'm glad this thread was created.  I'm a newbie and the ladies I see  on here and elsewhere their starting length is AT LEAST full shoulder!  When I was a kid before perms (I believe) I had full shoulder length hair.  But with a military mom I got a jerrie curl and haven't gotten length since.  It is nice to have that encouragement that I too can achieve APL if someone else like me who NEVER had hair now has hair.


If you're referring to my post then I had hair...it was just a hot, stankin', broken-off mess. You can definitely have great hair and I wish you luck on your journey.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 30, 2008)

*****deleted****


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jan 30, 2008)

I think this is a GREAT thread.  Your curiosity in this subject is something I have also wondered.  Can't wait to hear more POSITVIE responses.



(Sorry I can't contribute...I'm excluded )


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 30, 2008)

ChanelNo5 said:


> And let the church say Amen! *My grandmother is Japanese and that silky hair gene has not shown up in any of the grandkids. Me and my sister often joke that the average full blooded African-American woman has "better" hair than we do and we're "mixed"* .




What's so funny (ironic) is that there are a lot of Asian people whose hair is actually very coarse. I spent time in Japan and parts of Asia, and there would be times I would be on an escalator behind an Asian woman or man, and from the back, their hair looked like a Black person with a relaxer. It had that straight, yet coarse look!

I will address texture and coil pattern in my next post


----------



## poetist (Jan 30, 2008)

Reyna21 said:


> Well, I do not fit in your category personally , BUT, I too want to know this. *As a teacher in a poor area small bilingual/monolingual elementary school, I can honestly say that NONE of the AfrAM kids have long hair. In fact ALL of them have chewed up, broken--past broken really--damaged teenie weenie ponytails smaller than by baby finger.* It is SO devastatingly heartbreaking esp cuz I'm looking at them among the super long ponytails of the 'other' kids.


 
I've also noticed this with my students, but its only the girls with relaxers. The girls who are natural and the boys who dont cut their hair have thick, gorgeous, healthy, long hair.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 30, 2008)

*I agree with both of these ladies. I think at this point almost no one (like maybe only .000000000000000000001% of the world's population) is not "mixed" with something else. *

*That being said, I do understand the purpose of your thread and don't take offense at it.*

*I categorize hair by 2 methods: Texture and coil/curl pattern.*

*Here's what I mean. You could be a type 3 b/c because of the size of your coils, but have coarse texture, that would be associated with type 4 or 5 hair.*

*On the other hand, you could have really silky hair, but very small coils (i.e. coils like a type 4 or 5 because they are very small).*

*I think true haircare is both nature and nurture. MEANING, if you have really silky or soft textured hair, the size of your coils won't matter as much, b/c your hair will be easily manipulated.*



ChocolateSoda said:


> Is anyone really 100% black? erplexed
> 
> Unless you were born in Africa of Africans, there's a good chance there's all sorts of races mingling around in your lineage.  And even then there's no guaruntee because there are white Africans.





ajoyfuljoy said:


> My daddy is an African from Kenya but even his blood could possibly be "watered down" with other races. I see the point you are trying to make but I think some people might take offense to this thread.
> 
> I just can't think of anybody who is 100% black cuz there could always be something "impure" in the bloodline that the person doesn't know about.


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 30, 2008)

*starts to raise hand*



missdivine01 said:


> if you had long hair as a child, your excluded.


 
*puts hand down*

Darn my mother for taking care of my hair as a child! *shakes fist*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 30, 2008)

sonce said:


> *MESSAGE TO EVERYONE STRUGGLING WITH STEREOTYPES OF BLACK HAIR: *You cannot know what your hair capable of until you have mastered a good regimen and given things time. If your regimen is fantastic and four years have gone by and you're still neck length, then ok--now we can talk about losing all hope. Until then, letting the idea that 100% African hair cannot grow bother you is ridiculous. Speculating about genes when you have not yet done your part is pointless. _All my life, _I was told that I simply had hair that did not grow and I believed it. But when I went natural, I decided to just let my hair grow and see what it could do. I didn't even set any goals. Just took good care of it for the first time in my life, and let it show me what it was capable of. Almost two feet later, it's _still_ growing. Stop the madness, do your part, and just let your hair show you what it is capable of.


 
 This is the best message I've read on this topic! That's the real truth.

I'm going natural now, and I totally agree with you. How do you know what your hair "can" or "cannot" do if you don't give it a chance?

To the OP, I know what you are going through. I'm going natural, and there are days where I wonder "what's it really going to look like?" "Am I going to like it," etc. I have prayed to God and said, "if you guide this path, I'll stay the course."

The funny thing a lot of my friends who went natural told me is that sometimes it takes like 1-2 years for your real texture to show. One of my friends said the entire first year she transitioned, she had no pattern or definition, but now she is a like a type 3b. Had she thought "oh well," she would have relaxed, and now she enjoys her beautiful hair!

Also, I know A LOT of biracial people with kinky hair. Kinkier than any 100% Black person I know (if that person exists)! Just b/c your mom or dad is not Black doesn't mean this will be reflected in your hair!


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 30, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> * If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


I'm sayin!


----------



## poetist (Jan 30, 2008)

Also I consider myself to be 100% black. HAs there been any mixing? Sure. But when folks see me or my immediate family, they dont start speaking russian, spanish, or mandarin. In fact, depending on where I am, they throw in a tad of "ebonics" just for good measure. In my book, that makes me pure negro.

Anywho....had neck length hair as a kid. Went natural and its now slightly past BSL. I believe it has grown because I have learned to moisturize and use protective styling.


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thank you sonce!!!*




> Originally Posted by *sonce*
> 
> 
> _*MESSAGE TO EVERYONE STRUGGLING WITH STEREOTYPES OF BLACK HAIR: *You cannot know what your hair capable of until you have mastered a good regimen and given things time. If your regimen is fantastic and four years have gone by and you're still neck length, then ok--now we can talk about losing all hope. Until then, letting the idea that 100% African hair cannot grow bother you is ridiculous. Speculating about genes when you have not yet done your part is pointless. All my life, I was told that I simply had hair that did not grow and I believed it. But when I went natural, I decided to just let my hair grow and see what it could do. I didn't even set any goals. Just took good care of it for the first time in my life, and let it show me what it was capable of. Almost two feet later, it's still growing. Stop the madness, do your part, and just let your hair show you what it is capable of._


----------



## West Valley (Jan 30, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


 
Right there with you. The woman was basically just trying to find people with her hair type and it went off into race. She was just asking for help and made sure she addressed the fact that she wasn't trying to offend.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> *starts to raise hand*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missdivine01*
> 
> ...


 
 And that's exactly my point! _I _did not have good hair care as a child. _I _did not have long hair as a child. _I _don't have any other races in my immediate family. And _I_ want to know who else is in that boat with me! I really don't know what else to say to those that didn't understand that this thread didn't have ANYTHING to do solely with race but just who _I _am. Maybe I should have done it like this: 

"SBF looking for other SBF's who didn't have long hair when they were a child, have no other races in their immediate family, but who currently have long hair. I like long conditioning treatments on the weekend, hot oil pre-washes, daily moisturizing sessions, and relaxing with a tall glass of water and vitamins in the evenings. Hit me up if your interested."


----------



## krissynick (Jan 30, 2008)

dont worry op.. i understand you question...  your just trying to find out if those who achieved long hair arent just mixed with something else that would help them achieve that length. YOu are asking a very good question in my opinion...I do belive that 100% blacks are capable of growing long hair but i do see where you are coming from.. I dont know if I can say im 100% black cause my great grand mother was native american.. I dunno if that counts lol cause i really dont count it but dont worry about the other comments.. im so sick and tired of those ppl... yes i said it the ppl on this blog... always coming down ppl throat when they ask something thats worthwhile... but yea.. the are definitely 100% blacks out there that have long hair ... but i do agree you should just check ur regimens and stuff otu to see if there might be a problem in that area.. Also not to discourage you but you know there are some white ppl who dont grow long hair either and their white so its a possibility that there will aslo be some black women who dont grow long hair either.. but it will have nothing to do with race persay.. just they genes dont have that trait i guess..


----------



## ladylibra (Jan 30, 2008)

well OP... i am "black" since my parents, my grandparents, hell even my great-grandparents are "black."  and yet people do not take my hair journey nor my advice seriously, because i LOOK "mixed." erplexed

black is skin color, not race.  i have African heritage, so if that counts for anything, great.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have long hair, but I'll post anyways.  I'm Afro-Caribbean. As such I may be mixed with all kinds of things. I've heard of a great great who was white, and a great great great on the other side who was Indian.  Going back to 1832 that's all I've found (doing the family tree). 

*What is your current length?* 
longest layer is between collerbone and armpit length

*How long has it been that length?*
a few months i guess

*What is the longest length you had as a child?*
I didn't really pay attention to my hair as a child.  From what I remember, it grazed shoulder length and I could wear it in a small pony tail. Supposedly it was long and thick when I was really little, then the chemicals came


*as an adult?*
This is the longest.  I can put my hair in a pony tail again for the first time since I was 9. 


*What do you contribute to your length/retention?*
I decided to go natural 5 years ago.  And I found the hair boards 2 years ago.  Found out I was doing EVERYTHING wrong.
-no conditioner... for probably 8 years, I didn't know it was necessary and didnt use it
-combing when dry... mom told me that combing when wet breaks your hair
- small tooth comb on 4b/cnapp hair
- pink moisturizer
- over manipulation...

I changed all of that.  And now my hair is happy.  I don't do anything out of the ordinary, I comb/brush when damp, conditioner wash, moisturize, and keep my hair braided or twisted.

Lys


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 30, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> well OP... i am "black" since my parents, my grandparents, hell even my great-grandparents are "black." and yet people do not take my hair journey nor my advice seriously, because i LOOK "mixed." erplexed
> 
> black is skin color, not race. i have African heritage, so if that counts for anything, great.


 
Do you have light brown/beige eyes? If so you'd fit right in with my dad's side of the family.  You're black to me 

Lys


----------



## didirose (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, what a read!  I understand you even though I don't fit your criteria.  I'm just trying to figure out why people get so easily offended.  My guess is that they may feel credit to their healthy hair practices will be replaced with genetics.  I hope this would not be completely true.  Besides that, I respect how direct you are in communicating the responses you want.  I'm pretty sure we all know that if I was a blond 1a white South African you probably are not looking for a response from me. 

Like the personal ad.




missdivine01 said:


> And that's exactly my point! _I _did not have good hair care as a child. _I _did not have long hair as a child. _I _don't have any other races in my immediate family. And _I_ want to know who else is in that boat with me! I really don't know what else to say to those that didn't understand that this thread didn't have ANYTHING to do solely with race but just who _I _am. Maybe I should have done it like this:
> 
> "SBF looking for other SBF's who didn't had long hair when they were a child, have no other races in their immediate family, but who currently have long hair. I like long conditioning treatments on the weekend, hot oil pre-washes, daily moisturizing sessions, and relaxing with a tall glass of water and vitamins in the evenings. Hit me up if your interested."


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jan 30, 2008)

whateva!! im not all black but my hair might as well be, pssshhh thats right im hoppin up in here lol!


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> well OP... i am "black" since my parents, my grandparents, hell even my great-grandparents are "black." and yet people do not take my hair journey nor my advice seriously, because i LOOK "mixed." erplexed
> 
> black is skin color, not race. i have African heritage, so if that counts for anything, great.


 
Aww that's kinda sad that people wouldn't take your advice seriously just because you look mixed. A lot of the stuff we talk about here I see on the "white" hair care forums also...I take advice from ANYONE with long hair..Japanese, Indian, Black, White, because I won't know if it will/won't work for me until I try it. Well your hair is beautiful just the same (yes, I lurk your album! ). Light skin or not!


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> whateva!! im not all black but my hair might as well be, pssshhh thats right im hoppin up in here lol!


 
 OMG, please don't make me laugh in this library....


----------



## ThickHair (Jan 30, 2008)

Nappy hair 4b but I always had long hair past mid back.  Nappy 4b family back to great grandparents on all sides.


----------



## ladylibra (Jan 30, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> Do you have light brown/beige eyes? If so you'd fit right in with my dad's side of the family.  You're black to me
> 
> Lys



nope.  my eyes are like black marble.  i just have Native American features and light brown skin.  but thanks for accepting me as black!


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 30, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> *starts to raise hand*
> 
> *puts hand down*
> 
> Darn my mother for taking care of my hair as a child! *shakes fist*


ROFL!!!! 
Ain't that some mess!!! Ha!!! That one cracked me up!
Big ol grin on my face!

To the OP. I'm really enjoying this thread. I'm off to look at your album when I get through reading all the posts. I wish I had some info to offer here but I don't fall into the category you are requesting so I'm chillin in the shadows.

I wish you luck - finding the answers you are seeking. You are in the right place I will send you a message in fotki land...    Off I go...


----------



## ladylibra (Jan 30, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> Aww that's kinda sad that people wouldn't take your advice seriously just because you look mixed. A lot of the stuff we talk about here I see on the "white" hair care forums also...I take advice from ANYONE with long hair..Japanese, Indian, Black, White, because I won't know if it will/won't work for me until I try it. Well your hair is beautiful just the same (yes, I lurk your album! ). Light skin or not!



would you believe people ARGUE with me, saying i'm lying about not being mixed... i read their comments like, "dang, i didn't realize you knew my family tree better than i did..." 

but anyway... i have a list somewhere of Fotki members with long hair (longer than mine).  yes sonce, you are at the top of the list!  i will try to dig them up tomorrow.  they are my main inspirations that black hair can grow long with good care.  so don't give up hope!


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 30, 2008)

poor girl. she will prally never ask another question on here


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> would you believe people ARGUE with me, saying i'm lying about not being mixed... i read their comments like, "dang, i didn't realize you knew my family tree better than i did..."
> 
> but anyway... i have a list somewhere of Fotki members with long hair (longer than mine). yes sonce, you are at the top of the list!  i will try to dig them up tomorrow. they are my main inspirations that black hair can grow long with good care. so don't give up hope!


 
Girl, I too have a list of em but I wouldn't mind checking yours out too!  I go through those albums at least once every 3 days-sometimes more than that when I'm in a funk. Like today. It's funny though, I don't think I was too clear in the beginning. I _know_ black women can grow long hair. I was one of them when I was relaxed. My sister is one of them now thanks to all that I have learned over the past 5 years. I was really venting because I just want my hair to grow right this minute, without putting in all this work and without people snickering behind my back saying "she's crazy"! I just took my hair out of braids and I've been getting "is that your real puff" or "You're twists grew!" but not with a look of admiration but with a look of "I know you don't think your hair is going to get any longer than that". Hence, the need for encouragement and motivation to keep it moving.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm full african american (or should i say i fit your 'asking criteria')
I don't have long hair yet, but I will say that my hair is starting to break a record in 10 years.


*What is your current length?* 
*slightly past shoulder*

*How long has it been that length?*
*about 2 months now*


*What is the longest length you had as a child?*
*mid back when i was in elementary...got a perm in 3rd grade, then by 5th grade my hair started to deteriorate (sp?) after that. mostly b/c i was too young and uneducated about hair care to actually take care of relaxed hair. so i chopped it all off to bottom of neck*

*as an adult?*
*the current length i'm at now I reached back in high school (6 yrs ago). so later this year i'll be breaking a record*


*What do you contribute to your length/retention?*
*moisture moisture moisture*
* washing more often*
*taking special care to ends*


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> poor girl. she will prally never ask another question on here


 
Right!  Thank God I aint never been the one to run from a challenge. Or even challenging people. I still got love for my LHCF bashers-I mean sisters.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 30, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> Right!  Thank God I aint never been the one to run from a challenge. Or even challenging people. I still got love for my *LHCF bashers-I mean sisters.*


----------



## DayStar (Jan 30, 2008)

Moonxyz said:


> *funny that you'll have a 30+ pages thread with people getting offended when they are confused (or secretly flattered) with another ethicity, stating with pride they are mainly black, yet the first pages of your thread are filled with 'we are all mixed' , there is no such thing as really black*
> 
> Man you learn something new everyday, apparently i'm mixed
> 
> ...



im >>>HERE<<< with you


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I never bashed anything or was offended. I'm just opinionated and do love a good debate.  As long as free speach provails, people are gonna chime in. This is, after all, the internet. No one follows the rules on the internet.   Shoot, people that don't qualify are still chiming in.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 30, 2008)

ChocolateSoda said:


> Well I never bashed anything or was offended. I'm just opinionated and do love a good debate.  As long as free speach provails, people are gonna chime in. This is, after all, the internet. No one follows the rules on the internet.  Shoot, people that don't qualify are still chiming in.


 
It's cool Chocolate! I feel ya. No one is gonna rain on my parade cause I just got too much sun shining over here. I knew fully well what would happen when I started this thread. I KNEW those one star bandits wouldn't be able to resist! Makes for a good read though don't it?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 30, 2008)

I think she is just trying to find out who here is black, not mixed, who had short hair as a child and now has long hair as an adult. Regardless of hair type.

It's a simple question. You know if your are mixed or not and deep down, we know what this sister means so if you fit the criteria, then just answer the question. And if you don't fit the criteria, then don't answer the question. 

Nuff' said


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 31, 2008)

this thread. 

And, was mildly shocked to realize I can't answer.   Got me over here doubting my blackness!! 

I have no doubt that you can - we've just forgotten HOW.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 31, 2008)

Good Post!

Caribbean Black family tree
black momma, black poppa, black grandmama, black grandpoppa and black great grans
*What is your current length? Relaxed APL/maybe a little longer
How long has it been that length? APL since last touch-up.  It grew back this length after cutting off stringy breaking ends that had to go.*
*What is the longest length you had as a child? Short (Neck/ Collarbone)*
*An adult? Current Length*
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? No combing and the cut to remove the stringy breaking ends*

*HTH!*


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 31, 2008)

Errr.... I can't answer.  

But I look forward to reading anyways


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 31, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> this thread.
> And, was mildly shocked to realize I can't answer.   Got me over here doubting my blackness!!


 
 Sorry bout that!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 31, 2008)

Well said!  I understand where the OP is coming from but this puts it right into perspective - good job!



sonce said:


> I'm 100% black. 100% African from Nigeria, to be exact. By black, I do not mean black by the generous American/One Drop Rule definition. I mean *black*.No admixture whether immediate or distant (and I know all of my ancestors back to six generations ago, with no reason to think that before then (pre-colonialism) any admixture could have occurred). Black enough?
> 
> 21 inches and MBL to WL, depending on which area you pull.
> For the past several months. I've been keeping it at this length with 1/2" cuts monthly.
> ...


----------



## SleepyJean (Jan 31, 2008)

Contrary to most, I like this thread. IMO, even after being on lhcf for almost a year, I still believe people with diverse pedigrees can grow their hair faster, because their growth rate is naturally faster than people who mostly have African or Carribean ancestry. 

Too bad, I can't post. My hair isn't long at all.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am full african-american according to the criteria you have mentioned. I think this post could be really encouraging, especially for lurkers who may still be doubting or thinking this board is full of a certain type of hair. 


*What is your current length?* Inching Past APL

*How long has it been that length? *It has been inching for a few months now 

*What is the longest length you had as a child? *At some point in my childhood my hair was longer than this, but throughout most of high school my hair was a few inches past shoulder length, and then was about at shoulder length until I joined LHCF.
*
as an adult?* This is the longest

*What do you contribute to your length/retention?* Laying off the heat, texlaxing, deep conditioning, learning more about moisture, and stretching (not long though, just from 6 weeks to 8-9 weeks).


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 31, 2008)

I think this thread is really encouraging, too  

I consider myself to be 100% black but I won't answer out of respect to the OP and her intentions for this thread.

Great thread, though.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 31, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> Contrary to most, I like this thread. IMO, even after being on lhcf for almost a year, I still believe people with diverse pedigrees can grow their hair faster, because their growth rate is naturally faster than people who mostly have African or Carribean ancestry.
> 
> Too bad, I can't post. My hair isn't long at all.


Lol I wish my hair grows less then 1cm a month.


----------



## sonce (Jan 31, 2008)

ella said:


> Lol I wish my hair grows less then 1cm a month.


There must be some maternity or paternity fraud against whichever of your parents is white. Everyone knows _true_ biracials can shave their head today and have waist length hair again next month.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> There must be some maternity or paternity fraud against whomever of your parents is white. Everyone knows _true_ biracials can shave their head today and have waist length hair again next month.


 



SMH at this thread and some of these answers


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> There must be some maternity or paternity fraud against whomever of your parents is white. Everyone knows _true_ biracials can shave their head today and have waist length hair again next month.


Hmmm... my mom DOES look somewhat suspect
I always thought this was b/c of our jewish roots but no.... she must be passing
This would also explain my fragile type 4 hair would it now?
I guess I've been living a lie


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 31, 2008)

ella said:


> Hmmm... my mom DOES look somewhat suspect
> I always thought this was b/c of our jewish roots but no.... she must be passing
> This would also explain my fragile type 4 hair would it now?
> I guess I've been living a lie


 


Now, ya'll just making fun


----------



## Solti (Jan 31, 2008)

Churrrrch! Good Lord, just when I thought my thought process was alien. This is  a great post.


sonce said:


> *MESSAGE TO EVERYONE STRUGGLING WITH STEREOTYPES OF BLACK HAIR: *You cannot know what your hair capable of until you have mastered a good regimen and given things time. If your regimen is fantastic and four years have gone by and you're still neck length, then ok--now we can talk about losing all hope. Until then, letting the idea that 100% African hair cannot grow bother you is ridiculous. Speculating about genes when you have not yet done your part is pointless.



I don't fit the criteria so I can't post.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 31, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> I think this thread is really encouraging, too
> 
> I consider myself to be 100% black but I won't answer out of respect to the OP and her intentions for this thread.
> 
> Great thread, though.


Totally agree. 
And like sonce says so eloquently, until we make the effort to give our hair the maximum care and attention, we can't say it doesn't grow.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 31, 2008)

OP, I like your thread! I have some grandparents that take me out of the running for answering but I really like what I'm reading.

I wouldn't otherwise post this because I know how badly some folks want to come in and bash  (well actually I've never really been one to hold my tongue). erplexed

But, I was really upset with my SO about two weeks ago. We were talking about having a baby. And maybe I started it...I don't know but I told him if we end up with a son with super curly african hair I still expect him to take him to the brotha's barber shops because supercuts isn't gonna be able to do it.  I was joking with him about what our kid might look like and I told him that if he wants any of his genes to show up he better pray real hard because he's all recessive traits. Blondish brown hair, blue eyes, etc.  We know each other's personalities so we knew we were just joking...(so don't need any input from the peanut gallery) but he replied saying...well you're not ALL black so that should help.

 I said that should help what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And he said well with you not being ALL black that should help with hair and some other traits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh you KNOW I had to get an explanation right because I was superhot. erplexed

I was like, what do you mean that should "HELP". Help what? I don't get it. What needs HELP? 

(I was about to, "off with his head"...well not THAT one but the one on his shoulders). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So he was like I only meant that you said my genes were recessive and that "black" genes are dominant traits, i.e. brown eyes, kinky hair, etc. (you'd have to know that my grandmother who is cuban has bright green eyes by the way and he knows this) that some of my genes might still show up. I am not saying your black genes are bad genes. I love ALL of your genes. Him=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So I was like......ok...

Ok, I guess if you mean it THAT way.

Poor guy...I was ready to defend my AA genes and the fact that my non AA genes were NOT "helper" genes but I guess I get what he's saying.

I was really just joking about the recessive genes anyways when a child is 1/2 white - it's pretty obvious - not all the time - but most so he shouldn't have anything to worry about. 

Po' baby...he got scurred.


----------



## rosie (Jan 31, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> *What is your current length? Past APL working on BSL by end of year*
> *How long has it been that length? Almost two years*
> *What is the longest length you had as a child? I could get a finger ponytail.  I guess that would be about 5 inches.*
> *as an adult? About 6 inches. I improved by an inch.*
> ...


 
I have some Indian and Chinese in my family about 4 generations back.  A couple of my great-great-great-greats were biracial.  What does that make me.  About 5% non-black.  Not enough to count genetically.  I am a black with 4b hair.  Don't think there is really any 4a in it.  It may be those 30 grey strands that keep popping up in the front of my head, but that's it. And I want to pull those out.  

 I struggled on hair boards for years.  Back in the mid 90's.  Some of these ladies were on then.  Long before LHCF was even thought of.  It wasn't until 2003 when I went natural the last time, that I realized that my hair grew.  If I stopped jumping on everyone's bandwagon and just cared for my hair.  Some things I do are old school, some are new age.  But I have a regimen that works.  About two years ago, I tried some new things and my hair hated it.  that is why I have been the same length for 2 years.  Now I'm back on track and going for BSL this year.

It will come, just give it time.

My hiar is not long by this board's standards, but by most of black society, it is.


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 31, 2008)

OP...thanks for posting this because although I am considered "mixed" I don't have the stereotypical biracial hair. I've posted that my hair is 3c but I need to change that because I've realized that I have a lot of 4a and 4b all up and through!
I need threads like this as well!!!

ETA: I understood who you were trying to target when you posted this thread and I don't think you were trying to offend anyone. Hopefully you'll get the responses that you need to inspire you to grow that hair to your bootay!


----------



## strenght81 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am 100% black. The back of my hair is currently past shoulder length, but that is due to the fact that I never wanted long hair and I'm scissor happy.. My mom on the other hand *had* beautiful, thick natural nearly bra strap hair (until she decided to cut it like a guy and got a texturizer which looks fab on her); therefore I know I have the potential to grow my hair that long. After my next haircut I plan on growing it out to either APL or Brastrap we'll see. 

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## aloof one (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't respond to the post either, I'm half Nigerian and half American and the American side of my family is black with some Taiwanese from my great-great Grandmother. Oh well.erplexed

I just wanted to say that not all Africans are 4b, and by Africans I do mean Africans. And since most (somewhere around or more than 80%) African Americans have some European ancestry as a result of slavery... its not like they're 100% anything. Hair isn't directly correlated with skin color. There are white folks walking around with hair we could classify as 4b and coarse. There are "mixed" people with nappier hair than those who claim they are 100% black. I don't think its fair to use "race" as a determining factor when clearly a lot of people can be more than half white and still have that kind of hair. Its about genetics. There are black children (and dark ones) walking around with blue eyes because their great-great-great-great grandfater was white and their great grandmomma was half or something. There are white people popping up "nappy" hair who find out they're not 100% white as well. *There is no way to be able to determine someone's hair type based on "race" and there is no way to determine someone's race based on hair type. *Nobody really knows exactly what they are these days, especially when not everyone in Africa is 100% anymore either. So why not just ask if any 4bs with coarse hair have maintained length?* There are plenty, and it isn't impossible.


ETA--- *BTW: I do get where you were going with the thread and no offense seriously to anyone, I just wanted to point the above out. I do get what kind of hair you're talking about, I just thought it woudl be easier to ask if folks had 4b hair, thats all.


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 31, 2008)

Traycee said:


> I agree ....My Grandmother is white but I have 4b hair....so I don't believe that little bit of white helped a sister out!!


 
Preach! My maternal grandfather is a German West Indian (Trini) and my hair is 
4a-z and 1/2. The joke in my family is that I have had the length but definitely not the texture. All my cousins (seven girls) have short 3a-c hair. I have the longest hair in the family. My Mom's hair made her look like a Samoan. Not sure that hair typing will help either.


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 31, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> Contrary to most, I like this thread. IMO, even after being on lhcf for almost a year, I still believe people with diverse pedigrees can grow their hair faster, *because their growth rate is naturally faster than people who mostly have African or Carribean ancestry. *
> 
> Too bad, I can't post. My hair isn't long at all.



not trying to start an argument, but i disagree. people of other races, who may have straight or curly hair are able to *retain* length better because their less kinky the hair is the more the oil can spread evenly down the shaft=less breakage=more length retention.

Growth rate is different for each person not race.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> Yes. Unless you're counting genes from thousands of years ago. Lineage is important in my family and there are those who know our ancestors as far back as 9 or 10 generations. No joke. They are all 100% African--in fact, they are all 100% _Yoruba_ (meaning of my tribe, which is just one of Nigeria's hundreds of tribes). If anyone is fully black, I am and unless there was paternity fraud going on (and with who else would a Yoruba woman surrounded by Yoruba men cheat, anyway, if not a Yoruba man), I am 100% Yoruba.
> 
> 
> > And even then there's no guaruntee because there are *white Africans.*
> ...



 You go!  I'm so proud to have members like you on the board, sonce.  You guys know what the OP meant. She clearly stated it in the very first post!

Plus, I believe that you can be "100% black". Since race is a social construct, in this country at least, you either are black or your not.  Scientifically speaking, I may not be 100% negroid, but I can be still be 100% black. Does that make sense?


----------



## TowsonGirl (Jan 31, 2008)

totally possible i know many ppl like that


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 31, 2008)

Great post, I often wondered about this too when I first got joined, but was afraid the LHCF police would come after me.

My answer won't be of much help to you b/c even though I fit the criteria (100% African, Sierra Leonean), my hair is by no means that long....YET. But since I stumbled on Sonce's fotki and a few others who have wonderfully gorgeous, healthy, long hair, I know that it's possible. Plus my hair is just growing like a weed over here.

OT: Sonce...I just love the way to speak...urrh write. So eloquent!!!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 31, 2008)

secretrose said:


> what up my nigerian sista!  I'm 100% too.  But my hair is not long now   The longest it's been is APL a few yrs ago



50% Nigerian and 50% Liberian here! Two parents from Africa. I have yet to see the day my hair reaches APL. But I have been to Nigeria and have see quite a few women with thick 4b hair that was either BSL and beyond. I just stuck up my nose like " and they say black people can't grow hair and I'm standing right here in the Motherland, where there is an abundance of long haired women".


----------



## janeemat (Jan 31, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> Contrary to most, I like this thread. IMO, even after being on lhcf for almost a year, I still believe people with diverse pedigrees can grow their hair faster, because their growth rate is naturally faster than people who mostly have African or Carribean ancestry.
> 
> Too bad, I can't post. My hair isn't long at all.


 
I can agree with you on this and I do understand what the original poster is saying. I can think back to when I was in school and there were not many little black girls with long hair. Me included. Even in my graduating class, there was ONE girl with mid back length. And yes she was light skinned and my parents said that her mother was half white. The others were around shoulder length. I can remember when I was in school the white girls asking us why our hair looked like that and why it would not grow. It was just not a common thing to see little black girls with APL or mid back. But I do believe that we are now able to achieve longer hair because of our knowledge now. We have access to hair products and means that were not available then. My hair is right at APL now and it's definitely the longest it has ever been. It's all because of this extra proper hair care. And I am all black American. No white genes in my family except for Kunta.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sure i'm not 100% black, but I'm pretty close since I think only my great grandmother was half indian, so that probably has very little effect on my hair. But I did have long hair as a child, and my hair has always been able to grow, so I guess I missed that point.  I'm only apl now, so I don't have long hair as considered by this board, but it is growing.  I think w/ proper hair maintenance and care any type of hair can grow, but I know what the OP means, and I'm  not offended.


----------



## fiasca (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm 100% black  My parents are both from Africa but I was born and live in France.*

 What is your current length?*  APL

*How long has it been that length? * few months 

*What is the longest length you had as a child? *something between APL and BSL
*
as an adult?* past APL

*What do you contribute to your length/retention?* wash my hair twice a week, texlaxing, moisture, stretching relaxers


----------



## TCatt86 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I consider myself %100 black even though technically I'm not, I'm from New Orleans where race mixing was the norm, but just because my great-grandmother is white or whatever it's so far down the line it doesn't show in me.  I digress, I have 4a/b/c hair and when I was younger I had hair that almost touched my but, my hair was at least BSL until middle school when, like most people, I found gel, curled my hair everyday and was a fan of glitter.  In college my hair go to be APL but I cut it once I started transitioning.  I will say that most black Americans are not technically %100 black, but because the mixing of ancestry happened so far back most will consider themselves black.  I know I do, and so does my dad, you try and tell his yellow behind he is not black and you will get it.


----------



## ladylibra (Jan 31, 2008)

Moonxyz said:


> funny that you'll have a 30+ pages thread with people getting offended when they are confused (or secretly flattered) with another ethicity, stating with pride they are mainly black, yet the first pages of your thread are filled with 'we are all mixed' , there is no such thing as really black
> 
> Man you learn something new everyday, apparently i'm mixed
> 
> I think the Op was talking about full black as not having direct 'other' ancestry (parents or grand parents); and sorry, most peopole won't consider you mixed if your great great grand mother on your cousins side was indian



i don't find it flattering when people ASSume that i'm something i'm not just because of how i look.  my Native American ancestry is so far back i don't even think it should really count at all... but to look at me you'd think my one of my parents were actually Cherokee.  so people consider me mixed, and ironically most of my mixed friends are darker-skinned and have more prominent African features than i do. erplexed

i just don't like stereotypes.  i understand the point the OP was trying to get across, and she said she wasn't trying to offend so i didn't take it as offensive.  we're just stating our opinions.


----------



## *5+5 (Jan 31, 2008)

I’m 100% AA and my hair is nappy as f*** yes it grows & I LOVE IT! I feel where the OP is coming from and I commend her on her bravery to pose this question b/c I was pondering the same idea but I knew the police would come after me to Browney3z.  However I can’t respond b/c I just chopped it off  to start over in 08’.  My hair has never been longer than grazing SL so hopefully this thread will hang around and we shall see…


----------



## secretrose (Jan 31, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> 50% Nigerian and 50% Liberian here! Two parents from Africa. I have yet to see the day my hair reaches APL. But I have been to Nigeria and have see quite a few women with thick 4b hair that was either BSL and beyond. I just stuck up my nose like " and they say black people can't grow hair and I'm standing right here in the Motherland, where there is an abundance of long haired women".


 
Yay, more nigerians.  I wonder how many there are on this site.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 31, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> I think this thread is really encouraging, too
> 
> I consider myself to be 100% black but I won't answer out of respect to the OP and her intentions for this thread.
> 
> Great thread, though.


ITA, this is a VERY good thread. I cannot answer either. My father's mother is Hispanic. BUT I do want to say, to look at me and to see my natural hair you would NEVER in a million years think that I am *slightly *mixed Hispanic looking at all. My naps (and I don't mean that in a derogative way) can rival anyone that's 100% Black any day...


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 31, 2008)

*5+5 said:


> I’m 100% AA and my hair is nappy as f*** yes it grows & I LOVE IT! *I feel where the OP is coming from and I commend her on her bravery to pose this question b/c I was pondering the same idea but I knew the police would come after me* to Browney3z. However I can’t respond b/c I just chopped it off to start over in 08’. My hair has never been longer than grazing SL so hopefully this thread will hang around and we shall see…


You know what, I think you can open just about any topic you want on here, I guess it's just the way you word what you're saying. The OP worded this thread very well, it's done tastefully too. It get's to what you want to know, but you're not being ignorant about it.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 31, 2008)

What is your current length?  Brastrap
How long has it been that length? I don't know
What is the longest length you had as a child? I don't know but it was always long
as an adult? Past brastap
What do you contribute to your length/retention? A great regi, and just babying my hair. Q


----------



## sonce (Jan 31, 2008)

secretrose said:


> Yay, more nigerians.  I wonder how many there are on this site.


We're everywhere!


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a great thread, especially for those who have never had long hair in their life such as myself!!

Most of the ladies here on the boards have stated that as a child, their hair was APL, MBL or even waist length, but when they started taking care of their hair themselves, or got a relaxer etc. it broke off and are trying to get back their length.

I've NEVER had long hair, even as a child and that's one of the facts that people will hold over your head proving that it's in a Black persons genetics whether or not they have long hair. Of course it becomes more difficult to believe that your hair will ever get long if most or all of the "non mixed" Black people you see on a daily basis have short hair.

And supposedly, my 3c/4a looser texture hair is supposed to increase my chances of being able to grow my hair long


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> We're everywhere!


I know!!! Ya'll got a daggon mafia up in here!

How can I be down? My step-dad is nigerian....does that count?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> *I'm 100% black. 100% African from Nigeria, to be exact.* By black, I do not mean black by the generous American/One Drop Rule definition. I mean *black*.No admixture whether immediate or distant (and I know all of my ancestors back to six generations ago, with no reason to think that before then (pre-colonialism) any admixture could have occurred). Black enough?
> 
> 21 inches and MBL to WL, depending on which area you pull.
> For the past several months. I've been keeping it at this length with 1/2" cuts monthly.
> ...


  OT...but hey  Sis...Naija in da house....I believe im 100% blk too...I definitely do not consider my hair long but it is the longest it has ever been (CBL)...and No i didnt have long hair as a child...I give myself 2 more yrs tho...nah make it 3(my slow *** growing hair)..and ill be where SONCE is right now


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 31, 2008)

secretrose said:


> what up my nigerian sista! I'm 100% too. But my hair is not long now  The longest it's been is APL a few yrs ago


 hey SIS


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 31, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> *****WARNING: IF YOU ARE EASILY OFFENDED OR DON"T TAKE THE TIME TO READ THROUGH ENTIRE POSTS, PLEASE STOP HERE. THE CONTENT CONTAINED HEREIN WILL PROBABLY BE FOUND OFFENSIVE TO YOU.*****
> 
> Ok, let me first start by saying that this thread is not intended to offend ANYONE! If you are mixed and have long hair, I am by no means discrediting your accomplishments with growing your hair. I just need some personal encouragement from those who are like me!
> 
> ...


Hi!

I'm APL in the back now and I didn't have a piece of hair as a child. Now, I have a real nice head of hair that I base in part on divine intervention and the proper maintence. Now, I will go out on the limb and say that a lot of people on here might not like to actually come and and say that they were pick-headed as a child but to me it is what it is. I will put my hair up against a person who has had long hair for most of their life. Throughout my hair journey, I've come to realize that you get out of your hair what you put into it. Some people are blessed with maintence free hair and some not. I was blessed with the latter. 

I just made APL this month but not real eager to claim it because I want my sides to catch up for the full effect. I'm very confident I will be BSL by the end of this year! The longest my hair was as a child was maybe an inch or two below my ears and upper neck length in the back. So you see I was a rather pick-headed child and adolescent. I think that moisutrizing and oiling my hair has worked miracles for my hair. Nowadays, I tend to keep a very simple regimen and my hair is still progressing as it did with all the complex stuff.

I've been a member of this board since December 2004 and I'm very content with the direction this board has forwarded me so much till I really don't frequent the hair boards as much. With that said, I've tried to keep a detailed account of my journey because I knew there would be someone like yourself hunting for the answers to your question(s). When I first came here, I could never find more than 3-4 people at best with PICS that would proclaim that they were bald headed as a child/adolescent and it deeply disturbed me which I why I decided to keep my album updated to serve as inspiration to people such as yourself. 

Good luck in your hair journey. Btw, my mother is African American and my father is Jamaican.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 31, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



This is confusing to me as well!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 31, 2008)

br0wney3z said:


> Great post, I often wondered about this too when I first got joined, but was afraid the LHCF police would come after me.
> 
> My answer won't be of much help to you b/c even though I fit the criteria (100% African, Sierra Leonean), my hair is by no means that long....YET. But since I stumbled on Sonce's fotki and a few others who have wonderfully gorgeous, healthy, long hair, I know that it's possible. Plus my hair is just growing like a weed over here.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Moonxyz said:


> * funny that you'll have a 30+ pages thread with people getting offended when they are confused (or secretly flattered) with another ethicity, stating with pride they are mainly black, yet the first pages of your thread are filled with 'we are all mixed' , there is no such thing as really black
> 
> Man you learn something new everyday, apparently i'm mixed
> 
> ...



Funny!!!!!!! But true!!!!!!!


----------



## SleepyJean (Jan 31, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> not trying to start an argument, but i disagree. people of other races, who may have straight or curly hair are able to *retain* length better because their less kinky the hair is the more the oil can spread evenly down the shaft=less breakage=more length retention.
> 
> Growth rate is different for each person not race.


 
I didn't think you were starting an argument. I'm not offended that easily. 

You're probably right. I use "grow" and "retain" interchangeably. I never said "retain" before lhcf.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 31, 2008)

Now that I'm all caught up on the posts, I must say  ladies!! You guys are soo encouraging. I really appreciate being able to "let my hair down" here cause let me tell you, I don't believe any of my friends share in my hair care goals. Can you see me trying to explain to them that "tonight is deep conditioning night and no way I'm skipping that, and no, I don't care if it's the premier of Tyler Perry's new play!"


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 31, 2008)

ChanelNo5 said:


> And let the church say Amen! My grandmother is Japanese and that silky hair gene has not shown up in any of the grandkids.  Me and my sister often joke that the average full blooded African-American woman has "better" hair than we do and we're "mixed" .



*OKAY??!

Miss Divine, I am offended by your thread.... but I'm still laughing my arse off at the concept. Go one ahead.... just messin' which ya.

I have 3c/4a hair and all of my parent's, their parents, their parents were bi-racial, white or indian. That **** don't work.*


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 31, 2008)

deleted...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 31, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> *If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.*
> 
> ...


 
 I do think that there are very few people that don't have anyone other than someone Black in their family line. The funny thing about genes is that a genetic trait can be visible for up to 5-7 generations after that person was born (meaning your great, great, great grandmother could have had blue eyes, and you could have them, even though no one in your family has this quality). It's just the way it is. I got what the OP was asking, so I wasn't offended!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Jan 31, 2008)

I really like this thread....lots of good points brought up

I just hope that same amount of support would/ will be given if someone were to start a thread that pertained to mixed, bi-racials, etc and not take it as offensive, or say that they are "actin like" they are better than someone else...


----------



## deola (Jan 31, 2008)

Another Yoruba sistah from Nigeria-the Motherland representing here!
Shout out to my Nigerian sistahs!
OP, this is an insightful and interesting thread.

People life is simple, don't make it complicated. The OP asked pointed-non-confusing questions, therefore I believe there should be more pointed-non-confusing answers and less of the lecture on how the right hair typing should be based on 1A through to 10Z and not race

To answer your questions, my hair is getting there. However it's the healthiest it's ever been cos I'm transitioning to natural. My hair wants to be like Sonce's when it grows up

HHG!


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 31, 2008)

deola said:


> *Another Yoruba sistah from Nigeria-the Motherland representing here!*
> *Shout out to my Nigerian sistahs!*
> OP, this is an insightful and interesting thread.
> 
> ...


 
Everywhere you go you find Nigerians...since ya'll hijacking the thread and all I might as well claim my ancestry too. If my grandfather is 50% Ibo does that make me 12.5%????

I digress though....back to lurking


----------



## sonce (Jan 31, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> OT...but hey  Sis...Naija in da house....I believe im 100% blk too...I definitely do not consider my hair long but it is the longest it has ever been (CBL)...and No i didnt have long hair as a child...I give myself 2 more yrs tho...nah make it 3(my slow *** growing hair)..and ill be where SONCE is right now


Right on! Drink your gaari too. Vitamin G! Gaari and suya can solve all the world's problems.


----------



## sonce (Jan 31, 2008)

deola said:


> Another Yoruba sistah from Nigeria-the Motherland representing here!
> Shout out to my Nigerian sistahs!
> OP, this is an insightful and interesting thread.
> 
> ...


Right on, fellow Yoruba! My hair's not done growing though. One day it'll be long enough for me to beat kids' azzes with my braid. You know Naijas have to tie everything to disciplining kids.


----------



## sonce (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> You go!  I'm so proud to have members like you on the board, sonce.  You guys know what the OP meant. She clearly stated it in the very first post!





br0wney3z said:


> But since I stumbled on Sonce's fotki and a few others who have wonderfully gorgeous, healthy, long hair, I know that it's possible. Plus my hair is just growing like a weed over here.
> 
> OT: Sonce...I just love the way to speak...urrh write. So eloquent!!!





scarcity21 said:


> I 2nd this opinion and i love reading her posts!!!


Thanks for the love, ladies!  You know I lurrrrrrve you guys too. I'm soooo glad my fotki is helpful. The sacrifice of other ladies who documented their hair journeys on their fotkis is how I learned how to take care of my hair, so I'm glad to give back somehow.



kweenameena said:


> I know!!! Ya'll got a daggon mafia up in here!
> 
> How can I be down? My step-dad is nigerian....does that count?


Yea you can be down--I'm claiming you! In fact, I'm claiming errrrrybody on this board until y'all show with clear and convincing evidence (I'm talking affidavits and DNA evidence) on a case by case basis that you're not from my neck of the woods. The slave trade occurred mainly in west Africa, you know.


----------



## sonce (Jan 31, 2008)

PanamasOwn said:


> I really like this thread....lots of good points brought up
> 
> I just hope that same amount of support would/ will be given if someone were to start a thread that pertained to mixed, bi-racials, etc and not take it as offensive, or say that they are "actin like" they are better than someone else...


No, no, that is unacceptable. We don't need no biracials flaunting their good hurr and lightskindedness in our faces.

I don't think anyone would have an issue with that(ha! now you know that was a lie!  Well, whatever, _I _don't have an issue with it.)


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 31, 2008)

PanamasOwn said:


> I really like this thread....lots of good points brought up
> 
> I just hope that same amount of support would/ will be given if someone were to start a thread that pertained to mixed, bi-racials, etc and not take it as offensive, or say that they are "actin like" they are better than someone else...


 
Unfortunately you are correct.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jan 31, 2008)

WHA, WHAAATTTTT...:i'm flauntin my lightskinnededness just cuz u said that! haha!!!  i DID NOT, howver, get the gud hurr to match...until this forum that is   and why u got that sneaky sentence in yellow?!  u tryna call me a high yellow ***** 



sonce said:


> No, no, that is unacceptable. We don't need no biracials flaunting their good hurr and lightskindedness in our faces.
> 
> I don't think anyone would have an issue with that(ha! now you know that was a lie!  Well, whatever, _I _don't have an issue with it.)


----------



## sonce (Jan 31, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> WHA, WHAAATTTTT...:i'm flauntin my lightskinnededness just cuz u said that! haha!!!  i DID NOT, howver, get the gud hurr to match


Paternity fraud! _All_ mixed folks have good hurr. It's how we catch regular black folks trying to perpetrate.  



> ...until this forum that is   and why u got that sneaky sentence in yellow?!  u tryna call me a high yellow *****


Oh you're a fine one to talk typing in black font the way you are! Trying to call me black as tar, hmmm???


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 31, 2008)

Now, see, that's funny!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jan 31, 2008)

black as tar!!!!!!

Haha!!!  Funny that some people actually believe that too.  They need to be directed to the last thread I just started.  Boy that was some jacked up hurr right thrrr lol!!




sonce said:


> Paternity fraud! _All_ mixed folks have good hurr. It's how we catch regular black folks trying to perpetrate.
> 
> 
> Oh you're a fine one to talk typing in black font the way you are! Trying to call me black as tar, hmmm???


----------



## deola (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> Right on, fellow Yoruba! My hair's not done growing though. One day it'll be long enough for me to beat kids' azzes with my braid. You know Naijas have to tie everything to disciplining kids.


 

You got that right!
Thank God for my good skin cos those 'discipline' marks did not remain!
Oh the memories of my daddy's belt across my palms and my mommy's-anything-her-hand-grabs-at-that-moment disciplining tool...........I so not miss!


----------



## jtotheb (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> Plus, I believe that you can be "100% black". *Since race is a social construct*, in this country at least, you either are black or your not.  Scientifically speaking, I may not be 100% negroid, but I can be still be 100% black. Does that make sense?



**steps on soapbox** Race is a social construction! IT'S NOT REAL. **steps off soapbox**


OP- I know where you're coming from. I've never had long hair (partly because I cut it all the time and partly because I didn't know how to care for it). We just want to know its possible for girls who identify with us.


----------



## leleepop (Jan 31, 2008)

I am 100% black w/ long hair.lol


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 31, 2008)

Great thread!!! Took me all day to read this at work (had to keep minimizing ) Anyway I am black and yes I was a bald child! Hair was NEVER past ear length! This board saved my life and I LOVE IT! Now granted I started my hair growth period by going SKIN BALD...I am now the proud owner of neck length naps! MY HAIR AINT NEVA BEEN THIS LONG  So I wanted to celebrate that!!!!


----------



## cocopuff (Jan 31, 2008)

ChocolateSoda said:


> *Is anyone really 100% black?* erplexed
> 
> Unless you were born in Africa of Africans, there's a good chance there's all sorts of races mingling around in your lineage.    And even then there's no guaruntee because there are white Africans.



No. The only person I have known to claim 100% is African (Nigerian)


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 31, 2008)

(SORRY MY POST IS A BIT LONG--CAN'T HELP IT) 

I assume my ancestry is much like most African Americans.....some Caucasian & Native American from waaay back when. I have naturally dense & extremely thirsty 4b/c hair w/ a teeny 3c patch in the back (don't know where that came from---I had no hair there all my life until now & it has grown a completely different texture than the rest-wierd ). But I know I still qualify b/c it's only a teeny section and any peek at my album will surely prove my cNapp staus LOL! moving on.....

My hair never got past ear length as a child. I used to think it was b/c I did not have "good hair" but now I know it was b/c my mother had no clue what to do w/ my hair...she herself had 4a/b hair that never got long either....My hair is by no means long now, but I did the BC to less than an inch (ceasar cut) one 1/2 yeas ago so I have a while to go....I would love to reach Sonce's length (so inspiring!)...

It took me a while to realize that people w/ my texture could actually achieve long lengths...growing up the only ones I saw w/ long hair that had my texture were those who wore locs..... I too had locs for 3 years back in college and my hair grew the longest it has ever been (shoulder length)....Can you believe I had never achieved a ponytail until then?  Sad but true....

After finding hair boards and online photo albums, I realized the keys for retaining length for 4/b-z texture...a similar thread runs through the regimens of most 4b sistas w/ long hair...

Due to the nature of our napps, the many crinkles, coils, twirls, etc, it is VERY fragile & thirsty.... the napps love WATER & HUMECTANTS..... They do not like harsh cleansers either & they do not like to be manipulated much thriving on protective styles.....I consider locs the ultimate protective style b/c there is no detangling ever, so napps are allowed to grow to the toes & beyond regardless of texture...however other protective styles like braids/twists are very effective in helping to retain the length! ...

That does not mean we cannot wear out styles & retain length at the same time, however we will not achieve it as fast...I try to balance it out by wearing braids/twists in the dry cold Winter (my hair despises this weather) and more out styles (no combing --twistsouts or braidouts) in humid weather (my hair soaks up the moisture)....

To be honest, until I came across albums of women like Sonce w/ LONG 4b natural hair, I was doubting something serious that my hair could reach bra strap & beyond (that was not even on my goals list b/c I thought it was ridiculous for me to even fathom it) ....

I was frustrated when I first found the boards b/c I was like "Where are my really nappy sistas at?" I then thought that maybe going natural was not for sistas w/ hair like me but only for those w/ coils popping everywhere or waves galore.....

I did eventually find them but I think finding natural 4b-z sistas w/ long hair is hard--not b/c it's not possible, but I believe that most women w/ our texture don't give their hair a chance b/c they were taught that it would be useless..they get easily frustrated w/ the dry fragile nature of the hair & unfortunately, they may not have access to hair boards where they can learn HOW to maintain healthy natural 4b hair..so as a result they keep doing what they are doing wrong .... 

So for my part I try to educate & encourage those I know w/ my texture and I hope that my healhty hair practices inspire them to believe that it IS possible....

*NappyRina*


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 31, 2008)

I think this was mentioned before but I wanted to add...growth & length retention are two different things....some people grow hair faster/slower than others regardless of texture...but if your regimen does not suit your texture & scalp needs, you will never retain long hair no matter how fast your hair grows!

I envy those whose hair not only sprouts super fast out of their scalp but who manage to retain ALL of it 

*NappyRina*


----------



## aloof one (Jan 31, 2008)

jtotheb said:


> **steps on soapbox** Race is a social construction! IT'S NOT REAL. **steps off soapbox**
> 
> THank you for coming in here and saying that. I tried to explain this concept and it was like people were falling over themselves trying to explain that there was such thing as race. It was a concept that was invented to perpetuate ignorance and division among humans- clearly its working.


----------



## Lioness (Jan 31, 2008)

Anotha Nigerian girl checking in!!!

It's funny because before reading this thread, I considered myself blickity black (London Slang for 'as black as you can get').

My mum and dad are both Nigerian (from different tribes including Yoruba, Calaba, River State and Igbo) however my mum's grandad is Scottish. 

My hair is more wavy than kinky therefore I probably couldn't class myself as 100% black if we are basing it on generational heritage.

 Reading this thread was very encouraging and I commend the OP for taking the time to shout out for those who more than often feel discouraged about their ability to grow REAL long hair, kinks, naps and pepper grains and all!


----------



## divya (Jan 31, 2008)

Not checking in...just being nosy!!!


----------



## aloof one (Jan 31, 2008)

BTW I am Half Nigerian- Yoruba.


----------



## Naemone (Jan 31, 2008)

Sera25 @fotki see first album and second


----------



## Naemone (Jan 31, 2008)

you have to go to nappturality.com to get password but she started out with like 3-4 in of hair after bc (sera25)


----------



## carletta (Jan 31, 2008)

LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE ON THIS BOARD       I'M MORE THAN JUST BLACK.

I'M CAUCASION , INDIAN ( TRIBES: CHEROKEE & BLACKFOOT )

AND I STILL GOT 4a & 4b HAIR


----------



## soso (Jan 31, 2008)

hello ladies,
i have to answer because i always feel that i am a living proof that 100% black can grown long hair....
i am a senegalese women from west africa, with black all around my familly no mix, and during chilhood my hair never grow past shoulder, since 1998 i have decide to grow my hair because i get pregneant and i have lot of hair and i tell to myself i have to keep it so i start to 
strech relaxer: it was a must for me, i was doing 6 month strech at that time and iwas braiding my hair (no hair add) to avoid manipulation
then i discover the forum and i start taking care of my hair very seriously
moisturizing, 12 week sterch relaxer, the phyto 2 relaxer help me a lot my hair love it, and taking vitamine, exersice....no trim just dush....

my sister have neck hair

but it's long, take time and you really need patience

love u ladies i hope i help and please sorry for the bad english i do my best

so


----------



## krissynick (Jan 31, 2008)

i love this post.. i totally agree what the op was trying to say but i also agree that you can not go by racial totally because you can have a mixed light skin girl with really short hair ... .and then a darker skin girl with hair down here back.. now how would you explain that.... so yea u cant say oh cause she light or darker or have longer or shorter hair its strictly raced based cause its not... or even a different texture.... u cant even do that cause there a many mixed women with a more nappy texture and other full black women with a looser texture... so theres no real way to define it is some cases.... i tihnk personally we are all mixed somehow... i doubt you will find one black person who is 100% black.. maybe 98% but not 100% and we must remember that it depends if certain traits are dominant or recessive... that determines what feature we have ...


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 31, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


 
Ditto!!!!!! 

Whateverz...I COMPLTELY understand that race is a social construction...as is gender...as are a whole lot of other things. I also understand what the OP was saying. That being said, when people as me what my ethinicity is...cause some people try to act like their confuzed (LMAO!) I reply Black America (I am the descendant of Black North American slaves.) And my hair is 4a.


----------



## Guapa1 (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> Right on, fellow Yoruba! My hair's not done growing though. One day it'll be long enough for me to beat kids' azzes with my braid. You know Naijas have to tie everything to disciplining kids.



So Nigeria is where most Jamiacans come from then!!


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 31, 2008)

At the OP...I mean...technically you can't even count Carribean Blacks...I mean...some of them are also of Spanish descent...Chinese descent...blah blah blah.


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 31, 2008)

Naemone said:


> Sera25 @fotki see first album and second


 
I was just going say the same thing and she is from Sierra Leone. Her fotki is open at the moment.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a question:  the kids who I grew up seeing with short hair usually had 4a/4b hair. Mostly 4b where the hair was extremely course.  The Black kids who had long hair usually had combos of 3b/4a. 

*Is there anyone who grew up with short hair as a child (as some have stated in this thread), that has 3a/3b type hair?*  From memory, I believe DLewis is an example of someone with 3a/3b hair. If I am wrong, please correct me. I use DLewis simply because she has posted very lovely pics of her hair and I am sure most reading this thread have seen at least one pic to get a sense of what I am talking about when I say 3a/3b hair.

I am also talking about short hair where your mother did not put scissors to your hair as a child. You hair simply "appeared" to only grow to a particular length and no longer, yet you never really put scissors to it.

4b hair...no one immediately comes to mind but I am referring to dense, coarse hair that has no defined wave pattern and tangles like you would not believe.






Soso -- It is not your first language but you did good! Practice makes perfect. Keep practicing! No one is judging you for it.





soso said:


> hello ladies,
> i have to answer because i always feel that i am a living proof that 100% black can grown long hair....
> i am a senegalese women from west africa, with black all around my familly no mix, and during chilhood my hair never grow past shoulder, since 1998 i have decide to grow my hair because i get pregneant and i have lot of hair and i tell to myself i have to keep it so i start to
> strech relaxer: it was a must for me, i was doing 6 month strech at that time and iwas braiding my hair (no hair add) to avoid manipulation
> ...


----------



## SleepyJean (Jan 31, 2008)

sonce said:


> No, no, that is unacceptable. We don't need no biracials flaunting their good hurr and lightskindedness in our faces.
> 
> I don't think anyone would have an issue with that(ha! now you know that was a lie!  Well, whatever, _I _don't have an issue with it.)


 
Yeah...I agree. I really wouldn't mind a thread like that, though. 

I don't think there will be/are many legitimate answers in this thread, which is sad, because it would have definitely been encouraging for me. I always try to find my fellow relaxed 4a/b's with long hair. They're inspiring.

Of course, I didn't read it all the way through, so I could be wrong. Do you realize this thread is 15 pages in counting?!?!?


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 31, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> Yeah...I agree. I really wouldn't mind a thread like that, though.
> 
> I don't think there will be/are many legitimate answers in this thread, which is sad, because it would have definitely been encouraging for me. I always try to find my fellow relaxed 4a/b's with long hair. They're inspiring.
> 
> Of course, I didn't read it all the way through, so I could be wrong. Do you realize this thread is 15 pages in counting?!?!?



Have you seen Isis's fotki. She's a 4b with MBL.


----------



## GrowmeNOW (Jan 31, 2008)

uhm being 100% black has nothing to do with anything.lolerplexed my mom is half hispanic long hair 3b ish, my grandma (balck and native american) has curly (soft) nice long hair. They can abuse mistreat do all they want to their heads and it will grow.  Me, iam left with all of the issues and lack of growth. Ugh so continue sharing the tips because i need them.....my bad i get kinda excited because i should have been born with some easy growing hair.lol


----------



## SleepyJean (Jan 31, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Have you seen Isis's fotki. She's a 4b with MBL.


in case y'all didn't know, I was agreeing with the extremely light yellow writing before. 

Yeah, she's one of my inspirations.  But there doesn't seem to be as many relaxed 4a/b's with long hair. I've had Nape length hair MY WHOLE life. while Natural and relaxed. I think my mom manipulated my hair too much when natural, so it didn't *retain*.  My relaxed hair has been through a lot of drama, so it hasn't retained either. I'm trying to get healthy hair, now, instead of long hair. Sometimes I think I can't do it, though. 

My name will be changed soon, though! It's an understandable issue with some members.   

Sorry about the sob story!


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> At the OP...I mean...technically you can't even count Carribean Blacks...I mean...some of them are also of Spanish descent...Chinese descent...blah blah blah.


 
I meant African American OR Carribean American. Think that got lost in translation...


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

MeWantLongHair said:


> Great thread!!! Took me all day to read this at work (had to keep minimizing ) Anyway I am black and yes I was a bald child! Hair was NEVER past ear length! This board saved my life and I LOVE IT! Now granted I started my hair growth period by going SKIN BALD...I am now the proud owner of neck length naps! MY HAIR AINT NEVA BEEN THIS LONG  So I wanted to celebrate that!!!!


Ima celebrate with you!! Especially since your past what your former longest length was. That's something to celebrate in itself!


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

soso said:


> hello ladies,
> i have to answer because i always feel that i am a living proof that 100% black can grown long hair....
> i am a senegalese women from west africa, with black all around my familly no mix, and during chilhood my hair never grow past shoulder, since 1998 i have decide to grow my hair because i get pregneant and i have lot of hair and i tell to myself i have to keep it so i start to
> strech relaxer: it was a must for me, i was doing 6 month strech at that time and iwas braiding my hair (no hair add) to avoid manipulation
> ...


 
Soso, your hair is GORGEOUS!! And EXACTLY what I was looking for when I started this thread. That is truly inspiring. :waytogo:


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 1, 2008)

^OP I think you have very pretty hair


----------



## loasiaa (Feb 1, 2008)

white/indian grandparents, white/indian mom and tar completion dad. my hair was waist length as a child and I am past bra strap now.  Thick 4a hair and my brother hair is 0a straight with no curl that will grow overnight literally.  Oh daughter hair is 2-3 ish with waves.  But I am 100% black as far as I am concerned.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

loasiaa said:


> white/indian grandparents, white/indian mom and tar completion dad. my hair was waist length as a child and I am past bra strap now. Thick 4a hair and my brother hair is 0a straight with no curl that will grow overnight literally. Oh daughter hair is 2-3 ish with waves. But I am 100% black as far as I am concerned.


 
That's great! Hope you didn't feel like I suggested otherwise.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> ^OP I think you have very pretty hair


 
Awww, thanks Loca!


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok....Because I love you ladies so much, I took some time out to go back over all the posts and pull together those responses from the ladies who answered my question. And so that the intent of this thread will not be lost, I am going to edit my initial question and put them all in there. This way, those of you who were like me and occasionally wondered the same thing (but were afraid to ask! ) will have all the encouragement you need right there on the first page! And you won't have to go spend your boss's time reading through the entire thread to get it! Thanks again to u gals for responding and respecting the thread. Thanks also to the ladies who added their positive input even if you didn't fit my criteria. Your advice and input was VERY much appreciated! 

(If I missed anyone, do let me know so I can add you too!)

EDIT: I wasn't able to fit everything to the initial post so I created two new posts with the responses on page 19. I'll reference it on my original posts to make it easy to locate.


----------



## ImFree27 (Feb 1, 2008)

[yes I think so and I think I am, but I think she means black africans and not white africans]Is anyone really 100% black? erplexed 

Unless you were born in Africa of Africans, there's a good chance there's all sorts of races mingling around in your lineage.  And even then there's no guaruntee because there are white Africans.[/quote]


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> Contrary to most, I like this thread. IMO, even after being on lhcf for almost a year, I still believe people with diverse pedigrees can grow their hair faster, *because their growth rate is naturally faster than people who mostly have African or Carribean ancestry.*
> 
> Too bad, I can't post. My hair isn't long at all.



What do you mean "Caribbean ancestry?" People of African descent, Indian descent, Chinese descent, Syrian descent who? Because there are all of those people in the Caribbean and more...


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> What do you mean "Caribbean ancestry?" People of African descent, Indian descent, Chinese descent, Syrian descent who? Because there are all of those people in the Caribbean and more...


 
Obvisoully (No rudeness intended and spell ) "black" people.


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> I meant African American OR Carribean American. Think that got lost in translation...



There are Caribbean-Americans who are "white"...being Caribbean does not automatically equal African descent.  We are a culture/ethnicity, not limited to one background.


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Obvisoully (No rudeness intended and spell ) "black" people.



That's fine but people should understand the actual people who are being referred to when they say "Caribbean ancestry."


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> There are Caribbean-Americans who are "white"...being Caribbean does not automatically equal African descent. We are a culture/ethnicity, not limited to one background.


 
I understand that....which is why I also added something like "both parents are black and no Asian/Indian/Caucasian grandparents'' in my criteria......remember this pertains to ME and MY background. I can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> That's fine but people should understand the actual people who are being referred to when they say "Caribbean ancestry."


 
Very True, i just wasnt sure if you really didnt understand what she was saying or not, thats the only reason i answered


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> *What is your current length? *Shoulder I believe
> *How long has it been that length? *About 6 months
> *What is the longest length you had as a child? *Hmmm...Just around bottom cheek I would say
> *as an adult? *2 inches above bra strap in the back
> *What do you contribute to your length/retention? *Keeping my hair moisturized/conditioned was mine! Before, I NEVER used to moisturize daily. Ever. It just didn't happen. And I only washed about once every 6 weeks.


 


sonce said:


> I'm 100% black. 100% African from Nigeria, to be exact. By black, I do not mean black by the generous American/One Drop Rule definition. I mean *black*.No admixture whether immediate or distant (and I know all of my ancestors back to six generations ago, with no reason to think that before then (pre-colonialism) any admixture could have occurred). Black enough?
> 
> 21 inches and MBL to WL, depending on which area you pull.
> For the past several months. I've been keeping it at this length with 1/2" cuts monthly.
> ...


 


Valerie said:


> *What is your current length?*
> My hair is collarbone length, but longer in the back.
> *How long has it been that length?*
> About the last six months to a year.
> ...


 


charmtreese said:


> Raised hand!!!
> My hair is not long by this boards standards however its the longest its every been.
> 
> *What is your current length? *Currently Im grazing APL
> ...


 


jevetta said:


> I am a 45 year old 100% African American.
> *What is your current length? Almost APL*
> *How long has it been that length? 2 months*
> *What is the longest length you had as a child? Chin length*
> ...


 


Alli77 said:


> *What is your current length? APL*
> *How long has it been that length? 2 years *
> *What is the longest length you had as a child? Between APL and BSL*
> *as an adult? Between APL and BSL *
> *What do you contribute to your length/retention? Deep treatments, relaxer stretching and Cathy Howse/Growafrolong.com *


 



MissAlyssa said:


> I don't have long hair, but I'll post anyways. I'm Afro-Caribbean. As such I may be mixed with all kinds of things. I've heard of a great great who was white, and a great great great on the other side who was Indian. Going back to 1832 that's all I've found (doing the family tree).





MissAlyssa said:


> *What is your current length?*
> longest layer is between collerbone and armpit length
> *How long has it been that length?*
> a few months i guess
> ...


 
(continued in next post)


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> i'm full african american (or should i say i fit your 'asking criteria')
> I don't have long hair yet, but I will say that my hair is starting to break a record in 10 years.
> 
> *What is your current length?*
> ...


 


nycutiepie said:


> Good Post!
> Caribbean Black family tree
> black momma, black poppa, black grandmama, black grandpoppa and black great grans
> *What is your current length? Relaxed APL/maybe a little longer*
> ...


 


HighlyFavored1 said:


> I am full african-american according to the criteria you have mentioned. I think this post could be really encouraging, especially for lurkers who may still be doubting or thinking this board is full of a certain type of hair.
> 
> *What is your current length?* Inching Past APL
> *How long has it been that length? *It has been inching for a few months now
> ...


 


fiasca said:


> I'm 100% black My parents are both from Africa but I was born and live in France.
> 
> *What is your current length?* APL
> *How long has it been that length? *few months
> ...


 


WhipEffectz1 said:


> Hi!
> I'm APL in the back now and I didn't have a piece of hair as a child. Now, I have a real nice head of hair that I base in part on divine intervention and the proper maintence. Now, I will go out on the limb and say that a lot of people on here might not like to actually come and and say that they were pick-headed as a child but to me it is what it is. I will put my hair up against a person who has had long hair for most of their life. Throughout my hair journey, I've come to realize that you get out of your hair what you put into it. Some people are blessed with maintence free hair and some not. I was blessed with the latter.
> 
> I just made APL this month but not real eager to claim it because I want my sides to catch up for the full effect. I'm very confident I will be BSL by the end of this year! The longest my hair was as a child was maybe an inch or two below my ears and upper neck length in the back. So you see I was a rather pick-headed child and adolescent. I think that moisutrizing and oiling my hair has worked miracles for my hair. Nowadays, I tend to keep a very simple regimen and my hair is still progressing as it did with all the complex stuff.


 


soso said:


> hello ladies,
> i have to answer because i always feel that i am a living proof that 100% black can grown long hair....
> i am a senegalese women from west africa, with black all around my familly no mix, and during chilhood my hair never grow past shoulder, since 1998 i have decide to grow my hair because i get pregneant and i have lot of hair and i tell to myself i have to keep it so i start to
> strech relaxer: it was a must for me, i was doing 6 month strech at that time and iwas braiding my hair (no hair add) to avoid manipulation
> ...


 


Cocoa21 said:


> Hi OP. I am 100% Black. I don't know my hair type b/c currently my hair is relaxed, but I'm sure I am a 4a/b. My mother is AA and my father is Jamaican. It doesn't get any blacker than me. =) As a child my head never grew past my ears at the top, and the back was right at my nape. My mother had two girls but knew nothing about taking care of hair. Her hair has been short all of her life. As a child, my hair grew and fell out constantly, and at one point I had a ring worm (from daycare) and ALL of my hair fell out. When I becme a teen, I began doing my own hair and it grew. I never paid any attention to what I was doing exactly to help my hair grow. I liked to wash it and keep it oiled so if anything, that was/is a staple in caring for my hair.
> 
> *What is your current length? *Shoulder length (relaxed)
> *How long has it been that length? *Not sure. About 3/4 months.
> ...


 


sholly6 said:


> well both of my parents are black, so i think i can put a little input here in this thread.
> 
> *What is your current length? bsl*
> *How long has it been that length? one year*
> ...


 
Thank you again Ladies!!!


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> I understand that....which is why I also added something like "both parents are black and no Asian/Indian/Caucasian grandparents'' in my criteria......remember this pertains to ME and MY background. I can't speak for anyone else.



No prob...your hair is beautiful btw...


----------



## SleepyJean (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> That's fine but people should understand the actual people who are being referred to when they say "Caribbean ancestry."


 
I'm really sorry I offended you. I meant people of African descent in the Carribbean.


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Very True, i just wasnt sure if you really didnt understand what she was saying or not, thats the only reason i answered



Oh ok...that's cool.

...but on another note, how come the mixed thread got locked? That's not fair to those of us who aren't "100% black"...but interesting how one is ok and the other is not.


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> I'm really sorry I offended you. I meant people of African descent in the Carribbean.



No, it's cool...I was just pointing that out because sometimes people don't realize the makeup of the region.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> No prob...your hair is beautiful btw...


 
Thank you divya!


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> Thank you divya!



I am so about to be all in your profile/fokti...hope you have your regimen in there.


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> Oh ok...that's cool.
> 
> ...but on another note, how come the mixed thread got locked? That's not fair to those of us who aren't "100% black"...but interesting how one is ok and the other is not.


 
I was wondering if this one was going to get locked in fairness....

I just think that its easier for people to take pride in having long hair and being "100% black" because everyone, and alot of the black community still say that it isnt possible

Alot of people believe that "mixed" hair is better, so i knew it would be very touchy no matter whats on the inside of the topic


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

Glad you posted all those together Miss


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I was wondering if this one was going to get locked in fairness....
> 
> I just think that its easier for people to take pride in having long hair and being "100% black" because everyone, and alot of the black community still say that it isnt possible
> 
> Alot of people believe that "mixed" hair is better, so i knew it would be very touchy no matter whats on the inside of the topic


 
I haven't read the other one but I would hope not for this one! This thread has been WAAAY more supportive and postive than anything else. I know I'm not the only one who benefited! 

(And I LOVE your siggy pic. Very Cute!)


----------



## Blackbird77 (Feb 1, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> At the OP...I mean...technically you can't even count Carribean Blacks...I mean...some of them are also of Spanish descent...Chinese descent...blah blah blah.


 

I have these very same Caribbean roots. My mother's father is Panamanian and Jamaican. My dad's family is black like the other half of my mom's family (I'm sure slavery brought its share of race mixing like many other black families). He has one sister with waist-length hair and none of his other siblings has/had hair that long. She is 80 years old and still has all that hair (so I'm told).

I had a lot of hair as a child but I couldn't tell you whether it was long or not because I never did the stretch test. It was big and that is all I can say. I have wavy hair for the most part but the front edges are a different story. I have a few strands touching BSL but it still doesn't look that way after I flat iron it. I looks long (especially to other people) but I can't say that it is. I've been trying to get to full BSL since the fall of 2005. I still haven't gotten there yet. It's frustrating and I fully understand the OP's question.


----------



## rosie (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> Thank you again Ladies!!!


 

Not wanting to be left out...again...



rosie said:


> I have some Indian and Chinese in my family about 4 generations back. A couple of my great-great-great-greats were biracial. What does that make me. About 5% non-black. Not enough to count genetically. *I am a black woman with 4b hair*. Don't think there is really any 4a in it. It may be those 30 grey strands that keep popping up in the front of my head, but that's it. And I want to pull those out.
> 
> I struggled on hair boards for years. Back in the mid 90's. Some of these ladies were on then. Long before LHCF was even thought of. It wasn't until 2003 when I went natural the last time, that I realized that my hair grew. If I stopped jumping on everyone's bandwagon and just cared for my hair. Some things I do are old school, some are new age. But I have a regimen that works. About two years ago, I tried some new things and my hair hated it. that is why I have been the same length for 2 years. Now I'm back on track and going for BSL this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I was wondering if this one was going to get locked in fairness....
> 
> I just think that its easier for people to take pride in having long hair and being "100% black" because everyone, and alot of the black community still say that it isnt possible
> 
> Alot of people believe that "mixed" hair is better, so i knew it would be very touchy no matter whats on the inside of the topic



IMO, that's really not fair. In other words, people who are mixed should not be able to discuss our hair because a lot of people believe that mixed hair is better. Yet, it's fine for us to be excluded from 100% black threads too. Maybe that thread could have helped to dispel ideas that mixed hair is better but it would never get the chance because once someone says "mixed," it's like saying a bad word. Certain people jumped all over it without giving it a chance. Further, it's guess it's only about the "black community," even though some of us belong to other communities too. Obviously, when you are mixed, you aren't allowed to discuss your hair but "100% black" people can...


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> IMO, that's really not fair. In other words, people who are mixed should not be able to discuss our hair because a lot of people believe that mixed hair is better. Yet, it's fine for us to be excluded from 100% black threads too. Maybe that thread could have helped to dispel ideas that mixed hair is better but it would never get the chance because once someone says "mixed," it's like saying a bad word. Certain people jumped all over it without giving it a chance. Further, it's guess it's only about the "black community," even though some of us belong to other communities too. Obviously, when you are mixed, you aren't allowed to discuss your hair but "100% black" people can...


 

Oh i dont believe that, i was just saying......I really wanted to see the answers because growing up i always assumed mixed females had no problem growing their hair untill i came to LHCF, i would have really loved to hear firsthand about their (or you guy's) hair strory individually


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> IMO, that's really not fair. In other words, people who are mixed should not be able to discuss our hair because a lot of people believe that mixed hair is better. Yet, it's fine for us to be excluded from 100% black threads too. Maybe that thread could have helped to dispel ideas that mixed hair is better but it would never get the chance because once someone says "mixed," it's like saying a bad word. Certain people jumped all over it without giving it a chance. Further, it's guess it's only about the "black community," even though some of us belong to other communities too. Obviously, when you are mixed, you aren't allowed to discuss your hair but "100% black" people can...


 

I was thinking about this for a second though......


There is no point at all in dividing all of the people on here based on their racial makeup to discuss their hair trouble because we ALL can share the same troubles.....it should be based individually.

Not saying that this thread is "right" or better than the other one, but 100% black people or whatever have faced the most doubt and everyones told them that they couldnt grow their hair long so it seems like a thread to prove it wrong would be acceptable.

Theres been no doubt about mixed women, white, chinese, asian ect. So it seems like a thread based on any other race proving that they could grow their hair would be pointless, because theirs never been any doubt---and we might as well all be proud then

ETA---but the other one wasnt about being mixed with long hair and proud, it was about the opposite and seeing if you dint fit the sterotypes everone beleived in that you had long or "better" hair----but i think people took it the wrong way esp. since it came right after this one like it was intened to start a "war"

And i dont fit in any cetogory either......


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Oh i dont believe that, i was just saying......I really wanted to see the answers because growing up i always assumed mixed females had no problem growing their hair untill i came to LHCF, i would have really loved to hear firsthand about their (or you guy's) hair strory individually



Sorry, I wasn't saying that you believed that, but I just meant generally. Maybe at some point, a thread like that may get started without too much confusion over it...


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Feb 1, 2008)

All of us (women of color, or if I want to one drop, *Black* women) came to LHCF because we have hair issues.  Having mixed ancestry doesnt mean that one will have 3a or 3b hair and having 3a or 3b hair doesnt mean that  one is capable of achieving length with ease.  Just as people said in the mixed thread, which is now deleted, starting a thread based on hair TYPE would have been more productive, for a number of reasons.  This thread has proven what?  I dont know the OP's hair type, but I guaran-damn-tee that every "real black person" that posted in this thread was not a 4z/4b or any other "real black person" hair type.  

All of that said, if people received some sort of encouragement or motivation from this kind of thread- more power to you... I guess.


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> Sorry, I wasn't saying that you believed that, but I just meant generally. Maybe at some point, a thread like that may get started without too much confusion over it...


 

Let me try to make one inclusive to everyone....


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I was thinking about this for a second though......
> 
> 
> There is no point at all in dividing all of the people on here based on their racial makeup to discuss their hair trouble because we ALL can share the same troubles.....it should be based individually.
> ...




I see your point and understand how "100% black" women may feel based on their experiences.  At the same time, no one stopped to even consider Panamaown's comments about how people didn't understand how she's black and Hispanic, and doesn't have a particular hair type/growth (?). I believe she had started getting into perceptions about her hair should be as someone who is mixed. The discussion didn't get a chance to develop because of how people viewed the "mixed" thread. Correct me if I'm wrong but her hair isn't long/very long right now so I believe the thread was certainly not about being mixed with long hair and proud.  People quickly dismissed it as such without really reading more... 

If people thought it was intended to start a "war" then maybe they should think twice.  Those of us who are of mixed parentage/grand-parentage are excluded from discussion in this thread so why is it so bad for someone to start one for us?


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> I see your point and understand how "100% black" women may feel based on their experiences. *At the same time, no one stopped to even consider Panamaown's comments about how people didn't understand how she's black and Hispanic, and doesn't have a particular hair type/growth (?). I believe she had started getting into perceptions about her hair should be as someone who is mixed. The discussion didn't get a chance to develop because of how people viewed the "mixed" thread.* Correct me if I'm wrong but her hair isn't long/very long right now so I believe the thread was certainly not about being mixed with long hair and proud. People quickly dismissed it as such without really reading more...
> 
> If people thought it was intended to start a "war" then maybe they should think twice. *Those of us who are of mixed parentage/grand-parentage are excluded from discussion in this thread so why is it so bad for someone to start one for us?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## SleepyJean (Feb 1, 2008)

divya said:


> Oh ok...that's cool.
> 
> ...but on another note, how come the mixed thread got locked? That's not fair to those of us who aren't "100% black"...but interesting how one is ok and the other is not.


 
I do think that's unfair, but I'm going to stop commenting on this thread. I think I've hijacked it, enough.


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Yeah, thats what i was saying as well/I agree.



At least some of us see it...




shorthairforever said:


> I do think that's unfair, but I'm going to stop commenting on this thread. I think I've hijacked it, enough.



Yea, guess I should too.  

Sorry ladies...carry on!


----------



## poookie (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm not sure how a thread like this would be beneficial.  i understand the OP's idea of wanting encouragement from people similar to her, but nobody's 100% black.  well the majority of people who consider themselves to be black can't say that every single person in their family is 100% black.  my great great grandfather was 100% native american, and i've got a half black / half white grandma somewhere in my ancestry, and some asian 5 or 6 generations back, so i'm definitely excluded from this thread...

i'm not sure if this was said earlier, but i think a better thread would have addressed those who are 4a / 4b with long hair.

but even that wouldn't do much good, either; people from every race have every texture of hair.  there are japanese people with 3b / 3c hair, just like there are black people with natural 3a / 3b / 3c hair.

i guess what i'm trying to get across is that long lengths of hair can be achieved by ANYBODY with ANY texture hair, so don't be discouraged!  but by making a thread pointed specifically at one type of person; especially one that is extremely rare, while excluding everyone else isn't such a good idea.

just my opinion  

although at this point i think a bit of this is going on here


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

poookie said:


> although at this point i think a bit of this is going on here


 
It soooooo is.....

I think I need to repeat this though this will be for the LAST TIME. 

I created this thread to find women similar to me. POINT BLANK AND SIMPLE. Will that exclude some people? OF COURSE! Everyone is not like me! How ridiculous is it, even for political fairness, to assume that everyone in here is going to have the same heritage/background. We don't. Of course this doesn't mean that women who are mixed don't struggle with growing their hair too. I’m sure they do. That's just not the criteria I fall into or what I was looking for in creating this thread. I know _my_ own struggles over the years. I know how _I_ grew up and how _MY_ hair was. I find it quite troublesome that _anyone_ would be offended because I want to find women who are like me. Does that mean someone can’t ask for women who “have long hair and live in Atlanta??” because that’s where they live?  I didn't say "You are 100% AA if"... I said I was looking for those who were 100% AA but if you had x,y,z you're excluded from MY ciriteria. Get it??? I’m not challenging your “blackness”. I HAD to exclude what did not pertain to me. This has nothing to do with stereotypes, so please, LET IT GO! If my mom were mixed, my question would have been no different except I would have included that in my asking criteria. Please don’t turn this into a “black vs. mixed” thread. That has no place here. 

So am I encouraged by a white woman growing 2 feet of hair in a year? NO. Am I encouraged by someone who is Black and whose parents and grandparents are black who grows 2 feet of hair in 4 years? YES! Why? Because she is like me!!!! No matter what other factors contribute to that hair growth, I will ALWAYS be encouraged by someone who's similar to me growing long hair. Period. I know that my locks are cared for and loved-for the past *5* years-, so that goes unspoken. I also know that NO black girl I’ve ever met has ever told me “I mistreat my hair” and it’s long. So for me, I don’t need to ask that. It goes without saying. If you assume otherwise well…you know what they say about ASSume. Though I’m encouraged by any black woman who grows their hair long, there is something extra special when that person is like you. Because you can see yourself in that person-or at least I can. Why did all AA women rejoice when HalleBerry won an oscar? Why are most black people excited at the prospect that Obama may become president? Why do you think people look for their “hair twin” or someone with their “hair type”? So they can be hopeful as well as be encouraged because that person is LIKE THEM. If this thread doesn’t encourage you well….there are a million and one other threads on this forum. I’m sure you can find one to give you the encouragement you need. This ones mine.


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> It soooooo is.....
> 
> I think I need to repeat this though this will be for the LAST TIME.
> 
> ...


 
I understand missdivine.  I'm excluded because, my grandpa was half Indian, I had long hair when I was a child and I have short hair now but I'm not offended.  It's all good.


----------



## Cocoa21 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi OP. I am 100% Black. I don't know my hair type b/c currently my hair is relaxed, but I'm sure I am a 4a/b. My mother is AA and my father is Jamaican. It doesn't get any blacker than me. =)  As a child my head never grew past my ears at the top, and the back was right at my nape. My mother had two girls but knew nothing about taking care of hair. Her hair has been short all of her life. As a child, my hair grew and fell out constantly, and at one point I had a ring worm (from daycare) and ALL of my hair fell out. When I becme a teen, I began doing my own hair and it grew. I never paid any attention to what I was doing exactly to help my hair grow. I liked to wash it and keep it oiled so if anything, that was/is a staple in caring for my hair.

*What is your current length? *Shoulder length (relaxed)
*How long has it been that length? *Not sure. About 3/4 months.
*What is the longest length you had as a child?*
*as an adult?* To my ears. =(
*What do you contribute to your length/retention?* Frequent washing and keeping it moisturized.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 1, 2008)

Read most of this thread.  This is all a little too much for me. 

I am just trying to have healthy, strong, shiny, pretty hair without it being that big of a deal.

This thread is making my head spin   I had to stop on page 9.

Edited to add:

What about this? My niece is black, as we all are (except my mixed son).  She has type 3a/b hair and it is fairly long. She is 100% black but why was she born with hair that normally someone of mixed race would have?  My son is mixed and is hair is much kinkier than hers.  

Anyway her hair is not as long and healthy as it could be because my mom is doing the same stuff to her hair that she did to my 4a/b hair.  My niece has split ends and frizziness that just should not be for such a young child.  Unless someone teaches her now, she is going to end up with short hair.

My point is that there are so many situations and hair types and backgrounds and methods parents used, you cannot really generalize it.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> So am I encouraged by a white woman growing 2 feet of hair in a year? NO. Am I encouraged by someone who is Black and whose parents and grandparents are black who grows 2 feet of hair in 4 years? YES! Why? Because she is like me!!!!




I feel you on this.  I find that I am less interested in progress pics from those that have hair types that are different than mine.  

People like to say that all hair grows at the same rate, blah blah blah.  I don't think that is true.  Even though he is not mixed (all white) my BF's hair grows sooooo fast.  I mean I can cut it and it is back in no time.  Even here at work, I have 2 co-workers one white and one Asian.  Both got short hair cuts. It took them NO TIME to grow their hair back and it was simple and easy for them - no protective styles, pre-poos, growth aids and other things.  

You cannot tell me there is no difference.

Edited to add:
I am mad that this thread has almost 12,000 hits.


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 1, 2008)

MizzEsq said:


> All of us (women of color, or if I want to one drop, *Black* women) came to LHCF because we have hair issues. Having mixed ancestry doesnt mean that one will have 3a or 3b hair and having 3a or 3b hair doesnt mean that one is capable of achieving length with ease. Just as people said in the mixed thread, which is now deleted, starting a thread based on hair TYPE would have been more productive, for a number of reasons. This thread has proven what? I dont know the OP's hair type, but I guaran-damn-tee that every "real black person" that posted in this thread was not a 4z/4b or any other "real black person" hair type.
> 
> All of that said, if people received some sort of encouragement or motivation from this kind of thread- more power to you... I guess.


Basically


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Feb 1, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Read most of this thread. This is all a little too much for me.
> 
> I am just trying to have healthy, strong, shiny, pretty hair without it being that big of a deal.


I was trying to do the same thing and be encouraged at the same time!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 1, 2008)

........................


----------



## _belle (Feb 1, 2008)

*i'm bothered that ya'll tried to turn this into a racial thread. . . ya'll knew what she was trying to say. @ some of ya'll. most if not ALL of ya'll are too old to act so simple*


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 1, 2008)

_belle said:


> *i'm bothered that ya'll tried to turn this into a racial thread. . . ya'll knew what she was trying to say. @ some of ya'll. most if not ALL of ya'll are too old to act some simple*



I did not read most of this thread, but was anyone disrespectful?  I did not see anyone say anything mean - or anyone being "simple". Maybe I need to go back and read more. Skipped over a big chunk of the threads.

But, anytime someone starts a thread with skin color as a theme (let alone in the title), intentional or not, race is going to be discussed. It is what it is.  That is why it is better to just stick with hair types, even though they are pretty general, too.

A thread like, Are there any long haired 4a/b hair types that had short hair as a child, would have turned up far better responses.  Actually threads like that have been created in the past.

But, it is no biggie.  I don't think anyone is really taking offense or being sensitive (at least from my observation)


----------



## _belle (Feb 1, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I did not read most of this thread, but was anyone disrespectful? I did not see anyone say anything mean - or anyone being "simple". Maybe I need to go back and read more. Skipped over a big chunk of the threads.
> 
> But, anytime someone starts a thread with skin color as a theme (let alone in the title), intentional or not, race is going to be discussed. It is what it is. That is why it is better to just stick with hair types, even though they are pretty general, too.
> 
> ...


*you can tell from the last page or so as well as the responses on the first page, WHERE it was headed and WHERE it went. . . 22 pages into the post, the girl is STILL explaining what she meant. it's pretty obvious that everyone jumped down her throat*


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 1, 2008)

_belle said:


> *you can tell from the last page or so as well as the responses on the first page, WHERE it was headed and WHERE it went. . . 22 pages into the post, the girl is STILL explaining what she meant. it's pretty obvious that everyone jumped down her throat*


Please this thread is tame I mean at least it's still there.
Where is the mixed ladies thread?
Maybe I'm blind but I think it went poof.


----------



## _belle (Feb 1, 2008)

ella said:


> Please this thread is tame I mean at least it's still there.
> Where is the mixed ladies thread?
> Maybe I'm blind but I think it went poof.


*I'm a newbie. . . I can't help you with that one. . . "they just jealous baby" *pats your back*, but sike naw, let me stop before someone WAILS on me for that. . .
*

* but if i HAD been around, I would have felt the EXACTLY the same way. . . if no one cared, and REALLY thought it was stupid, they should have STOPPED responding and it would have died on it's own AGES ago. . . like folks don't know how message boards work *


----------



## divya (Feb 1, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> It soooooo is.....
> 
> I think I need to repeat this though this will be for the LAST TIME.
> 
> ...



It's ok girl.  I have no issue with this thread whatsoever...it's cool and I'm loving all the beautiful hair.  It's just messed up that some ladies are permitted to share their experiences and/or get encouragement that they need because they aren't "mixed." But for whatever reason, those of us who are mixed, our thread was bashed and locked. Just noting the difference...

Carry on!


----------



## Sexyred (Feb 1, 2008)

Guapa1 said:


> So Nigeria is where most Jamiacans come from then!!


 
Excuse me....this is so wrong but I can't help but die laughing by the way I am 100% Jamaican.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Feb 1, 2008)

MizzEsq said:


> All of us (women of color, or if I want to one drop, *Black* women) came to LHCF because we have hair issues.  Having mixed ancestry doesnt mean that one will have 3a or 3b hair and having 3a or 3b hair doesnt mean that  one is capable of achieving length with ease.  Just as people said in the mixed thread, which is now deleted, s*tarting a thread based on hair TYPE would have been more productive, for a number of reasons.  *This thread has proven what?  I dont know the OP's hair type, but I guaran-damn-tee that every "real black person" that posted in this thread was not a 4z/4b or any other "real black person" hair type.
> 
> All of that said, if people received some sort of encouragement or motivation from this kind of thread- more power to you... I guess.


 Exactly!

I am biracial and I thought the mixed thread was a mess and this one is too.


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 1, 2008)

See... now I feel really bad... I mean, no, I'm not 100% black.... but stuff like this truly makes me feel... un-unified with other black people. I see your point though as to prove that 100% black women can have long hair... but there are those of us who fall into the one-drop rule and are told that we can never achieve that goal too because we have "black" roots.

But nevertheless, the attempt to find a 100% black person makes me feel "less than black enough" in my own race. This just reminds me how NOT black I am... like I need another reminder that I'm not full-blooded black .


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 1, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> See... now I feel really bad... I mean, no, I'm not 100% black.... but stuff like this truly makes me feel... un-unified with other black people. I see your point though as to prove that 100% black women can have long hair... but there are those of us who fall into the one-drop rule and are told that we can never achieve that goal too because we have "black" roots.
> 
> But nevertheless, the attempt to find a 100% black person makes me feel "less than black enough" in my own race. This just reminds me how NOT black I am... like I need another reminder that I'm not full-blooded black .


 
That's because we are our own worst enemy.


----------



## cubanit (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it me? or did this thread get realllllllllll deep for no reason.
I think her question is harmless. Folks lets get our panties out of a bunch.
If anything she may have been encouraged from some of the responses she got from people who can relate to her.Which is why we are all here. I think sometimes we try real hard to impose our own thoughts and feelings on other people.The girl wasnt asking for "a talking to" She wanted to know who had long hair and was "REAL BLACK"
ummmmmmmm I think its awesome to go back so many generations. We can go back six on my mothers side also. But we aint "real black" unfortunately.We did a whole lot of mingling around


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 2, 2008)

cubanit said:


> Is it me? or did this thread get realllllllllll deep for no reason.
> I think her question is harmless. Folks lets get our panties out of a bunch.
> If anything she may have been encouraged from some of the responses she got from people who can relate to her.Which is why we are all here. I think sometimes we try real hard to impose our own thoughts and feelings on other people.The girl wasnt asking for "a talking to" She wanted to know who had long hair and was "REAL BLACK"
> ummmmmmmm I think its awesome to go back so many generations. We can go back six on my mothers side also. But we aint "real black" unfortunately.We did a whole lot of mingling around


 
We know what she meant. Deep in our hearts, we all knew. 

I mean the girl just wanted some encouragement. If there were more Black American women running around here that had both parents black and the 4 grandparents black and the 8 great-grandparents black, like *most of us* do in this country that are decendents of slaves; *and* they had _longer hair than their neck or shoulders_, then she would had probably never asked the question!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm surprised at how many woman on here is 'mixed' with something.
When on other threads people be ranting on how 'black' they are.

C'mon ppl do we have a double standard here?

Its kinda annoying....(yep I said it)


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 2, 2008)

beaux cheveux said:


> I'm surprised at how many woman on here is 'mixed' with something.
> When on other threads people be ranting on how 'black' they are.
> 
> C'mon ppl do we have a double standard here?
> ...


 
I was thinking the same exact thing. I mean I know we got sistas on here who are biracial or from other countries, I get that.

I mean the OP has some strict requirements, I will say that, but a helluva lot more sistas should had been able to fit those requirements and post. 

I don't believe that most of us are that mixed up


----------



## Sweetheart (Feb 2, 2008)

OP I can totally relate to your question.  Thank  you for posting your question.

Based on your requirements I am fully black but I have ALWAYS had long hair. So that excludes me from answering you questions. 

Once again.... THANK YOU.


----------



## lilamae (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweetheart said:


> OP I can totally relate to your question. Thank you for posting your question.
> 
> Based on your requirements I am fully black but I have ALWAYS had long hair. So that excludes me from answering you questions.
> 
> Once again.... THANK YOU.


 

what she said


seems like some people rush at any chance for drama or controversy 

I totally feel the op for asking this question.


----------



## divya (Feb 3, 2008)

beaux cheveux said:


> I'm surprised at how many woman on here is 'mixed' with something.
> When on other threads people be ranting on how 'black' they are.
> 
> C'mon ppl do we have a double standard here?
> ...



Well guess you're going to have to be annoyed...LOL. There are a good bit of people who don't have 2 black parents or all 4 black grandparents...

Why can't people be grateful for their own heritage? 

We DO have a double standard here.  It's fine people to discuss being 100% black but it's not fine for people to discuss being mixed.  That's why this thread is open and the other (for mixed people) got locked.


----------



## divya (Feb 3, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing. I mean I know we got sistas on here who are biracial or from other countries, I get that.
> 
> I mean the OP has some strict requirements, I will say that, but a helluva lot more sistas should had been able to fit those requirements and post.
> 
> I don't believe that most of us are that mixed up



Well clearly I am not a "sista"...not that I use that terminology to describe myself.    Maybe you "sistas" aren't that mixed, but some of us fall in  another category.


----------



## _belle (Feb 3, 2008)

divya said:


> Well guess you're going to have to be annoyed...LOL. There are a good bit of people who don't have 2 black parents or all 4 black grandparents...
> 
> Why can't people be grateful for their own heritage?
> 
> We DO have a double standard here. It's fine people to discuss being 100% black but it's not fine for people to discuss being mixed. That's why this thread is open and the other (for mixed people) got locked.


*but that's partially because they SAW everyone ranting about how the mixed post was closed. . . so they knew better than to close this one and let it run it's course*


----------



## divya (Feb 3, 2008)

_belle said:


> *but that's partially because they SAW everyone ranting about how the mixed post was closed. . . so they knew better than to close this one and let it run it's course*



No it isn't.  They closed it because it was viewed as controversial.  Why in the world is it fine for "100% black" people to talk about their hair experiences but other people cannot? Please let me know.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 3, 2008)

_belle said:


> *but that's partially because they SAW everyone ranting about how the mixed post was closed. . . so they knew better than to close this one and let it run it's course*


Uhhh, i don't think the mods "knew better" than to do anything.  I don't know why one was closed and one stayed open but I can tell you it's not because "they knew better than to not close this one".  I haven't read this one in its entirety and i didn't read the other one, but maybe the one that got closed had some name calling or started taking a downward spiral whereas this one has been not as negative??????  I really don't know..i'm just surprised this one is still going.


----------



## neonbright (Feb 3, 2008)

As dark as I am, I am not 100% black and all the blacks that I know, I know they are not 100% black no matter how dark, light and kinky, wavy their hair may be.

I have French, English, Native American and Black;  Black is the most in my blood of all but I don't like how being 100% black makes it right to put down others to see if we can grow long hair.  I love everyone on this board not matter what they have in them.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay so I had to put my hand down early in the eliminations....BUT I have experience with the "group" that was left with their hand in the air. 

Here, goes my "muted" 2cents. That I acquired when styling childrens hair for a prolonged period of time. 

1.  Finding the proper moisturizing and styling products. 
2.  Wide tooth combs are your friend.
3.  Reduce hair stressors (elastics, scalp pulling cornrows/briads)
4.  ALWAYS be gentle to your ends. 
5.  When shampooing keep the hair in 6-8 loosly bound ponytails to ensure less tangling. 
6.  Embrace your natual waves or hair density. Find styles that highlight them.
7.  Scarves at night are a must.
6.  Grease is not really your friend; cream conditioners/styling products are!

I had a good friend that could not believe the way her daughter's hair responded when I did it versus when she styled it.   The girls hair was still on point after the after-school program.   She changed her regime and saw more growth within weeks!


----------



## _belle (Feb 3, 2008)

*i don't get EITHER of your logic. . .*
*1) and this WASN'T controversial??? By the end of the first page, people were already addressing her definition of "100% black". . .  then it turned to hinting that she was ignorant or that her post made no sense, and that it's wrong that this one was left alone & the mixed thread was closed. . .so that wasn't the reason.*

*2)name calling is definitely not the only way a post could get negative fast. . . I didn't read the other post, I probably wasn't even around when that one was made. . . you are asking about the turn that this post took, when this post is still available for u to read. they did jump down the girl's throat, so again, that isn't the reason either. as far as them "knowing better", let's not take it so literally. . . maybe they saw the disgust that closing the other thread generated so they wanted to avoid all of that and just let the thread run its course. . . and no need to be suprised, it is still going on because folks are still posting in it, plain and simple. majority of the posts have nothing to do with the topic, more with agreeing/disagreeing/co-signin/etc with something about the words she chose or her definition or why the post is still in existence or what makes someone 100% black or that no one is 100% black. . . etc. ALL of which has been posted before, so if folks have a problem with the post, stop feeding into it, and let it die (which is what I said initially)*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 3, 2008)

_belle said:


> *i don't get EITHER of your logic. . .*
> *1) and this WASN'T controversial??? By the end of the first page, people were already addressing her definition of "100% black". . . then it turned to hinting that she was ignorant or that her post made no sense, and that it's wrong that this one was left alone & the mixed thread was closed. . .so that wasn't the reason.*
> 
> *2)name calling is definitely not the only way a post could get negative fast. . . I didn't read the other post, I probably wasn't even around when that one was made. . . you are asking about the turn that this post took, when this post is still available for u to read. they did jump down the girl's throat, so again, that isn't the reason either. as far as them "knowing better", let's not take it so literally. . . maybe they saw the disgust that closing the other thread generated so they wanted to avoid all of that and just let the thread run its course. . . and no need to be suprised, it is still going on because folks are still posting in it, plain and simple. majority of the posts have nothing to do with the topic, more with agreeing/disagreeing/co-signin/etc with something about the words she chose or her definition or why the post is still in existence or what makes someone 100% black or that no one is 100% black. . . etc. ALL of which has been posted before, so if folks have a problem with the post, stop feeding into it, and let it die (which is what I said initially)*


 
Ok Belle, you are absolutely right.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 3, 2008)

This is getting out of hand. I don't understand something.

Lately, how come all of these threads about hair are turning into divisive race or hair type threads???

What the hell happened to us talking about growing our hair long? Isn't that what this board is about?

I personally don't care who calls themselves "sistas" or who has what in their hair. The board is for Black women who want to grow their hair long, period. It shouldn't be about how much "black" you are or how much "4b" you got in your hair vs. "3c".

I am so tired of this :rant: All hair grows right? So there should be no need for trying to find 4bs that have long hair or posts about how mixed threads got locked. So what??!! I mean the main motivation for this board should be uplifting each other so our hair will grow.

I mean look at it like this, if you are a 4b and your hair grows long, then you will be the shiny example that you have so hope to find! I mean yes, maybe some products may work differently on different hair textures or types. But hair retention is hair retention. 

I know I am not making any sense and probably nobody will agree with me. But it just seems that lately, these past few months, it just seems to be more and more posts and threads that seem to be bringing more decisiveness to the board and not positive thoughts and good hair advice.

I'm just tired of it and I really wish we could get back on the topic of growing healthy, long hair. ffrant:


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Feb 3, 2008)

_belle said:


> *i don't get EITHER of your logic. . .*
> *1) and this WASN'T controversial??? By the end of the first page, people were already addressing her definition of "100% black". . . then it turned to hinting that she was ignorant or that her post made no sense, and that it's wrong that this one was left alone & the mixed thread was closed. . .so that wasn't the reason.*
> 
> *2)name calling is definitely not the only way a post could get negative fast. . . I didn't read the other post, I probably wasn't even around when that one was made. . . you are asking about the turn that this post took, when this post is still available for u to read. they did jump down the girl's throat, so again, that isn't the reason either. as far as them "knowing better", let's not take it so literally. . . maybe they saw the disgust that closing the other thread generated so they wanted to avoid all of that and just let the thread run its course. . . and no need to be suprised, it is still going on because folks are still posting in it, plain and simple. majority of the posts have nothing to do with the topic, more with agreeing/disagreeing/co-signin/etc with something about the words she chose or her definition or why the post is still in existence or what makes someone 100% black or that no one is 100% black. . . etc. ALL of which has been posted before, so if folks have a problem with the post, stop feeding into it, and let it die (which is what I said initially)*


I agree, I honestly don't think people are reading the whole thread cuz if they did they surely would'nt be posting all kinds of non-sense


----------



## divya (Feb 3, 2008)

_belle said:


> *i don't get EITHER of your logic. . .*
> *1) and this WASN'T controversial??? By the end of the first page, people were already addressing her definition of "100% black". . .  then it turned to hinting that she was ignorant or that her post made no sense, and that it's wrong that this one was left alone & the mixed thread was closed. . .so that wasn't the reason.*
> 
> *2)name calling is definitely not the only way a post could get negative fast. . . I didn't read the other post, I probably wasn't even around when that one was made. . . you are asking about the turn that this post took, when this post is still available for u to read. they did jump down the girl's throat, so again, that isn't the reason either. as far as them "knowing better", let's not take it so literally. . . maybe they saw the disgust that closing the other thread generated so they wanted to avoid all of that and just let the thread run its course. . . and no need to be suprised, it is still going on because folks are still posting in it, plain and simple. majority of the posts have nothing to do with the topic, more with agreeing/disagreeing/co-signin/etc with something about the words she chose or her definition or why the post is still in existence or what makes someone 100% black or that no one is 100% black. . . etc. ALL of which has been posted before, so if folks have a problem with the post, stop feeding into it, and let it die (which is what I said initially)*



Clearly this is true...so you are free to believe whatever you please. I will believe whatever I please and state whatever I feel to about it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 3, 2008)

I too agree that people are not reading the WHOLE post or even the ORIGINAL post fully before responding.  Since my lurking days, I have felt that LHCF was an extremely positive forum filled with women determined to: 1)grow their hair past stereotyped lengths  2) learn and practice healthy hair care 3) help each other with experiments as we hypothesized about what would help with hair growth and hair retention & 4) provide support and encouragement to all.

I still think that for the most part that these intentions have not changed.  However, as a group our knowledge of hair care has evolved markedly, and that has left room to explore some of our other issues.  We must take care to post some of these issues in the off topic forum.

I do not think the op's post was offensive in the least, nor do I think it was out of place, nor personally exclusionary.  I think that everyone who took the time to read what she had to say would understand her point was to know if people who were very predominantly black blooded had the capability to grow hair to phenomenal lengths.  There is nothing wrong with that.  Why?  Cuz it's not advertised anywhere, not in magazines, not on televsion; nowhere. Whereas the world in general holds the false stereotype that the less black you are, the better chance you will have of growing and retaining length.  Therefore, the op raises an important and valid question.

The op's post should have provided insight and inspiration, but instead people quickly forgot the op's original point.

Ladies, although we have come a long way in our quest for long hair, there is still more work to do. Let's keep providing positiveness and respect to our posts so that we can truly revolutionize the way our hair is cared for and respected, and so that everyone can attain their hair dreams and goals. 

Luv, 
Reyna

P.S.  I love that the LHCF group IS made up of all kinds of nationalities, ethnicities, and mixtures.  Love and respect yourself first and love & respect _for _others and _from _others will follow.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 3, 2008)

I apologize if anyone is offended by this, but I believe that whoever got offended at this thread is reaching and is way too sensitive. Come on now, how different is the OT than anyone else who started a thread asking a question of natural ladies, relaxed ladies, 3Cs, texlaxed people, etc. Get over yourself, it's not THAT serious. No one can make you feel bad about yourself/heritage without your consent. I'm not 100%, by her the standards that the OP set- and I'm totally fine with that, at the end of the day, I love myself. The OP wanted to know the answer from a specific group of women, what's wrong with that? This thread was taken WAY out of context. Eveything is not for everyone all the time... it's called life people.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 3, 2008)

* I think that everyone who took the time to read what she had to say would understand her point was to know if people who were very predominantly black blooded had the capability to grow hair to phenomenal lengths. There is nothing wrong with that. Why? Cuz it's not advertised anywhere, not in magazines, not on televsion; nowhere. Whereas the world in general holds the false stereotype that the less black you are, the better chance you will have of growing and retaining length. Therefore, the op raises an important and valid question.*

Exactly. Keep in mind that the poster is also American on an American board. So the term _*100% black*_ may have a different meaning for people who are not from the States. 

Like someone can say, "I'm Carib or I'm Jamaican", Black people of African descent in this country can't get that specific. So Black really is our nationality, Black American or African American.

So she knew what she was saying when she said, 100% black. She meant 100% Black American, that's all!


----------



## RODI (Feb 3, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I feel you on this. I find that I am less interested in progress pics from those that have hair types that are different than mine.
> 
> People like to say that all hair grows at the same rate, blah blah blah. I don't think that is true. Even though he is not mixed (all white) my BF's hair grows sooooo fast. I mean I can cut it and it is back in no time. Even here at work, I have 2 co-workers one white and one Asian. Both got short hair cuts. It took them NO TIME to grow their hair back and it was simple and easy for them - no protective styles, pre-poos, growth aids and other things.
> 
> ...


 
Girlllllllll you hit the nail right on its head. Those has always been my sentiments.
I always wondered why caucasin , indian and asian women can grow their hair effortlessy without all the effort we have to put into our. I understand that our hair is differrent and require more effort to be healthy and hence grow and that is why I totally understand the reason for the original post. I too would like to know how people with hair like mines(4b, 4c) grow healthy strong hair.


----------



## Ladyhenri (Feb 3, 2008)

Reyna21 said:


> I too agree that people are not reading the WHOLE post or even the ORIGINAL post fully before responding.  Since my lurking days, I have felt that LHCF was an extremely positive forum filled with women determined to: 1)grow their hair past stereotyped lengths  2) learn and practice healthy hair care 3) help each other with experiments as we hypothesized about what would help with hair growth and hair retention & 4) provide support and encouragement to all.
> 
> I still think that for the most part that these intentions have not changed.  However, as a group our knowledge of hair care has evolved markedly, and that has left room to explore some of our other issues.  We must take care to post some of these issues in the off topic forum.
> 
> ...



Excellent post!!


----------



## Ladyhenri (Feb 3, 2008)

I am 100% black (parents from Nigeria, every other relative also Nigerian).
I think the OP has raised an excellent thread/ topic for discussion. I know where i'm from, people believe you can only have very long hair as a black person if you have some mixed heritage. Hells when i went to Nigeria on holiday in august, i was told that my shoulder length hair must be because i now 'eat the same food as white people' and that "white people's weather must really grow hair cos when you were in Nigeria, your hair was very short"
When i first saw this site and the gorgeous heads of hair here, i thought, no way on earth are they 100% black...no real black woman can have hair like that and i was going to admire and keep it moving...but i saw a member on here with Strong African features that had some swanging nearly APl length hair....that member, of all the tail bone length, BSL length hairs on here, made me join up instantly... she was the one that inspired me. I was totally bug eyed at her hair

Now i shall stop digressing. My hair is about APL now. It needs a trim and a relaxer badly so i wont claim APL just yet. My hair has Never been this length in my life. Its never even been shoulder length before...as a child i had a pony that was as long as half my middle finger and as an adult my hair at its longest was at my butt
(......what?? Bought hair don't classify? Shucks...)
Alrighty then it was longest at chin length as an adult.

Girls pls stop being hard on OP...people that are of 100% black heritage can feel exactly what she's saying and deep down many of you black (mixed or not)sister know exactly what she means too.


----------



## divya (Feb 4, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> I apologize if anyone is offended by this, but I believe that whoever got offended at this thread is reaching and is way too sensitive. Come on now, how different is the OT than anyone else who started a thread asking a question of natural ladies, relaxed ladies, 3Cs, texlaxed people, etc. Get over yourself, it's not THAT serious. No one can make you feel bad about yourself/heritage without your consent. I'm not 100%, by her the standards that the OP set- and I'm totally fine with that, at the end of the day, I love myself. The OP wanted to know the answer from a specific group of women, what's wrong with that? This thread was taken WAY out of context. Eveything is not for everyone all the time... it's called life people.



Who is offended by this thread? The issue is with this thread being fine and other threads for other people not being fine - at least IMO. I agree that some people need to get over themselves.  If there is nothing wrong with a 100% black thread, then there is nothing wrong with a mixed thread either. Love yourself without the mere existence of other people and their experience being a problem.


----------



## divya (Feb 4, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> * I think that everyone who took the time to read what she had to say would understand her point was to know if people who were very predominantly black blooded had the capability to grow hair to phenomenal lengths. There is nothing wrong with that. Why? Cuz it's not advertised anywhere, not in magazines, not on televsion; nowhere. Whereas the world in general holds the false stereotype that the less black you are, the better chance you will have of growing and retaining length. Therefore, the op raises an important and valid question.*
> 
> Exactly. Keep in mind that the poster is also American on an American board. So the term _*100% black*_ may have a different meaning for people who are not from the States.
> 
> ...



That's fine for her to make this thread.  However, that isn't the whole issue. But responding to your comments, I'm an American and on an supposedly American board.  I was born right here in the U.S. to Caribbean parents.  Everyone who is American does not have the same experience either. But either way, I really don't see why that would have much to do with anything. Her post did not specific nationality...


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 4, 2008)

LADI said:


> Girlllllllll you hit the nail right on its head. Those has always been my sentiments.
> I always wondered why caucasin , indian and asian women can grow their hair effortlessy without all the effort we have to put into our. I understand that our hair is differrent and require more effort to be healthy and hence grow and that is why I totally understand the reason for the original post. I too would like to know how people with hair like mines(4b, 4c) grow healthy strong hair.


 
Not only them, but our own Black men! I mean they can do pretty much nothing to their hair but put a braid in it and next thing I know, then got full SL hair that's pushing APL 

Now I like to know why is it that our own brothas can get longer hair than us


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 4, 2008)

divya said:


> That's fine for her to make this thread. However, that isn't the whole issue. But responding to your comments, I'm an American and on an supposedly American board. I was born right here in the U.S. to Caribbean parents. Everyone who is American does not have the same experience either. But either way, I really don't see why that would have much to do with anything. Her post did not specific nationality...


 
Girl will you leave this alone? You the only one that seems really uptight about this.

If you want a mixed thread, then re-start one.


----------



## divya (Feb 4, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Girl will you leave this alone? You the only one that seems really uptight about this.
> 
> If you want a mixed thread, then re-start one.



Why? I feel like addressing it...it's just not about wanting/not wanting a mixed thread, but rather the double standards. It's funny how people will want to ignore certain issues, but then want others to understand and be sensitive to their issues... *smh*


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 4, 2008)

:blowkiss:


----------



## divya (Feb 4, 2008)

ella said:


> :blowkiss:



 

I'm done...just feeling mischievous for awhile there!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 4, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Not only them, but our own Black men! I mean they can do pretty much nothing to their hair but put a braid in it and next thing I know, then got full SL hair that's pushing APL
> 
> Now I like to know why is it that our own brothas can get longer hair than us


 
I don't belong in this thread, but I wanted to answer this question... 

The reason their hair grows is BECAUSE they do next to nothing to their hair and just put it in a braid.

It's called low manipulation  and if all of us did it (that's basically how I take care of my hair) we would all have long and healthy hair.

If people stopped relaxing, coloring, spraying, spritzing, puffing, combing, brushing, pulling, heat styling etc their hair would grow a lot more quickly.


----------



## PinkPeony (Feb 4, 2008)

divya said:


> I'm done...just feeling mischievous for awhile there!


 
Lol huggles are infectious aren't they?

I agree with Flowerhair though I believe lo-mani plus a healthy reggie is key for retaining length and the major difference between our hair and _theirs_


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 4, 2008)

missdivine01 said:


> It soooooo is.....
> 
> I think I need to repeat this though this will be for the LAST TIME.
> 
> ...



Very very very well said OP. I feel what your sayin 100% percent on this and I understood the original question. I am just as curious to know since I FIT THE CRITERIA! (Nigerian and Liberian)


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 4, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> I apologize if anyone is offended by this, but I believe that whoever got offended at this thread is reaching and is way too sensitive. Come on now, how different is the OT than anyone else who started a thread asking a question of natural ladies, relaxed ladies, 3Cs, texlaxed people, etc. Get over yourself, it's not THAT serious. No one can make you feel bad about yourself/heritage without your consent. I'm not 100%, by her the standards that the OP set- and I'm totally fine with that, at the end of the day, I love myself. The OP wanted to know the answer from a specific group of women, what's wrong with that? This thread was taken WAY out of context. Eveything is not for everyone all the time... it's called life people.



said beautifully and I'm madd that til this day, her original question has been rarely answered. I don't have long hair so...


----------



## Isis (Feb 4, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> I don't belong in this thread, but I wanted to answer this question...
> 
> The reason their hair grows is BECAUSE they do next to nothing to their hair and just put it in a braid.
> 
> ...


Very good points.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Feb 4, 2008)

lisana said:


> You may get more responses if you categorized this by hair type instead. So maybe those who are 4a and/or 4b. I also think if you do a search you will find some threads about 4b's with long hair.


And there are a whole lot of threads on here about that.  There is a waist length 4a/4b thread.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 4, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> I don't belong in this thread, but I wanted to answer this question...
> 
> The reason their hair grows is BECAUSE they do next to nothing to their hair and just put it in a braid.
> 
> ...


Is it possible that people with looser hair types retain more length because:
a) their hair is less curly and less fragile by nature than 4a/b hair
b) their hair is "oilier" by nature than 4ab hair? 

Isn't it a fact that the more textured your hair the more fragile it is? (ie less cuticle layers, harder for natural oils to reach down shaft?) Isn't that why white people after two days of not washing their hair gets greasy, LITERALLY. I think we need to keep it real. Our hair is different, point blank, end of story. Its more fragile and much drier, which works against us for retention of growth. Do, I believe that 4ab women can have apl, bsl, wl hair? Of course! Will it be easy . Do i think someone with 3a hair will get there before me? Prally. Is her hair better than mine.

Its unfortunate that this thread has gotten so out of hand. Let's call a spade a spade.Although many of us don;t fit the criteria, myself included, I don't think the OP was trying to undermine anyones "blackness".


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> Is it possible that people with looser hair types retain more length because:
> a) their hair is less curly and less fragile by nature than 4a/b hair
> b) their hair is "oilier" by nature than 4ab hair?
> 
> ...


 
 
i agree! its clear folks are very prideful of their heritage, but i also think that same pride got in the way in this thread and allowed people to misconstrue the intentions of the OP's initial question.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 4, 2008)

divya said:


> Who is offended by this thread? The issue is with this thread being fine and other threads for other people not being fine - at least IMO. I agree that some people need to get over themselves. If there is nothing wrong with a 100% black thread, then there is nothing wrong with a mixed thread either. Love yourself without the mere existence of other people and their experience being a problem.


You missed my point. I never addressed the fact that other threads got shut down, I was not a witness to that- maybe I haven't been here long enough or just didn't go into that thread. However, I did see posts from people, within this thread, that are expressing that they are offended. There is no reason to be offended. This is a VERY good thread. I applaud the OP for being bold enough to post such a thread because she shouldn't have to think twice about posting a question to people who are like her for fear of backlash from those who are not like her. She's not personally attacking anyone.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 4, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> said beautifully and *I'm madd that til this day, her original question has been rarely answered*. I don't have long hair so...


I know right!! Now if this was a thread asking 4A and 4Bs a question, the questions would have been answered and this thread would be like 9 pages back by now and not STILL on the front page of the threads. This should not be such a hot topic.


----------



## divya (Feb 4, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> You missed my point. I never addressed the fact that other threads got shut down, I was not a witness to that- maybe I haven't been here long enough or just didn't go into that thread. However, I did see posts from people, within this thread, that are expressing that they are offended. There is no reason to be offended. This is a VERY good thread. I applaud the OP for being bold enough to post such a thread because she shouldn't have to think twice about posting a question to people who are like her for fear of backlash from those who are not like her. She's not personally attacking anyone.



Who has an issue with the OP or this thread itself?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 4, 2008)

The way I see this thread IMO:

1. The OP had a legitimate reason to ask this question although I don't agree with everything used to classify.

2. It seems some mixed women have come in the thread and complained that the thread makes them feel like mixed women??

 Although most agree that only a small minority of this website are 100% Black there is a reason why the OP IMO had to use that description. This thread says more about the US classification system more than anything, I know for fact if this was posted on a UK board no one would have a problem. There wouldnt even need to be a description of what the OP meant.
 Anyways, I think if people who thought the thread was only there to divide sat back and let the "100%" Black women with long ass hair feel ok to answer the myth would be dispelled, as it is looking at the lack of real responses its not really debunking it.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 4, 2008)

divya said:


> Who has an issue with the OP or this thread itself?


If you wish to go back and real all 7 pages of this thread to find out who said that they felt like this thread makes them feel bad and stuff like that, be my guest. I'm not reading through all those pages to give you names though, sorry


----------



## *5+5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Some suggest she should have posed the question of 4a/4b hair instead of 100% black.  So is it inferred that if you are 100% black you have either 4a/4b hair? Furthermore, if the OP would have replied in the 4a/4b thread how many of you ladies are “100% black” would that had been ok?  I thought the argument was one’s blackness had no bearing on hair type? Conpuzzling..


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 4, 2008)

My hair is 4a/b and when I take my braids out in May I'll let you guys know.  Before the braids my hair was on my collarbone, I don't know if you guys would consider that long but it's average.  I guess long would be armpit length and below.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 4, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> Is it possible that people with looser hair types retain more length because:
> a) their hair is less curly and less fragile by nature than 4a/b hair
> b) their hair is "oilier" by nature than 4ab hair?
> 
> ...


 
I wasn't talking about hair types 
I was just answering a question about why men's hair grow better than many women's hair...
sorry if you thought it was something else


----------



## jade998 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is strictly for the OP, beacuse I understand where she was coming from. 

I am African (Nigerian) and I never had long hair ever! period. Never thought I could. All my family is Nigerian, (The town I am from encourage Nigerians to marry Nigerians so there isn't any interracial coupling in my family.) I started learning how to take care, I went natural first and I am now texlaxed. There was a lot of unlearning I had to do in terms of how I take care of my hair - I am now hoping to reach BSL this year and then onwards. 

PM if you need any support, I am also learning to take care of my hair too

What is your current length? About APL
How long has it been that length? Since december 2007
What is the longest length you had as a child? between ear and neck, the back was always broken
as an adult? APL and growing hopefully
What do you contribute to your length/retention? Firstly going natural for 2.5 yrs allowed me to take care of my hair without worring about chemicals, I am now texlaxed, but I switched form using super to mild, deep conditioning everyweek, bunning when I can, Moisturiing daily, using a spritz daily, not using products with alcohol, limiting heat and prayer.

HTH

We as women of color (can I use that word???) will always have different hertage within us, that is how the world is made and that is what makes us unique. If you don't apply to her criteria, just keep it moving (sorry) but people always feel that they have to defend the 10%/20%/50% in them. It did not have to get this serious. Me being African and growing my hair will always be more of an inspiration for someone like me (African). It doesn't even have to be a hertiage thing i.e genes, it could be that in Africa espcially west africa, people grow up hearing that your hair will not grow (culture).


----------



## br0wney3z (Feb 4, 2008)

Reyna21 said:


> I too agree that people are not reading the WHOLE post or even the ORIGINAL post fully before responding. Since my lurking days, I have felt that LHCF was an extremely positive forum filled with women determined to: 1)grow their hair past stereotyped lengths 2) learn and practice healthy hair care 3) help each other with experiments as we hypothesized about what would help with hair growth and hair retention & 4) provide support and encouragement to all.
> 
> I still think that for the most part that these intentions have not changed. However, as a group our knowledge of hair care has evolved markedly, and that has left room to explore some of our other issues. We must take care to post some of these issues in the off topic forum.
> 
> ...


 

Exactly what she said.  Don't get me wrong, I can see how those who were 'excluded' would have the reactions and feelings they did, but her point I believe was not to make anyone feel left out.  To me I saw this post almost as a hair type kind of issue.  I have patches of 3 something in my hair, but you aren't going to find me posting in a thread about how to care for 3 type hair cuz the majority of it is 4.  The girl was just trying to find ppl of similar background to HER. There is no need for this thread to have gotten this deep


----------



## br0wney3z (Feb 4, 2008)

divya said:


> That's fine for her to make this thread. However, that isn't the whole issue.


 

Really though, it was the issue.  This thread has morphed into something that it shouldn't have.  I don't understand why the other thread was shut down and this one left either, but that's a question for the mods and not this thread.


----------



## gmw (Feb 4, 2008)

soso said:


> hello ladies,
> i have to answer because i always feel that i am a living proof that 100% black can grown long hair....
> i am a senegalese women from west africa, with black all around my familly no mix, and during chilhood my hair never grow past shoulder, since 1998 i have decide to grow my hair because i get pregneant and i have lot of hair and i tell to myself i have to keep it so i start to
> strech relaxer: it was a must for me, i was doing 6 month strech at that time and iwas braiding my hair (no hair add) to avoid manipulation
> ...


 
Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 4, 2008)

br0wney3z said:


> Really though, it was the issue. This thread has morphed into something that it shouldn't have. I don't understand why the other thread was shut down and this one left either, but that's a question for the mods and not this thread.


 I just wanna say  Thank ya!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 4, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> I wasn't talking about hair types
> I was just answering a question about why men's hair grow better than many women's hair...
> sorry if you thought it was something else


 np. I wasn't just responding to you. I was responding to all the in-fighting in the whole thread  as a whole, but ur quote kinda summed up the questions i was trying to respond to even though u were talking about men. Many believe there is some magic formula. Others think that x hair type is liquid gold. I was just trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 4, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> np. I wasn't just responding to you. I was responding to all the in-fighting in the whole thread as a whole, but ur quote kinda summed up the questions i was trying to respond to even though u were talking about men. Many believe there is some magic formula. Others think that x hair type is liquid gold. I was just trying to make sense of it all.


 
OK, I understand  
I haven't read the whole thread :blush3: 
Maybe it's better to leave some threads un-read LOL


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Divya, I feel you. i'm still pretty confused tho: what is 100% black? What if your parents are biracial, would you still qualify?
*


----------



## jade998 (Feb 4, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> You missed my point. I never addressed the fact that other threads got shut down, I was not a witness to that- maybe I haven't been here long enough or just didn't go into that thread. However, I did see posts from people, within this thread, that are expressing that they are offended. There is no reason to be offended. This is a VERY good thread. *I applaud the OP for being bold enough to post such a thread because she shouldn't have to think twice about posting a question to people who are like her for fear of backlash from those who are not like her. She's not personally attacking anyone.*




AMEN!! I completely agree


----------



## sholly6 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi your thread made me lol . well both of my parents are black, so i think i can put a little input here  in this thread.

*What is your current length? bsl

* *How long has it been that length? one year

* *What is the longest length you had as a child? 
**as an adult? i have always had short hair as a child.  and the back of my hair never grew (had to wear plaits) until middle school. maybe ear length, is there such a length

* *What do you contribute to your length/retention.  signing up for long hair car forums, paying attention to what my hair needs, and baggy my ends with moisturizer and carrot oil.

never give up hope, you'll meet your goal *


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 4, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> I don't belong in this thread, but I wanted to answer this question...
> 
> The reason their hair grows is BECAUSE they do next to nothing to their hair and just put it in a braid.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah this is true! But the standard of beauty is different for men than for women.

They can have "Lenny Kravitz" hair. But we better have our hair on point


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 4, 2008)

divya said:


> Why? I feel like addressing it...it's just not about wanting/not wanting a mixed thread, but rather the double standards. It's funny how people will want to ignore certain issues, but then want others to understand and be sensitive to their issues... *smh*


 
I'm not being sensitive to any one's issue in particular. But if you want to really see if their is a double-standard, then re-start the mixed thread. Or start another mixed thread. If that thread is closed down, then maybe there is a double-standard.

However, I am always of the opinion that if a thread upsets you or if you can't answer the question of the thread or you don't like what's being said in a thread, then leave the thread! Or don't respond. It's takes less of the negative energy out of the thread.

Same with the Mixed thread, if it's started up again. If you are offended by the mixed thread, then don't go in the thread! Simple to me


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 4, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I'm not being sensitive to any one's issue in particular. But if you want to really see if their is a double-standard, then re-start the mixed thread. Or start another mixed thread. If that thread is closed down, then maybe there is a double-standard.
> 
> However, I am always of the opinion that if a thread upsets you or if you can't answer the question of the thread or you don't like what's being said in a thread, then leave the thread! Or don't respond. It's takes less of the negative energy out of the thread.
> 
> Same with the Mixed thread, if it's started up again. If you are offended by the mixed thread, then don't go in the thread! Simple to me



*You'd have to be here a while to understand. I already wrote in the other thread and don't feel like repeating the answers, so I won't answer the question, but I feel you Divya. And, we've had a million threads like this already, so that's why I don't feel like putting in answers. carry on.*


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 4, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *You'd have to be here a while to understand. I already wrote in the other thread and don't feel like repeating the answers, so I won't answer the question, but I feel you Divya. And, we've had a million threads like this already, so that's why I don't feel like putting in answers. carry on.*


 
I've been here 5 years! I have just recently paid my $5 and started to post. But I know how things run here.

There are lots of lurkers who have been here for a long time. Don't assume you know how long someone has been here based on their post count!


----------



## atlien (Feb 4, 2008)

The kind of responses this thread got is just ridiculous. All you had to do was answer the OP's question and move on.........It's obvious she was reaching for some answers, or someone she could relate to..........Gosh, this is why I be on lurk mode.


----------



## AfroKink (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought this thread was going to be a place to find tips and advice from people who are like me.  I didn't have LHCF standard long hair as a child, both my parents and their parents are black, and I have the hair texture people pay money not to have.  It's nice to chat with people who have a similar lived experience.  Unfortunately this thread has been derailed by hostility, and it's sad .  Neither the OP nor this thread shut down that other one.  If you want to know why a thread was locked/removed, PM a mod.  It has nothing to do with the discussion here and it is well off topic.  I don't understand why people would purposely try to block our conversation from happening.  Great thread gone bad. Thanks.

Lys


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not sure why this is such a big deal. If you feel you meet the criteria to answer a thread, then post, if not, then don't post and if you feel you meet the criteria, answer the questions asked. There is no reason to feel excluded if you feel you don't meet the criteria to post. If there was a thread entitled "Question for those with 4a/4b WL hair" and you had 3a APL hair, would you post and would you feel excluded?erplexed


----------



## divya (Feb 5, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I'm not being sensitive to any one's issue in particular. But if you want to really see if their is a double-standard, then re-start the mixed thread. Or start another mixed thread. *If that thread is closed down, then maybe there is a double-standard.*
> 
> However, I am always of the opinion that if a thread upsets you or if you can't answer the question of the thread or you don't like what's being said in a thread, then leave the thread! Or don't respond. It's takes less of the negative energy out of the thread.
> 
> Same with the Mixed thread, if it's started up again. If you are offended by the mixed thread, then don't go in the thread! Simple to me



 Honestly, I'm getting a little kick out of this. Who's upset or offended?  I don't have an issue with the threads. I'm just discussing the difference in treatment.  Not sure how that so hard to comprehend...

As for the bolded, been there, done that.

Now let's see how many more times I have to respond and make the same points.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Feb 5, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> I apologize if anyone is offended by this, but I believe that whoever got offended at this thread is reaching and is way too sensitive. Come on now, how different is the OT than anyone else who started a thread asking a question of natural ladies, relaxed ladies, 3Cs, texlaxed people, etc. Get over yourself, it's not THAT serious. No one can make you feel bad about yourself/heritage without your consent. I'm not 100%, by her the standards that the OP set- and I'm totally fine with that, at the end of the day, I love myself. The OP wanted to know the answer from a specific group of women, what's wrong with that? This thread was taken WAY out of context. Eveything is not for everyone all the time... it's called life people.


 
:thatsall:


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Feb 5, 2008)

divya said:


> Honestly, I'm getting a little kick out of this. *Who's upset or offended? I don't have an issue with the threads.* I'm just discussing the difference in treatment. Not sure how that so hard to comprehend...
> 
> As for the bolded, been there, done that.
> 
> Now let's see how many more times I have to respond and make the same points.


 
You may not have been offended, but others obviously were.  Do you agree with this statement? lol


----------



## Lilakoi’s_Sister (Feb 5, 2008)

i just wanted to thank the op for starting this thread.  it has been a great source of encouragement for me especially lately because my hair has not been looking the best.  i was ready to give up yesterday and go and get me a weave or some braids and just call it a day.  just weave it up and stuff and don't worry about growing my own hair.  this thread reinforces my original belief that i can grow my own hair long.  now i just have to be patient.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 5, 2008)

divya said:


> Honestly, I'm getting a little kick out of this. Who's upset or offended? I don't have an issue with the threads. I'm just discussing the difference in treatment. Not sure how that so hard to comprehend...
> 
> As for the bolded, been there, done that.
> 
> Now let's see how many more times I have to respond and make the same points.


 
Well you don't have to respond at all.

And if you want to, you sure don't have to quote my posts. Post away but kindly leave my posts out of it.


----------



## divya (Feb 6, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Well you don't have to respond at all.
> 
> And if you want to, you sure don't have to quote my posts. Post away but kindly leave my posts out of it.



  I'll do what I please! If you don't want your posts quoted then you shouldn't be on a forum.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 6, 2008)

i like this thread. i'll be back later to read some more.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 18, 2008)

I will read through this thread and have more to say. I haven't seen the rest of the posts!


----------



## nijilah (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish!  I always wanted to have caramel skin with long jet black wavy or curly hair.  I didn't get that.  Then when I was pregnant and they said that I was having a girl, I wanted her to have chocolate skin with long jet black wavy or curly hair.  I didn't get that.   Oh well you get what you get.


----------



## writtenthought (Feb 18, 2008)

I am so dissapointed by the negative response to this thread. I feel you Sister and respect your question. I hope you get more positive post.


----------



## bellebebe (Feb 18, 2008)

well damn lol. I guess that leaves me out.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm 100 percent African American with type 4 a/b hair.  I know it's hard for some to believe that those of us with type 4a/b hair cannot reach our hair goals.  My intent was never to grow my hair long; I was totally ignorant about hair care; even though I was doing some things right, but I wasn't aware of it. erplexed

It was to keep my hair healthy and keep my stylist from constantly complaining about my ends--which he was doing off and on for three years.  He would recommend products for me to use--to no avail;  then he would reluctantly cut my ends.  He or I never thought that I would have hair close to my navel or waist, because its extremely kinky and fragile when its wet.  In fact, he would jokingly remind me how nappy it gets right down to the ends (as if I have the worse hair in the world).  Maybe in his eyes I do. 

I get it washed, deep conditioned, pressed and curled once every two weeks.  Less manipulation, using super-moisture rich products, and keeping the hair oiled and keeping the ends up and out of the air is the solution.  It depends on what you put on your hair and how its handled.  I'm living proof that this is possible, even though I don’t oil my hair daily like I should. 

If you don't believe me, check out my photos.  They are posted at www.hairoil.com, and my hair is even longer than the last picture displayed--which was taken in 2002.  Click on the "Testimonial" and "Before and After" tabs.  I'm Barbara from Beverly Hills.


----------



## DayStar (Feb 18, 2008)

*i dont know if i commented in this thread but i have more african features than anything....except my hair.

What is your current length?

*scratching APL

*How long has it been that length?

*just got here *

What is the longest length you had as a child?

*maybe shoulder 

*as an adult?

*my current APL

*What do you contribute to your length/retention?
*
Hair knowledge. moisture, treating my hair like silk. Talking time to pamper my hair.


----------



## nappity (Feb 18, 2008)

No I am not genetically 100% black- but to look at me you couldn't tell which is why I refer to myself as black and blacker.
OP my hair is majority 4b and its long and thick.
The bun in my avatar is 100 % my hair and the twist out in my siggy is 100% mine. 
What makes our hair 4 type is the shrinkage we encounter when our hair gets wet.  So that qualifies me as having 100% black peoples hair.
So if my fotki can give you assistance and inspiration and hope use it.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Reyna21 said:


> Well, I do not fit in your category personally , BUT, I too want to know this. As a teacher in a poor area small bilingual/monolingual elementary school, *I can honestly say that NONE of the AfrAM kids have long hair. In fact ALL of them have chewed up, broken--past broken really--damaged teenie weenie ponytails smaller than by baby finger. It is SO devastatingly heartbreaking esp cuz I'm looking at them among the super long ponytails of the 'other' kids. I would LOVE for them to know beyond the shadow of a doubt, that they too can have the ponytail of their dreams. *Why? One: I love kids and I like see everyone living to their fullest potential. Two: Becuz although I don't fit in your category, I do fit in the sense that my hair is different from everyone else in my family, and I feel it necessary to prove that I can grow my hair to phenomenal lengths. I know EXACTLY how you feel so I too hope you get a lot of positive responses.
> 
> The only problem is that many are not 100% negro, but hopefully the 8o% and more will understand what you mean and post. I think you have raised an important point, and I personally would like every hair type reach her goal length. BTW, althouh I believe genetics has some to do with speed of hair growth, final length, and in some sense the ease of doing it, I still think that everyone on earth can reach at LEAST brastrap.




I agree with the quote in bold.    But I believe that this is probably more so due to education levels and the education level of their parents/mothers more so than anything.  When I say "education" I mean how much their mothers know about caring for black hair, especially if their hair is relaxed.  

If your mom doesn't know much about hair, then how will their kids know how to take care of their own hair?  

I too sometimes see people's hair that is broken off and looks really thin and life-less, but more so this is because they don't know how to really care for their hair.  When I did'nt know much about caring for my own relaxed hair, my hair never really grew past my neck or grazing my shoulder.  It wasn't because my hair didn't have the POTENTIAL to grow longer though.


----------



## naijalonghairlover (Jan 10, 2009)

sonce said:


> I'm 100% black. 100% African from Nigeria, to be exact. By black, I do not mean black by the generous American/One Drop Rule definition. I mean *black*.No admixture whether immediate or distant (and I know all of my ancestors back to six generations ago, with no reason to think that before then (pre-colonialism) any admixture could have occurred). Black enough?
> 
> 21 inches and MBL to WL, depending on which area you pull.
> For the past several months. I've been keeping it at this length with 1/2" cuts monthly.
> ...



I'm new to the forum and it's probably a little late to reply, but I find that we have a lot of things in common - we're both Nigerian, my hair has never grown past neck length either, and I was thought to have the worst hair out of all my sisters. For most of my life, I wore relaxed hair with horrible split ends and a raggedy look. I finally went for weaves when I was old enough to. 

I attempted to go natural two years ago, and I did notice my TWA was much healthier than its relaxed version. It was short too, but surprisingly easier to manage, soft and shinier with minimal care (I cowashed, deep conditioned daily and picked, rather than combed,moisturized - nothing too extensive). Pressure from friends made me go back to relaxing again, and my hair became the unhealthy mess it was. Now, more resolved than ever, I BCed my hair weeks ago and am starting all over again. I know that my hair isn't just made for relaxers and is better off now, but I'm not sure if it will be as long as yours. If you haven't done so already, would you care to discuss your regimen?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 10, 2009)

naijalonghairlover said:


> I'm new to the forum and it's probably a little late to reply, but I find that we have a lot of things in common - we're both Nigerian, my hair has never grown past neck length either, and I was thought to have the worst hair out of all my sisters. For most of my life, I wore relaxed hair with horrible split ends and a raggedy look. I finally went for weaves when I was old enough to.
> 
> I attempted to go natural two years ago, and I did notice my TWA was much healthier than its relaxed version. It was short too, but surprisingly easier to manage, soft and shinier with minimal care (I cowashed, deep conditioned daily and picked, rather than combed,moisturized - nothing too extensive). Pressure from friends made me go back to relaxing again, and my hair became the unhealthy mess it was. Now, more resolved than ever, I BCed my hair weeks ago and am starting all over again. I know that my hair isn't just made for relaxers and is better off now, but I'm not sure if it will be as long as yours. If you haven't done so already, would you care to discuss your regimen?


 Welcome to LHCF! Very good comment also


----------



## Nonie (Jan 10, 2009)

When I came to this thread I was hoping there was a definition of "long hair" coz I consider my not-yet-APL hair long since it's a length I only dreamed off as a child. I am 100% black

What is your current length?

*Whatever this length is. My hair is about the same length all around so whatever this is, imagine it the same length at the crown, sides, etc. So it doesn't fall to the same level all round but it is the same length from base to tips...if that makes sense.*

How long has it been that length?

*I don't measure my hair or do progress shots, and don't think my hair grows fast, so since that pic was taken in June 2008, I guess my hair is not very different from how it was then. I can tell you it wasn't like that in February 2007 when I got my BC. It was here. Prior to the BC, I might've been where I am now or slightly shorter. But that was from growing my hair in braids after damaging it with heat. So if your question is whether this is my normal length, the answer is no or I wouldn't be so stoked about it.  *

What is the longest length you had as a child?

*5-6 inches. That was when my mom cared for my hair as a child and when I got a jheri curl.*

...as an adult?*

The hair I have now I believe is the longest it's ever been for me as an adult.*

What do you contribute to your length/retention?

*Low manipulation and better knowledge of my hair and how to handle it. *


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 10, 2009)

What is your current length? *Armpit length.*
How long has it been that length? *This is recent ..  Pretty much since Late 08. Still growing.*
What is the longest length you had as a child? *I doubt it even hit neck.*
as an adult? *I'm still a teen .. so armpit.*
What do you contribute to your length/retention? *LHCF. Protective styling. Importance of Deep Conditioning. No trimming.*


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm 100% black And hope to one day be able to contribute to this thread, right now my hair length is unstretched CL. (I'm a 4a/b natural)


----------



## naijalonghairlover (Jan 10, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Welcome to LHCF! Very good comment also



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PGirl (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not "all black" I guess but my 4a (maybe some 4b) hair sure makes me think I am!  It's thin but dense and this fro grows at a nice pace...

People confused my ethnicity all the time but figure it out when they look closely at my hair.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 10, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> I'm 100% black And hope to one day be able to contribute to this thread, right now my hair length is unstretched CL. (I'm a 4a/b natural)



Same here.   I'm just saving my spot here so I can post about it once I reach APL.


----------



## Ariana4000 (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, one of my grandma's is mixed.  And believe me, I didn't get that hair gene.  My hair is like buckwheat.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 10, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> Same here.  I'm just saving my spot here so I can post about it once I reach APL.


 
We'll get there girl


----------



## princetongal20 (Jan 10, 2009)

::looks at how many pages this thread has::.....*gulps*

::looks at how many people are making valuable input as opposed to arguing about what is/isn't black::......


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't consider my hair to be that long yet, but here goes:

*What is your current length?* _ *APL*_
*How long has it been that length?*_ *I was APL for three months, trimmed back to shoulder length but I've been back at APL for about a month now*_
*What is the longest length you had as a child?* *Barely SL*
*as an adult?* _*APL*_
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? Baggying, moisturising daily (never used to moisturise at all), protective styling, handling my hair more gently, combing from ends to roots very gently, deep conditioning, oil massages...*

Yes... my parents are both "100% black" and their parents are the same.  None of my grandparents are "mixed".  They are all from Barbados.  However, I am aware that somewhere along the line there must be other races in the family as with everyone who is from the Caribbean... !


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 10, 2009)

First I would like to applaud the OP for starting this thread. I felt compelled to post because of the political issues that are being brought up. I have a mixed heritage and I am very proud of it! I didn't choose it, I was only bless with it. I am not offended by this thread neither do I feel left out and so what if I am. I wish more Black women would be proud of there pure heritage.

Apparently the OP would like to do something that many Black Americans have been discouraged not to do, that's to identify and seek knowledge of those that have similar traits. Apparently she needs this along with many women. Let them have it and stop hyjacking this thread with YOUR insecurities. She has a right to it and if you don't agree then leave the thread. I don't think the OP intended to offend or inch this thread toward a lock down. Please step aside enjoy the thread for what it was intended and let those people recieve the overdue knowledged that will help them on their journey.

FYI: Many Black Americans really need to know who they are. We can trace our heritage don't let anyone tell you different.  We have a unique and beautiful heritage. There are slave and port of entry records that can be traced to your ancestors as well as DNA tests. Many Black Americans can trace their heritage to where our people originated. And often times it was not Africa. Remember Black people were the first to walk this earth and they lived and populated many lands. Don't let mainstream media tell you who you are. Read OUR Bible.

Bless you all,
Peace and hair grease!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 10, 2009)

sonce said:


> *MESSAGE TO EVERYONE STRUGGLING WITH STEREOTYPES OF BLACK HAIR: *You cannot know what your hair capable of until you have mastered a good regimen and given things time. If your regimen is fantastic and four years have gone by and you're still neck length, then ok--now we can talk about losing all hope. Until then, letting the idea that 100% African hair cannot grow bother you is ridiculous. Speculating about genes when you have not yet done your part is pointless. _All my life, _I was told that I simply had hair that did not grow and I believed it. But when I went natural, I decided to just let my hair grow and see what it could do. I didn't even set any goals. Just took good care of it for the first time in my life, and let it show me what it was capable of. Almost two feet later, it's _still_ growing. Stop the madness, do your part, and just let your hair show you what it is capable of.


 
  I've had many friends from West Africa and pure African descended from the British Virgin Islands...and they either had very long hair as children or currently.   Somehow, when they got to the States or Europe, their hair started acting crazy.   Some say it's the water.  But one thing Nigerians have said, that the use of the relaxer is jacking up everybody's hair.  There are healthy ways to use it.  I think, like here, women pressed their hair more in the past and now more are relaxed...resulting in very damaged hair.  We need total re-education on how to successfuly use them since so many people self-relax.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 10, 2009)

Can some of you post pictures? I have friends that won't believe that their hair type can grow past shoulder length. I will be directing them toward this thread depending on how it goes. Thank you.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping .........................................


----------



## Msstarr718 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ariana4000 said:


> Well, one of my grandma's is mixed. And believe me, I didn't get that hair gene. My hair is like buckwheat.


----------



## Chanteuse (Jan 11, 2009)

I just read the first and last page of this thread.  Not really interested in the politics of it but I do want to respond.  That being said I think I can safely say that I am 100% black ( or as close as most folks can get to it anyway).  I am Nigerian, both my parents are black, their parents were black, etc., etc.  My  hair is also fine and relaxed <quadruple whammy, lol>.  I don't consider it long by LHCF standards but by the OP's standards I guess it fits the bill.

*What is your current length?*
My current length is a little above brastrap aka armpit after my latest hack job of a trim.
*How long has it been that length? * 
About a month.  It was brastrap prior to that
*What is the longest length you had as a child?  *
As a child my hair was longest before it was relaxed.  I have pictures of myself with a relaxer at about 6 years old and I have no memories of my first relaxer.  It was probably about armpit or a little shorter.  After relaxers it never got very far past shoulder length until I learned to take care of it as an adult.
*as an adult?*
The longest my hair has been is brastrap
*What do you contribute to your length/retention?*
Protective styles, stretching my relaxers, learning what works and doesn't work for my hair and acting accordingly and last but certainly not least staying away from SHS (scissor happy stylists).


----------



## yuriko (Jan 11, 2009)

*I can definitely tell you that I am 100% Nigerian, 100% igbo. I know both of my parent's villages. I got the same genetic heart condition my daddy had, and the same "chinese" eyes my mom got. My mom took good care of my hair when it was natural, when I first got relaxed I was BSL, and ofcourse my hair started to break, and when I moved to America it was over, all my hair really fell off! But I am back at APL, before you know it I will be BSL again!! so when I am waist length, everyone will know I worked for it!

What is your current length?* APL
*How long has it been that length?* 4 years
*What is the longest length you had as a child?* I don't really know because my hair was natural, and I never got it straightened as a child. But un-stretched it was like somewhere between APL and BSL as a child (on my much smaller body)
*as an adult?* BSL relaxed
*What do you contribute to your length/retention?  
relaxer stretching, moisturizing, Deep conditioning, and most importantly, fewer trims!
*


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 11, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Can some of you post pictures? I have friends that won't believe that their hair type can grow past shoulder length. I will be directing them toward this thread depending on how it goes. Thank you.


 
*See my 2009 length update thread tomorrow!*


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jan 11, 2009)

yuriko said:


> *I can definitely tell you that I am 100% Nigerian, 100% igbo. I know both of my parent's villages. I got the same genetic heart condition my daddy had, and the same "chinese" eyes my mom got. My mom took good care of my hair when it was natural, when I first got relaxed I was BSL, and ofcourse my hair started to break, and when I moved to America it was over, all my hair really fell off! But I am back at APL, before you know it I will be BSL again!! so when I am waist length, everyone will know I worked for it!*
> 
> *What is your current length?* APL
> *How long has it been that length?* 4 years
> ...


 
Woot woot! Naija in the house!! lol 100% Nigerian, 100% Igbo here too =D

*What is your current length?* APL
*How long has it been that length?* Since March. My mom did a "trim" for me back in March. A 4-inch trim.
*What is the longest length you had as a child?* APL
*as an adult?* APL relaxed
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? *Protective styling. A lot of bunning and ponytails. Heat used to be kept at a minimum of only twice or so per month. I hardly ever trim, maybe a once or twice a year. I'm no good at continuing to moisturize my hair, I skip a few days sometimes. I co-wash often and shampoo less. That's been amazing for me.


----------



## Latomian (Jan 11, 2009)

missdivine01 said:


> *****WARNING: IF YOU ARE EASILY OFFENDED OR DON"T TAKE THE TIME TO READ THROUGH ENTIRE POSTS, PLEASE STOP HERE. THE CONTENT CONTAINED HEREIN WILL PROBABLY BE FOUND OFFENSIVE TO YOU.*****
> 
> Ok, let me first start by saying that this thread is not intended to offend ANYONE! If you are mixed and have long hair, I am by no means discrediting your accomplishments with growing your hair. I just need some personal encouragement from those who are like me!
> 
> ...


 
*What is your current length? Shoulder*

*How long has it been that length? About 8 mos*

*What is the longest length you had as a child? APL in braids (natural braids). My mom never let me & my sisters wear our hair out except in my easter dress one year so I could wear a cute headband (she let me wear a ponytail bun).*

*as an adult? APL (ahh, 2006 and a good stylist)*

*What do you contribute to your length/retention? I didn't attempt to self relax*


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good to see all my Naija sistas (Igbo here) repping im gonna be posting here too with results come 12/2009...God willing
OT but do yall speak it(Igbo)?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 11, 2009)

I find that it is harder for black people to care for their hair in 'white' countries. My mum is from the drcongo and all her family is from there, no mixing. In africa she had beautiful thick natural hair just part shoulder length and just above bsl when stretched. When we moved to england the cold weather just snapped it off. I think full black people can have long hair but it is easier to have it in their own environments


----------



## meziaa (Jan 11, 2009)

cubanit said:


> Is it me? or did this thread get realllllllllll deep for no reason.
> I think her question is harmless. Folks lets get our panties out of a bunch.
> If anything she may have been encouraged from some of the responses she got from people who can relate to her.Which is why we are all here. I think sometimes we try real hard to impose our own thoughts and feelings on other people.The girl wasnt asking for "a talking to" She wanted to know who had long hair and was "REAL BLACK"
> ummmmmmmm I think its awesome to go back so many generations. We can go back six on my mothers side also. But we aint "real black" unfortunately.We did a whole lot of mingling around


 
*I concur.*

*The question was simple to me.*


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 11, 2009)

Saving my spot....I'll be there real soon. APL that is.


----------



## zara (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope we can get a few more responses about the original thread. This is the ultimate question for me. My hair has never gone past my shoulder and I am '100% black'. I am 1 year into my hair journey and would love inspiration from those with hair like mine.


----------



## Princess4real (Jan 11, 2009)

soonergirl said:


> great thread OP im with ya girl....no confusion or misunderstanding here!!!
> 
> I am apl 4/a
> 
> ...


 
People know what she meant, but as always some people are just meant to get on the short bus.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn it I don't qualify according to the rules (got that damn Puerto Rican blood LOL j/k) but I'm enjoying the thread anyway. Oh and I'm not offended *crying*


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 11, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I find that it is harder for black people to care for their hair in 'white' countries. My mum is from the drcongo and all her family is from there, no mixing. In africa she had beautiful thick natural hair just part shoulder length and just above bsl when stretched. When we moved to england the cold weather just snapped it off. *I think full black people can have long hair but it is easier to have it in their own environments*


 
Interesting comment. I've never thought about that before.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 11, 2009)

Princess4real said:


> People know what she meant, but as always some people are just meant to get on the short bus.


 

You made me spit up my juice. The question wasn't even that deep


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 11, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I find that it is harder for black people to care for their hair in 'white' countries. My mum is from the drcongo and all her family is from there, no mixing. In africa she had beautiful thick natural hair just part shoulder length and just above bsl when stretched. When we moved to england the cold weather just snapped it off. I think full black people can have long hair but it is easier to have it in their own environments


 

IA, if you notice members who live in a hot or humid climate seem to retain more length than most of us "snow bunnies." I've seen members on here get amazing growth in no time, especially those who live down south (Florida or the Islands), while my butt is struggling with all kinds of issues because of the cold weather (static, dryness, brittle, wind blown hair) the most that people who live in a hot climate has to deal with is extreme humidity which can mess with your sexy.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 11, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> IA, if you notice members who live in a hot or humid climate seem to retain more length than most of us "snow bunnies." I've seen members on here get amazing growth in no time, especially those who live down south (Florida or the Islands), while my butt is struggling with all kinds of issues because of the cold weather (static, dryness, brittle, wind blown hair) the most that people who live in a hot climate has to deal with is extreme humidity which can mess with your sexy.



Yeah, I heard that ATL is infamous for having so many black women with long hair. And that when people leave here and move to ATL their hair suddenly thrives.  I'm thinking about moving there... or to Oregon where the water is soft & pure.


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 11, 2009)

Is seems that everyone that has repsonded is about APL or shorter. Are there no full blacks that meet her criteria that have MBL or longer or WL??? If there are please post your pics!!!!! I need some motivation after my SO told me last night that I shouldn't expect my hair to grow that fast since I'm not white. And that I should give my self 5 years to get from APL to BSL. Lol.   

I am 100% black and my hair is just a bit past APL. I will be doing a length check next week, so we'll see how much closer I am to BSL by then.


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 11, 2009)

Tenacious said:


> See... now I feel really bad... I mean, no, I'm not 100% black.... but stuff like this truly makes me feel... un-unified with other black people. I see your point though as to prove that 100% black women can have long hair... but there are those of us who fall into the one-drop rule and are told that we can never achieve that goal too because we have "black" roots.
> 
> But nevertheless, the attempt to find a 100% black person makes me feel "less than black enough" in my own race. This just reminds me how NOT black I am... like I need another reminder that I'm not full-blooded black .


 
Well, there's no need to for you to feel that way, because according to the this and my experiences in life, most AAs feel that all AAs are mixed. So, you're as black as can be.


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 11, 2009)

I am 100% black.  My hair currently is relaxed bsl.  My hair journey started in Jan 07.  I was shoulder length with dry damaged hair.  It has taken me two years to go from shoulder length to bsl.  The biggest thing that has helped me is moisturizing and protective styling.  My goal is to reach waist length.  I am positive that if I continue taking care of my hair I will reach my goal in no more than three years.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 11, 2009)

LongiLox said:


> Is seems that everyone that has repsonded is about APL or shorter. *Are there no full blacks that meet her criteria that have MBL or longer or WL???* If there are please post your pics!!!!! I need some motivation after my SO told me last night that I shouldn't expect my hair to grow that fast since I'm not white. And that I should give my self 5 years to get from APL to BSL. Lol.
> 
> I am 100% black and my hair is just a bit past APL. I will be doing a length check next week, so we'll see how much closer I am to BSL by then.


 
There's a girl named Aijo, she has a fotki. She's Nigerian (I think, or some other African country), she's a 4a/b natural with BSL hair. I don't think she's a member here though.


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 11, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> There's a girl named Aijo, she has a fotki. She's Nigerian (I think, or some other African country), she's a 4a/b natural with BSL hair. I don't think she's a member here though.


 
Thanks! I think I may have seen her fotki before.


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 11, 2009)

This thread has really inspired me. I feel that those of us that meet the OP's criteria do not have enough role models or sources of inspiriation and motivation. Therefore, I think when I reach MBL I am going to start a fotki.


----------



## Princess4real (Jan 11, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> You made me spit up my juice. *The question wasn't even that deep*


 
I totally agree, but around these partsssssssss everyone has to be included.


----------



## cutenaynay (Jan 11, 2009)

this is a good thread, I'm excluded but I enjoyed reading this thread. It shows that anybody can grow hair long regardless of there background. Cause that whole myth for years saying that black women who are not mix  can't grow long hair is a lie!!.  Im glad that you made this thread op.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 11, 2009)

LongiLox said:


> This thread has really inspired me. I feel that those of us that meet the OP's criteria do not have enough role models or sources of inspiriation and motivation. *Therefore, I think when I reach MBL I am going to start a fotki.*


 
Why not start one now so people can track your progress?


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 11, 2009)

this is a great thread!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 11, 2009)

What is your current length? Real close to Armpit length.
How long has it been that length? Haha since my last touch up which was Friday.
What is the longest length you had as a child? I'm guessing shoulder length.
As an adult? My length right now....(LAME ETA I OFFICIALLY become an adult on Wednesday!! WHOO HOO! lool )
What do you contribute to your length/retention? LHCF. Cowashing. Lots of love and attention.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting thread...I thought hair was classified by type and not by race I know some pure Ethiopians that hair is much wavier than mixed blacks, but they are pure africanerplexed


----------



## yuriko (Jan 11, 2009)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Woot woot! Naija in the house!! lol 100% Nigerian, 100% Igbo here too =D
> 
> *What is your current length?* APL
> *How long has it been that length?* Since March. My mom did a "trim" for me back in March. A 4-inch trim.
> ...



Good to see you here, hopefully we can both represent for Naija when we reach WL



scarcity21 said:


> Good to see all my Naija sistas (Igbo here) repping im gonna be posting here too with results come 12/2009...God willing
> OT but do yall speak it(Igbo)?



*Happy to see more igbo gals here, And yes honey I speak igbo fluently*. 



Austro-Afrikana said:


> I find that it is harder for black people to care for their hair in 'white' countries. My mum is from the drcongo and all her family is from there, no mixing. In africa she had beautiful thick natural hair just part shoulder length and just above bsl when stretched. When we moved to england the cold weather just snapped it off. I think full black people can have long hair but it is easier to have it in their own environments



True, my hair did well in Nigeria (humid and warm), my hair was barely dry and I used little moisturizer. I moved to colder climate, and my hair became dry and started breaking. Later I moved to the Caribbean and again my hair thrived, but soon as I moved to New york, breakage, split ends, and thats how I came to LCHF


----------



## Chanteuse (Jan 11, 2009)

LongiLox said:


> *Is seems that everyone that has repsonded is about APL or shorter. Are there no full blacks that meet her criteria that have MBL or longer or WL??? *If there are please post your pics!!!!! I need some motivation after my SO told me last night that I shouldn't expect my hair to grow that fast since I'm not white. And that I should give my self 5 years to get from APL to BSL. Lol.
> 
> I am 100% black and my hair is just a bit past APL. I will be doing a length check next week, so we'll see how much closer I am to BSL by then.



This post makes me feel strangely . . . less than   j/k, lol!

Anywhoo - I am sure there are several members here that meet this criteria but honestly I think that hair types are a better indicator (if we could ever come to consensus on them).

I have no idea of what these folks' ancestral ethnicity is but I do want to mention one member in particular, Adrienne0914.  Her album was one of the first that I ever saw when I became a member here and to this day it is still one of the most inspiring.  Anky is another one.  Both of them started w/ very short hair, damaged hair and were able to grow their hair to waist length in a very short time.  They are both 4ab and if that doesn't inspire you then I don't know what can!  HTH!

 to all the Nigerian folks up in here!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 11, 2009)

I, too, am thankful for this thread. Still not sure why anyone got offended. Anyway, I was under the impression that you had to be mixed to get hair past SL.  (before LHCF)
It was very inspiring to hear some of the stories.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 11, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> *See my 2009 length update thread tomorrow!*


 
I was just looking at your fotki today, I will check it out tommorow then. Thanks.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 11, 2009)

yuriko said:


> Good to see you here, hopefully we can both represent for Naija when we reach WL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I guess that's my problem here in Chicago, and living on the cold lakefront doesn't help either. During the winter the air is very dry and bitter cold. I breathe better is humid warm weather and usually during Chicago's August/September months it's humid and warm, I think my hair likes that.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 12, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> There's a girl named Aijo, she has a fotki. She's Nigerian (I think, or some other African country), she's a 4a/b natural with BSL hair. I don't think she's a member here though.


She is a member and she's Nigerian.  Her fotki is 
http://public.fotki.com/kemi21/
It seems to be locked at the moment though.
hope she doesnt mind.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey all 100% naija and igbo in da house (yes I speak it fluently)

My hair length is a little below APL and is relaxed

As a child it was always short and natural (mom cut it) lol

I started seriously relaxing in 12th grade and hair grew to just above APL and was really full.

Moved here and it all broke off and I had to start all over again

I do agree with the poster who said that living in humid regions makes our hair thrive cause back home, my hair rarely broke it just shed and I would only wash twice a week or once a month depending on the hairstyle I had.

But I know with the hair practices I've found here, my hair WILL grow longer than ever.


----------



## Toy (Jan 12, 2009)

*What is your current length? Midback Length*
*How long has it been that length? :QUITE A WHILE NOW *
*What is the longest length you had as a child?: Shoulder Length*
*as an adult? : MidBACK*
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? MOISTURE & TENDER LOVING CARE.*


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 12, 2009)

NOT FAIR! My mother is Liberian & White BUT my dad is FULL NAIJA....trust me I didn't get any MIXED ANYTHING except skin color....im a 4a...I COME IN PEACE:creatures


----------



## Eclass215 (Jan 12, 2009)

Me me!!! 


Although I don't really consider my hair long yet....

*What is your current length? Almost APL*
*How long has it been that length? For a few months*
*What is the longest length you had as a child? Probably SL*
*as an adult? This is the longest I think*
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? Dusting ends, moisturizing, not trimming, less heat, less manipulation*

*Now when I finally reach a goal like BSL or MBL - then I'll really believe. Right now I'm still just like "eh, close but no cigar for me".*


----------



## stardust1222 (Jan 12, 2009)

I like to know the answer as well alot people may have got offended, But let's be real alot people do think if your black with4/b or 4/z hair it's not in the cards for you to have long hair alot of people think this way. And not saying it's true but for me up until now I even believe the same because even with my texture it has been a real challenge to deal with(I'm by the way is a 4/b napputral). For instance Thankgiving day I was lurking on the board trying to show my mother and sister that there is hope for not her but my sister who just chop all of her hair off not to long ago. And just they one of the members hair who was let's say a 3/c and it was waist legnth siggy. They both replied oh look at her that's because she's mixed that's why her hair is long. I didn't say any thing because one I was annoyed at their ignorace but two when I get annoyed I have a dendency to become very combative and  the holiday is just not the time or place to go there and believe it would have. So I just shook my head at them like in pitty because as of now my hair is thriving and the longest it's ever been in my entire life. But most ironic part is my mother is currently suffering alopiecia really bad to the piont 75% is almost gone. And my sister chop hers off due to serious damage (and she's a professional stylist sheesh go figure) And get this she thinks the only way us 4/b or 4/z's can get waist legnth is to get dreadloc's crazy ain't it? And even when I tried to help my mother beacause it break's my heart to see her like that and I know it's killing her as well she just dismisses me because she think all of us on here is just obessed with hair and chasing a dream that will never happend. She really don't believe that black women can grow long beautiful hair she even till this day argues that most women with long hair haves weaves when we are out. And half do be their hair trust I can spot a weave no matter how well it's done miles away. Being that I still install others in sometimes as a side hustle and I do them very well.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jan 12, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> Yeah, I heard that ATL is infamous for having so many black women with long hair. And that when people leave here and move to ATL their hair suddenly thrives. I'm thinking about moving there... or to Oregon where the water is soft & pure.


 
ITA. My family and I stayed in ATL a few years ago, for 2 weeks. My mom and I felt such a difference in our hair. Then we came back to Cali and snap, crackle & pop resumed :S



stardust1222 said:


> I like to know the answer as well alot people may have got offended, But let's be real alot people do think if your black with4/b or 4/z hair it's not in the cards for you to have long hair alot of people think this way. And not saying it's true but for me up until now I even believe the same because even with my texture it has been a real challenge to deal with(I'm by the way is a 4/b napputral). For instance Thankgiving day I was lurking on the board trying to show my mother and sister that there is hope for not her but my sister who just chop all of her hair off not to long ago. And just they one of the members hair who was let's say a 3/c and it was waist legnth siggy. *They both replied oh look at her that's because she's mixed that's why her hair is long.* I didn't say any thing because one I was annoyed at their ignorace but two when I get annoyed I have a dendency to become very combative and the holiday is just not the time or place to go there and believe it would have. So I just shook my head at them like in pitty because as of now my hair is thriving and the longest it's ever been in my entire life. But most ironic part is my mother is currently suffering alopiecia really bad to the piont 75% is almost gone. And my sister chop hers off due to serious damage (and she's a professional stylist sheesh go figure) And get this she thinks the only way us 4/b or 4/z's can get waist legnth is to get dreadloc's crazy ain't it? And even when I tried to help my mother beacause it break's my heart to see her like that and I know it's killing her as well she just dismisses me because she think *all of us on here is just obessed with hair and chasing a dream that will never happend.* She really don't believe that black women can grow long beautiful hair she even till this day argues that most women with long hair haves weaves when we are out. And half do be their hair trust I can spot a weave no matter how well it's done miles away. Being that I still install others in sometimes as a side hustle and I do them very well.



My mom can be the same way at times. My sister's a little more open-minded, I'm having her use the products I'm using. My mom though, she's been a skeptic for years on end. I heard her say all black men should marry white women and all black women should marry white men. I don't even want to know what she meant. She discovered ORS Paks only 2 weeks ago and couldn't stop touching her hair, so I guess there is some hope. Keyword being some.

IMHO, most of that generation really don't want to hear what we think when it comes to hair. I don't think that's fine, but at the same time, I don't really blame them. They have a different mentality than us. Most of our parents are of the "Press N Curl" generation. Imagine trying to teach our moms about Ayurveda lol. I think the best thing we can do is teach the generations to come and hopefully it becomes a widespread thing. I hope I live to see that day, when the short-hair/"it's a weave" stereotype is eradicated.


----------



## camilla (Jan 12, 2009)

I MISSED THIS THREAD I AM OFTEN CONFUSED FOR OTHER ....BUT MOM,DAD GRAND AND GREAT GRANDPARENTS BLACK!!!!

NOW HERES WHERE IT GETS TRICKY

I ALWAYS HAD MID BACK OR LONGER ....BUT NO ONE ELSE IN MY FAMILY DID SOOOO I GUESS IT IS NOT GENES MY 

HAIR WAS MIDBACK TO WAIST ...WHEN IT WAS NATURAL THEN IT WAS DOWN HILL FROW THERE  BROKE OFF NECK TO SL 

IT IS APL NOW RELAXED BUT I THINK BUT I THINK THAT IT IS BC OF PROPER CARE, LESS DIRECT HEAT AND I THING I WILL BIG CHOP ONCE I HAVE AT LEAST THREE TO FOUR INCHES OF NEW GROWTH AND KEEP IT BRAIDED WEAVES ETC TO GROW IT OUT
AND KEEP MANIPULATION LOW
***MY HAIR WAS ITS HEALTHIEST WHEN IT WAS NATURAL*****


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 12, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> *She is a member* and she's Nigerian. Her fotki is
> http://public.fotki.com/kemi21/
> It seems to be locked at the moment though.
> hope she doesnt mind.


 
I had no idea she was a member, what's her name here?


----------



## ojthomas (Jan 12, 2009)

igbo gal here also, but I don't speak fluently (my family name is Ezeugwu)


----------



## LongiLox (Jan 16, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Why not start one now so people can track your progress?


 
Yeah....I guess I don't feel my hair is up to par. Lol. I have been tracking my progress though. I have pictures from when I first started my hair journey.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 16, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> I had no idea she was a member, what's her name here?


 
Her username is Sonce


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't know that all Puerto Ricans weren't Black. Because last I check what country you come from has nothing to do with what race you are. And last I checked, the slave ships stopped in Puerto Rico.


----------



## trj1922 (Jan 16, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I, too, am thankful for this thread. Still not sure why anyone got offended. Anyway, I was under the impression that you had to be mixed to get hair past SL.  (before LHCF)
> It was very inspiring to hear some of the stories.




I don't see why people have taken so much offense to the thread either.  What I heard from the OP is that after a lifetime of hearing negative messages about people of (supposedly) unmixed "Black" ancestry not being able to grow hair past shoulder length, she needs to see examples of Black women who have done what she was trained to believe was impossible to give her inspiration.  I really don't think she was trying to "diss" mixed people or people with looser textures.  

I agree, however, with what some others have said that the conversation is really about hair type, not race.   It may not be a popular opinion and I expect to be roasted by some, but the reality is the fundamental problem with retaining length on any type of curly hair vs. straight hair is that every bend and twist in the shaft represents a weak point and a point of potential breakage.  

The curlier the hair, the more weak spots (and the more friction and stress from combing, brushing, and detangling).  Tighter curls generally have a thinner cuticle too.  Thus, in general, I do believe that those with looser curls have somewhat less of a challenge in retaining length.   That said, some 3bs have a bear of a time retaining length and some  4bs have hair to their butts.  Other factors play a role too!  Nonetheless, my anecdotal experience says, "yes" there is a positive correlation between the tightness of your curl and how hard you have to work to keep hair on your head.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jan 16, 2009)

trj1922 said:


> *I don't see why people have taken so much offense to the thread either. What I heard from the OP is that after a lifetime of hearing negative messages about people of (supposedly) unmixed "Black" ancestry not being able to grow hair past shoulder length, she needs to see examples of Black women who have done what she was trained to believe was impossible to give her inspiration. I really don't think she was trying to "diss" mixed people or people with looser textures. *


 
I agree!  Do you know how long I was brainwashed into thinking that I could never have hair past shoulder length due to genes and race!?!!!!!!!!!! Almost quarter of a century! ... like up until last year... .  BETTER LATE THAN NEVER I GUESS! ...


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this board! Who knows, I'd still be in ignorant land...wearing glue ins and not even thinking twice that I can grow some hair.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't qualify for hair posting in this thread, based on the OP's requirements, but I really think this is a great thread.  It doesn't matter how much other ladies say that your hair type doesn't prevent you from growing to long lengths, if you want to and take care of it, there will always be doubt.  In this thread the ladies who fit in the OP's requirement with 4 type hair have gone a long way to remove that doubt.


----------



## teenie (Jan 16, 2009)

*I'm all black so are my mom dad and grandparents, as a child I was natural up until 6th grade so I'm not sure exactly how long my hair stretched was because it was very kinky but looking at pics I would say between shoulder length and apl mom didnt beleive in heat or chemicals on kids hair, not even the bangs, mom kept my hair healthy with grease, water, and braids.*

*What is your current length?  Currently bra strap length(see avi)
*
*How long has it been that length?  The 1st time my hair ever got to bra strap I was 18 and I generally keep it around that length, of course though over the years it has been shoulder length and shorter though*

*What is the longest length you had as a child? When I was in 6th grade mom got me a jherri curl then a relaxer and I remember my hair being on my back probly apl, then I went to stay the summer with my dad who knew nothing about hair care and let me go swimming err day without taking care of my hair, at the end of the summer when I got back to mom she was hot as a hornet my hair was ruined I tell ya, she gave me another relaxer and a chin length bob *

*As an adult? a few inches shy of waist (see photo in siggy)*

*What do you contribute to your length/retention? low manipulation, low heat*


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 27, 2009)

I know we're an endangered species but c'mon


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 27, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I don't qualify for hair posting in this thread, based on the OP's requirements, but I really think this is a great thread.  It doesn't matter how much other ladies say that your hair type doesn't prevent you from growing to long lengths, if you want to and take care of it, there will always be doubt.  In this thread the ladies who fit in the OP's requirement with 4 type hair have gone a long way to remove that doubt.



I don't qualify either -  100% black what does this mean, what on earth am I then? or any one else who does not qualify.


----------



## mightycute912 (Jan 27, 2009)

*What is your current length?* I am at SL now erplexed - I miss my hair during this transitioning phase.
*How long has it been that length? *Since my mini chop in September '08.
*What is the longest length you had as a child?* My hair was pretty long around APL.
*as an adult? *I was in between BSL and MBL.
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? *I retained my length when my hair was relaxed by a pretty simple regimen. I washed bi-weekly and either got a rollerset or a flat-iron. I would DC when ever. I would keep my hair wrapped every night and use oil on my hair.


----------



## Chiba_revolution (Feb 11, 2009)

*What is your current length?* 
APL, but going to BC as soon as I can, sick of having limp, dry relaxed hair. Got worse when I went on Roaccutane.

*What is the longest length you had as a child? *
A little poof on my head, what is that? Um Near shoulder length *at the front only* my back didn't exist.

*
as an adult?* I'm only 20! Same APL

*What do you contribute to your length/retention? * 
Discovered protein, DC, and discovered that after 18 years my hair wasn't bad. It can grow. + BT proved this is to me.

But I'm a 4b relaxed going to chop off my hair in 2 weeks. I'm sick of my relaxed hair.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 11, 2009)

Afrolinda said:


> Hi, funny thread. Well I am 100% black and african. I don't consider my hair long comparing to the ladies with long hair that I see here, but it's a bit longer than SL.



Update African Angel


----------



## Magus484 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am "100%" African. My natural hair, when stretched is down to my brastrap. I'm 4a/3c


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 11, 2009)

sonce said:


> *MESSAGE TO EVERYONE STRUGGLING WITH STEREOTYPES OF BLACK HAIR: *You cannot know what your hair capable of until you have mastered a good regimen and given things time. If your regimen is fantastic and four years have gone by and you're still neck length, then ok--now we can talk about losing all hope. Until then, letting the idea that 100% African hair cannot grow bother you is ridiculous. Speculating about genes when you have not yet done your part is pointless. _All my life, _I was told that I simply had hair that did not grow and I believed it. But when I went natural, I decided to just let my hair grow and see what it could do. I didn't even set any goals. Just took good care of it for the first time in my life, and let it show me what it was capable of. Almost two feet later, it's _still_ growing. Stop the madness, do your part, and just let your hair show you what it is capable of.


----------



## luxe.li. (Feb 11, 2009)

I havent read this, all I can is *Black is a phenotypical description not a race*......so how can someone be 100% black? I consider myself black just because of growing up and always being called black, but I'm american with african roots and native american and dutch ancestors....so I don't know if I would call myself 100% black....but I want long hair.


----------



## luxe.li. (Feb 11, 2009)

I am american with african roots, I'm not from africa directly so I leave the term african american to my africa friends who are american lol, but I do sometimes say african american to make it easy on people instead of breaking out into an analytical anthropology-related rant on races, nationalities, census-titles and the latter lol


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think she means 100 black, as in dark skinned? Where it's like you look at a black person and say "oh I know she ain't mixed with nuttin" lol and don't front cuz some of ya know ya said that to urself at one point or another lol...like take me for example, if you see me, you would definitely say "oh i know she's not mixed" because of my skin complexion and physical features.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 12, 2009)

IWantBSl09 said:


> *I think she means 100 black, as in dark skinned?* Where it's like you look at a black person and say "oh I know she ain't mixed with nuttin" lol and don't front cuz some of ya know ya said that to urself at one point or another lol...like take me for example, if you see me, you would definitely say "oh i know she's not mixed" because of my skin complexion and physical features.



 I don't think so. There have already been members who posted here who are not dark skinned, including myself. I have been mistaken for mixed but that doesn't take away the fact that I am 100% black, I think the OP is just talking about people who are not able to say: 'I'm mixed somewhere down the line', which she explained very well in her OP. If people would just read the title, analyze if they fit the bill and then post a pic and answer the OP's question things would be just fine, but for the most part, if you read half the posts here it's people questioning the existence of 100% black people (which made me go from this  to this ) and hijacking the thread all together . There are threads about mixed people (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=28300&highlight=biracials), if you feel the need to break down your ethnicity, that's the place to do it. If you've never in your life seen 100% black people, this is the perfect time because the few of us that are still left will post here But constantly questioning and  is only gonna get this thread adlock2:, which again would be unfair to the people who fit the description the OP gave, we would personally like to see more members like Sonce post. 

ps: for those who see black as merely a skincolor, replace the word 'black' above with 'negroïde person'.

I just had to vent, .

And now back on topic:


----------



## Raspberry (Feb 28, 2009)

sonce said:


> There must be some maternity or paternity fraud against whomever of your parents is white. *Everyone knows true biracials can shave their head today and have waist length hair again next month.*



true.. black folks swear being biracial guarantees the fastest growing, nicest hair in the world. It soo varies with the person.  Two of my biracial sisters have like 2a and 3a hair and my 4b hair grows much faster than theirs.  I've cut my hair short many times and it grew back nicely. Neither of them have had hair past APL since childhood and both of them have been struggling to get to APL for a minute now.


----------



## truthbetold (Feb 28, 2009)

My hair is only a couple inches past shoulder in the back. I completely understand OP's question and the responses she was looking for because I often wonder about people with my hair type/history and how their growth journey has progressed. It is nice to get positive feedback from people with a head full of long hair --that in our culture's opinion, does not have the ability to grow past a certain length. 

I didn't have damaged hair as a child but it certainly wasn't long. I had collar bone length hair that was pressed on a weekly basis. 

My current length is the longest my hair has been and I attribute that to learning about moisture/protein balancing, being gentle to my ends, d/cing and washing more frequently. And I look forward to hearing from more ladies with the type hair situation that OP has described.


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I'm Caribbean and although I have some "mixed blood" it dates back to two centuries ago, so I don't consider myself as anything other than black.
What is your current length? Shoulder length natural.
How long has it been that length? About 1 year.
What is the longest length you had as a child?
as an adult? To the bottom of my neck 5 years ago.
What do you contribute to your length/retention? Pre-pooing with honey and EVOO (learned that here), co-washing or washing weekly, using products as natural as possible (castor oil, jojoba oil, olive oil, honey, henna...), moisturizing my ends every other day and using rollers to prevent them from drying at night (sounds weird but I've been doing that for two weeks and my ends are smooth, moisturized and tangle free!).


----------



## umagba (Mar 1, 2009)

100% African (Nigerian) and, like Sonce, fairly certain  of my purity*. * Wouldn't consider my hair long by LCHF standards, but I'll add...
*
What is your current length? *A few inches past APL
*How long has it been that length? *6+ months
*What is the longest length you had as a child? *APL/MBL
*As an adult? *APL
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? *Being natural for 6 years, decent regimen, exercise, water and _never ever _believing I  couldn't grow long hair (my Nigerian mother teach me well, oh)!


----------



## Luscious Locks (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, both of my parents are Nigerian born and raised. I'm 100% African American. LiL Wayne might argue that not many things are tougher than nigerian hair.

What is your current length? i'm shoulder length.

How long has it been that length? forever except when i got a haircut last year. i used to never cut my hair.

What is the longest length you had as a child? somewhere between apl and bsl if you could call it that. i don't believe i was wearing bras at that time.

as an adult? bsl

What do you contribute to your length/retention? stretching relaxers. i used to get my hair relaxed every 12 weeks as a kid. It looked a mess, but it was long. Creme of Nature and blue magic. Those are the only two products my mother knew about. She was not a haircare maven. She was really simple about our haircare. and We really didn't wash our hair that much. i can't even remember washing my hair when i was younger. I only remember relaxer days. They were hell on earth.

Hope this helps you even though I'm not strictly within your criteria.


----------



## CheLala13 (May 6, 2011)

Will people hate me for bumping this? I think there's some good info in this thread.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 6, 2011)

CheLala13 said:


> Will people hate me for bumping this? I think there's some good info in this thread.


  the title got me


----------



## AlliCat (May 6, 2011)

*raises hand*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 6, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> *raises hand*


i'm absolutely lovin this juicy bun in your siggy.... looks so much like longhairdontcare2011


----------



## AlliCat (May 7, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i'm absolutely lovin this juicy bun in your siggy.... looks so much like longhairdontcare2011



Thank you! best comparison ever


----------



## afiyabirdie (May 7, 2011)

*ahem* 100% African American (Black) with LONG HAIR!!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 7, 2011)

CheLala13 said:


> Will people hate me for bumping this? I think there's some good info in this thread.


 
Honestly, I knew from the OP that the next few pages were going to be the "offended" folk, but I WANNA KNOW TOO! I completely agree that sometimes its a little discouraging to see the progress pics of people who had BSL hair as a kid or is mixed. I completely believe because even within 2 years lots of people have proven its possible, but it does appear that the group of people the OP is talking about is in the minority...even my _beloved _Traycee said her grandmother is white and while I don't discredit for ONE SINGLE minute her hard work to grow her hair, it did make me wonder if it played a role in how quickly she was able to reach her goal. 

*What is your current length? *just above bra strap (see siggy)
*How long has it been that length? *since last week! literally.... 
*What is the longest length you had as a child?* SL
*as an adult? *APL (before now) and that was only after buying Cathy Howse's book and moisturizers before I found any hair forum.
*What do you contribute to your length/retention? *Ingredient knowledge, which I don't believe has been said to find quality products. I could have the same regimen with petroleum and mineral oil based products and I don't believe I would've been successful.

ETA:  I'm am 100% - I've heard "rumors" of white ancestors but I aint seen em, ain't met em, can't call no names or their relationship.  Both sets of grandparents are black.  I'm light skinned but I have straight 4b hair, not even any 4a.  So I qualify!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 7, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> ETA:  I'm am 100% - I've heard "rumors" of white ancestors but I aint seen em, ain't met em, can't call no names or their relationship.  Both sets of grandparents are black.  I'm light skinned but I have straight 4b hair, not even any 4a.  So I qualify!!!


----------



## Le Papillon (May 7, 2011)

aloof one said:


> I can't respond to the post either, I'm half Nigerian and half American and the American side of my family is black with some Taiwanese from my great-great Grandmother. Oh well.erplexed
> 
> I just wanted to say that not all Africans are 4b, and by Africans I do mean Africans. And since most (somewhere around or more than 80%) African Americans have some European ancestry as a result of slavery... its not like they're 100% anything. Hair isn't directly correlated with skin color. There are white folks walking around with hair we could classify as 4b and coarse. There are "mixed" people with nappier hair than those who claim they are 100% black. I don't think its fair to use "race" as a determining factor when clearly a lot of people can be more than half white and still have that kind of hair. Its about genetics. There are black children (and dark ones) walking around with blue eyes because their great-great-great-great grandfater was white and their great grandmomma was half or something. There are white people popping up "nappy" hair who find out they're not 100% white as well. *There is no way to be able to determine someone's hair type based on "race" and there is no way to determine someone's race based on hair type. *Nobody really knows exactly what they are these days, especially when not everyone in Africa is 100% anymore either. So why not just ask if any 4bs with coarse hair have maintained length?* There are plenty, and it isn't impossible.
> 
> ...



Damn did you even read her first post at the beginning of her thread?

Some people really need to go back to kindergarden....

In addition, just b/c one may consider themselves to have 4b hair doesn't necessarily mean their hair grows as slow as someone with 100% African hair.

I really wish people who don't fall in the category just keep it moving b/c they are ruining the thread for those of us who also had this question and would like to know the answer as well... Sheesh!


----------



## reeko43 (May 7, 2011)

I think this is a fair question and an interesting thread!


----------



## Akosua (May 7, 2011)

100 percent Ghanaian, current lenght is BLS,almost MBL. The longest my hair has ever been in my whole life.


----------



## Imani (May 7, 2011)

Ahh, I remember this thread. I secretly really liked it. I was really struggling with my hair back then and some of the responses were inspirational (if you could find them digging through the arguments). At the time I was still very skeptical. 

I have a great grandfather who was supposedly half native american and he and some of his siblings (they lived to be really old so I actually met them as a child) did have silky looser textured/long hair. But other than that, no mixing that I know of (sooo far back, but I guess that takes me out of the OP's target category still). All of my immediate generations of family tho have 4b hair and NO ONE has been past SL unless they had dredlocks. So it took me a while to believe that our hair type could be long without dreding. 

Now that I am natural, letting go of heat, and wearing my hair up, my hair is healthy SL and I'm very confident I will be APL this year which will be longer than its ever been in my life.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 7, 2011)

I can't respond to the individual questions because I am multicultural ( even though I haven't had long hair all my life)  but I can definitely tell you growing my hair has been a journey.  But what I want to say is I find people of pure African descent to be very beautiful and exotic each in their own way.  I had to say that because I always get asked what I am and when I say "Black" I get the "what are you mixed with?" I love how God created me but it is frustrating having to go down the list. And then i feel like if I say what I am then I'm people will feel like I am trying rub it in...  I feel in a lot of ways, pure African women are overlooked and their beauty not appreciated.  I have friends who have expressed not wanting to go out with me because of how they feel they are treated. I generally try to steer clear of discussions such as these but I felt a need to say this.  I hope it's taken in the spirit in which it was intended and that I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## NJoy (May 7, 2011)

Me!  And you know my story.  I've never been this long.  Don't know of anyone in both sides of my family who have either. We're black for as far back as I know. Longest I've ever been was barely apl...and scraggley at that. I'm newly long-haired and attribute that to my hhj and healthy hair practices.


----------



## NIN4eva (May 7, 2011)

Right Here!

*What is your current length? *Just touching BSL
*How long has it been that length?* hmm... I had to cut off about an inch and a half of 2 months ago or so due to protein overload, so maybe since January/Feb?
*What is the longest length you had as a child?* Barely touching shoulder length 
*as an adult?* Right now
*What do you contribute to your length/retention?* Reading LHCF, not overlapping my relaxers, DCing regularly and no direct heat.


----------



## IMFOCSD (May 7, 2011)

Imani said:


> Ahh, I remember this thread. I secretly really liked it. I was really struggling with my hair back then and some of the responses were inspirational (if you could find them digging through the arguments). At the time I was still very skeptical.
> 
> I have a great grandfather who was supposedly half native american and he and some of his siblings (they lived to be really old so I actually met them as a child) did have silky looser textured/long hair. But other than that, no mixing that I know of (sooo far back, but I guess that takes me out of the OP's target category still). All of my immediate generations of family tho have 4b hair and NO ONE has been past SL unless they had dredlocks. So it took me a while to believe that our hair type could be long without dreding.
> 
> Now that I am natural, letting go of heat, and wearing my hair up, *my hair is healthy SL and I'm very confident I will be APL this year which will be longer than its ever been in my life.*



I so agree with the bolded.


----------



## Miss AJ (May 7, 2011)

Ok I has a confused so please don't stone me LOL.  I know the long hair as a child part excludes me, but all 4 of my grandparents had a biracial grandparent, would you still consider that as mixed?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 7, 2011)

threads like this is the reason i don't get how having a race sub-forum would be helpful. a simple question about hair or some other topic will become a "race" thread.

To answer the OP: I consider myself 100% black. Technically I am mixed...with black and blacker   I'm from Jamaica so British, Spanish or even German mixture back down the line is to be expected.

HOWEVER, i technically don't qualify because i had longish  hair as a child (about APL). 

I will say it took me a good 5 years as a natural to get past SL and that was due to information. 

1. Low manipulation
2. moisture, moisture, moisture
3. detangling hair only when damp and loaded with conditioner
4 protective styles

I retained 5 inches the first year after find LHCF  I'm half way through my second year and so far have gone from SL to BSL. I should be MBL by my 2 year healthy hair anniversary.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (May 7, 2011)

Miss AJ said:


> Ok I has a confused so please don't stone me LOL.  I know the long hair as a child part excludes me, but all 4 of my grandparents had a biracial grandparent, would you still consider that as mixed?




Not you, not your parents, not their parents, not their parents, but your _great great_ grandparents....

I'm certainly no expert but...well..


----------



## qchelle (May 7, 2011)

^^^   Perfect gif!


----------



## Miss AJ (May 7, 2011)

LOL! I didn't think so either but everyone has different opinions on it which is why I asked.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (May 7, 2011)

Miss AJ said:


> LOL! I didn't think so either but everyone has different opinions on it which is why I asked.



I asked a couple people before I made up my mind...


"Whachu think Wayne?"







"Snoop, What say you?"







"Afro Man...?"






Just messing with you. I'm a little Gif-happy on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Miss AJ (May 7, 2011)

LMMFAO!!!  I know ur just messin, The Wayne one is my favorite.  That eyebrow raise kills me lol!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (May 7, 2011)

I'm serious! His eyebrows went UP THERE! I can't get my eyebrows to come off of my brow bone like that. I'm jelly.


----------



## African Beauty (May 7, 2011)

I'm raising my hand loud and clear although I'm barely grazing apl...
Although I was born in Toronto, both my parents are Ghanaian! So i am a proud African! Where my Ghanaians at?!?!

I totally understand where the OP is coming from, and thank you for creating this thread. This thread is for a specific group of women, who have been told and face the stereotype, of having hair that cannot grow DUE to the lack of "mixed blood" in their genes, NOT only due to the texture of their hair. (all the 4's a,b,c in the world...)
I have been natural for 2 years, (big chopped to an inch) and I can assure you, full african genes are a blessing, just as much as any other genetic mixture of hair. I have extremely dense thick coilly hair, that grows, without propper diet or vitamins. I never had long hair as a child, as my mom relaxed at the age of 4, due to a lack of knowledge. The reason I have been able to retain length, is by learning how to properly take care of my hair, and most of all going natural, letting go of that crap that doesn't agree with my hair!...to all my sistas out there..with african or african american genes...its time we let go of the stereotype...we've seen enough testimony...our genes are beautiful..lets embrace them 

P.S...Just the other day I was trying to encourage one my friends to continue on her natural hair journey, as she is a new natural fighting with frustrations of learning her natural texture and regimen, she told me she showed a stylist at a NATURAL HAIR SALON a pic of my hair.....and the stylist totally dissmissed that I am full Ghanaian or west african!?!? wtf? Claiming I must be mixed with something?!This just proves that the stereotype does exist because my friend came back to me questioning if I'm really full african.....this has got to stop!...our people need to know ALLL hair grows, and has the potential to be long!...and yes my hair will be long in accordance with this boards standards within the next year or two...*fingers crossed*

Happy growing ladies.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (May 7, 2011)

My hair doesn't really qualify as long by lhcf standards but I want to play anyway.

*What is your current length?*  Somewhere b/w APL and BSL
*How long has it been that length?* IDK a month or two
*What is the longest length you had as a child?* As a child SL/CBL
*as an adult?* As an adult this is the longest my hair has ever been.
*What do you contribute to your length/retention?* Finding a good conditioner with lots of slip, moisturizing, and limiting my use of direct heat.   I have also become MUCH more gentle with hair, I use to literally rip hair out of my head detangling.


----------



## Chanteuse (May 7, 2011)

Le Papillon said:


> Damn did you even read her first post at the beginning of her thread?
> 
> Some people really need to go back to kindergarden....
> 
> ...



Le Papillon  And just because someone is 100% African doesn't necessarily mean that they have 4b hair or slow growing hair.  While we're clearing up stereotypes and all.


----------



## MissSenegal (May 7, 2011)

Chanteuse said:


> Le Papillon  And just because someone is 100% African doesn't necessarily mean that they have 4b hair or slow growing hair.  While we're clearing up stereotypes and all.



Basically. I'm Senegalese and as close to 100% black as anyone can be and my hair does not grow slowly.

I can't answer these questions because I spent most of my life with apl hair or longer. Let me finish reading this thread.


----------



## lolascurls (May 7, 2011)

Drama, drama, drama! This thread is old! lol!

I'm African....Nigerian, Yoruba ethnic group/tribe! Born and raised until 13, came to UK, struggled with the weather and my hair for years! 


*What is your current length?* *Waist length in a V shape! longest at nape!*

*How long has it been that length? 1 month!*


*What is the longest length you had as a child?* *SL* *- seriously!*

*as an adult?* *Now WL! Trying for TBL!*


*What do you contribute to your length/retention?

Information is power. God lead me to LHCF and other online hair websites. 
Co-washing and DCing to increase the moisture in my hair. 
Protein DCing and leave-ins whilst transitioning now! 
Whilst still relaxing my hair, stretching for 10 weeks to 4 months helped alot! 
Wonderful hair buddies online!
*


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Aug 10, 2014)

gone_fishing said:


> I'm so confused
> 
> *If someone talks about how they are mixed with Indian or something you get a 200 page thread about how most folks aren't mixed, etc. etc. and those who say they are probably aren't, etc. etc.*
> 
> ...





i know, right? black folks are so mixed up.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 10, 2014)

100% black eh! Lol


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 6, 2014)

Lmao I love reading old threads. This thread is hilarious plus some good informative responses. I think the responses are so typical"I'm 2% Native American and .00001% Polish and this thread is offensive, I'm mixed and should be included!" Then you have biracial women offended that people don't live by the racist one drop rule which insinuates black blood is tainted and in usual fashion of their white side try to call out "reverse racism" lmaoooo. Glad people still responded properly with all the foolishness thrown in. 

Off to the next old thread...


----------



## Misshairdiva (Dec 12, 2014)

Raises hand! I'm very light, not white. 100% Black with long hair! I started my hair journey here in 2008 with shoulder length hair, at that time I had no clue going natural I could grow my hair near my waist! I read the boards and saw other Black women growing there hair and then a woman who wears her hair natural challenged me to stop putting relaxers in for six months so I did. I haven't wore a relaxer since 08 and now I am soo happy that I KNOW Black woman CAN GROW THEIR HAIR LONG!!!! I love this group!!!


----------

